# Welcome to the (Surly) Bridge Club - Brauche Rat bzgl. Ausstattung



## Hordak (22. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin ja eigentlich eher so der stille Mitleser, aber jetzt bräuchte ich doch mal euren fachmännischen Rat. Kurz zu mir: 38 Jahre alt, 1,76 m groß, seit 23 Jahren auf MTBs unterwegs, quasi keine Ahnung von anderen Bike-Gattungen.

Ich fahre derzeit ein billiges Trekkingrad von Velo De Ville das ich sowohl zum pendeln, als auch für gelegentliche Radreisen mit Zelt & Schlafsack nutze. Außerdem packe ich bei gutem Wetter schon mal meine Tochter auf den Kindersitz oder hänge den Hunde-Anhänger dran. Mit der Zeit ist ein Schwung hochwertigerer Komponeten ans Rad gekommen, so zB ein Tubus Cargo Evo, HS33 und der Shimano XT 2x10 Antrieb der von einem MTB übrig war. Da mir der Rahmen aber ein Stück zu lang ist (620 mm horizontale Oberrohr-Länge), der etwas zu breite Hinterbau den Ein- und Ausbau des Hinterrades zur Geduldsprobe werden lässt, er keine Disc-Aufnahme hat und mir die max. Reifenbreite von ca. 1.5” (momentan fahre ich 1.45” mit ein wenig Freiraum) für schlechte Straßen und unbefestigte Wege zu wenig ist, bin ich auf der Suche nach Ersatz. Dieser Ersatz soll dann den Einsatzbereich auch noch um schnelle Runden auf der Forstautobahn erweitern.

Auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten “All Road Touring Bike” ohne Federgabel und mit Flat Bar bin ich dann auf das Surly Bridge Club gestoßen, also stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht dass ich mir ein Bridge Club selber aufbaue. Selber aufbauen möchte ich zum einen weil es mir einfach Spaß macht, und zum anderen würde ich gerne ein paar Komponenten vom jetzigen Bike übernehmen.

Da das Surly auch mal wo abgestellt wird soll der Aufbau zwar relativ hochwertig, aber nicht edel werden. “Zweckmäßig” wäre glaube ich das passende Wort. Und weil ich eben wie eingangs erwähnt wenig Ahnung von Nicht-MTBs habe dachte ich mir ich teile meine Gedanken zur Ausstattungsliste mal mit euch und hoffe auf die eine oder andere gute Idee. Berechtigte Kritik ist auch willkommen falls ich mir an dem einen oder anderen Punkt Bullshit zusammenreime.

Dann wollen wir mal:

Rahmen / Gabel: Klar, Surly Bridge Club. Bei meinen 1,76 m wohl in Größe MD. Macht 595 mm horiz. Oberrohrlänge, das sollte meine Handgelenke freuen. Farbe wahrscheinlich Illegal Smile.

Antrieb: Shimano XT 2x10 vom jetzigen Rad. Das ist noch alles gut in Schuss, und die Verschleißteile habe ich kürzlich erst erneuert. Ob der Umwerfer passt wird sich zeigen, zum Glück sind die Dinger ja nicht teuer.

Laufräder: Hier wird es schwierig. Nabendynamo muss sein. Ein Son wäre zwar schick, ist mir aber zu teuer. Der Shimano XT ist deutlich günstiger. Am Hinterrad dann passenderweise die XT Hinterradnabe (Das Bridge Club hat die alten Standards von 10x100 mm vorne und 10x135 bis 10x141 hinten). In Sachen Custom Laufräder habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Actionsports gemacht, da gibt es den XT Dynamo zB mit der Stan’s Arch MK3 Felge. Die Felge habe ich an einem meiner MTBs und sie kommt mir recht weich/komfortabel vor, könnte fürs Bridge Club passen. Alternativ die Funworks Atmosphere 25 mm, spart 60 Euro. Oder sind die Felgen für so ein Rad schon zu “fett”, da “zu MTB-ig”? Beide wiegen um die 420 g pro Stück (in 27.5”), und die Innenbreite von 25 bis 26 mm passt glaube ich eigentlich ganz gut zu den angedachten Reifenbreiten (mehr dazu im nächsten Absatz).

Reifen: Boah, keine Ahnung... Nur Tubeless ist gesetzt. Wie gesagt, die jetzigen 1.45” sind mir zu schmal. Spontan würde ich beim Bridge Club auf 2.1” bis 2.2” gehen, gerne mit der Option bis 2.4” oder 2.5” zu erhöhen. Deshalb Felgen mit 25 bis 26 mm Innenweite. Da das Bike viel auf der Straße bewegt werden wird sollten sie gut rollen. An den MTBs habe ich gute Tubeless-Erfahrungen mit Schwalbe gemacht, also würde ich mal die Schwalbe G-One in den Ring werfen. Vielleicht G-One Bite oder G-One Allround?

Bremsen: Die HS33 kann und will ich nicht übernehmen. Wenn sie mal eingestellt sind und funktionieren sind sie ja unauffällig, aber wehe da muss mal Hand angelegt werden... (Kleine Anekdote am Rande: Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mit drei Freuden eine zweiwöchige Radtour durch den sommerlichen Altschnee Norwegens gemacht. Wir vier hatten jeder einen anderen Bremsentyp: Shimano Scheibenbremsen, V-Brakes mit Parallelogramm, V-Brakes ohne Parallelogramm, und ich hatte mir ein paar Monate vor der Tour noch extra die HS33 gekauft weil sie ja so wartungsarm sind. Der einzige der wiederholt Bremsenprobleme hatte war ich...) Da ich an meinen MTBs gut mit Shimano Scheibenbremsen klar komme und sämtliches Zubehör zum Warten und Entlüften im Keller habe könnte ich mir am Surly die SLX vorstellen. Nicht zu teuer, Einfinger-Hebel, klingt gut.

Cockpit: Meine Wühlkiste gibt noch einen 70 mm Vorbau und einen MTB Lenker aus einem Canyon Spectral Komplettrad her. Der Lenker ist auf 720 mm gekürzt und hat relativ viel Backsweep, ich schätze 10° bis 12°. Ich denke die Kombination probiere ich erst einmal aus um bei Nichtgefallen ungefähr abschätzen zu können wie ich die Sitzposition stattdessen haben möchte.

Sattel: Gesetzt, der Brooks B17 vom jetzigen Bike. Über viele Tausend km eingefahren passt er perfekt an meinen kantigen Arsch. Wenn ich mich draufsetze kann ich fast ein leises “Klick-Klack” hören, wie bei einem Klickpedal...

Sattelstütze: Schwarz, schnörkellos, nicht zu schwer, nicht zu teuer, kein Setback. Ritchey?

Pedale: Gesetzt, die Crankbrothers Double Shot II vom jetzigen Bike. Fast perfekt für den Weg zur Arbeit in Sportschuhen und die große Tour mit Clickies. FAST perfekt weil die Click-Seite etwas höher ist als die flache Seite und die Sattelhöhe somit nicht für beide Seiten optimal passt. Irgendwas ist ja immer...

Gepäckträger: Gesetzt, der Tubus Cargo Evo vom jetzigen Bike, zumindest solange ich bei 2.1” bis 2.2” Reifenbreite bleibe. Offiziell kann der max. 2.0” bei 28” Laufrädern. Dann sollte 27.5” mit 2.2” doch auch passen.

Lichtanlage: Gesetzt, Busch+Müller vom jetzigen Rad.

Schutzbleche: Steckschutzbleche zur optionalen Verwendung, in erster Linie zum pendeln. Mal gucken was der Markt da so her gibt, “schöne” oder “tolle” Lösungen gibt es da glaube ich eh nicht.

Steuersatz: Für mich eines der unemotionalsten Bauteile... Cane Creek 40 habe ich an beiden MTBs, macht keine Probleme, kostet nicht die Welt, könnte ich mir auch hier vorstellen.

Ständer: Kleines Bauteil, großes Kopfzerbrechen. Ein Ständer muss sein, allein schon um die Tochter auf den Kindersitz zu heben oder den Anhänger anzukoppeln. Aber auch sonst bin ich kein Freund vom “irgendwo gegenlehnen oder ablegen”. Bei den MTBs ok, die werden auf die Seite gelegt, aber vor dem Supermarkt oder wenn Taschen dran sind will ich das Bridge Cub nicht auf die Seite legen. Nun ist der Rahmen aber nicht für die Verwendung von Ständern vorgesehen. Ein Kunde fragte in den FAQs von Surly mal nach Adapterplatten, aber diese gibt es nicht. Mittelständer passen (bei genanntem Kunden in Rahmengröße S zumindest) nicht zwischen Sitzrohr und Kettenstreben, und für Hinterbauständer ist der Rahmen a) nicht zugelassen und b) wird das wegen des Bremssattels eh eng. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Ständern für solche “Problemrahmen”?

Puh, ganz schön viel Text geworden. Was meint ihr zu meinen Ideen?

Grüße, Alex


----------



## ArSt (22. Dezember 2019)

Hi Alex!
Ich mag gerade nicht so viel schreiben, auch, weil Du Dich ja eh sehr gut auskennst und schon recht gut weißt, was Du alles möchtest. 
Hier hat einer einen Ständer an ein Surly gebaut, vielleicht hilft Dir das ja: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/auf...sisch-reisen-aufbaufaden.898888/post-16280344
Beste Grüße,
Armin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hordak (22. Dezember 2019)

Hi Armin, das ist ja interessant, ein Hinterbauständer der vor den Bremssattel auf der Kettenstrebe passt... Sowas bräuchte ich wohl auch. Da schaue ich morgen mal gezielt nach. Mein jetziger Hinterbauständer würde wohl AUF dem Bremssattel sitzen.

Alternativ müsste ich mir evt einen Mittelständer selbst anpassen (wobei Mittelständer meiner Erfahrung nach nicht gut mit schweren Taschen am Heck funktionieren) oder mit einem Ständer für die Montage an der Hinterachse leben, was wiederum nicht mit dem Anhänger funktionieren würde.


----------



## friederjohannes (23. Dezember 2019)

Reifen würde ich den G-one jetzt nicht unbedingt empfehlen, die sind nicht gerade als Langläufer bekannt. Zum pendeln mit tubeless eher Marathon Almotion, gibt's auch in 55-584, was so ziemlich deine Zielgröße ist, oder? Wesentlich breiter würde ich für hauptsächlich Straße nicht machen.

Schutzbleche gibt's imho schon schicke Lösungen, aber nicht zum Stecken. Gilles Berthoud, Velo Orange, SKS edge al. Für mich gehören feste Schutzbleche auf jeden Fall an ein Alltagsrad.


----------



## Hordak (23. Dezember 2019)

Hmm an die mögliche Laufleistung hatte ich gar nicht gedacht... Ich habe mit 27.5" geplant weil es hier eine große Auswahl an Gravel- und leichten MTB Reifen gibt. Gibt es Erfahrungswerte wie Land ein G-One so hält? Mit meinem Trekkingrad mache ich momentan so 2000 bis 2500 km pro Jahr, derzeit auf dem Continental Contact Travel.

Den Marathon Almotion scheint es in der Kombination 27.5" und tubeless nicht zu geben. Das Profil wäre mit für unbefestigte Wege auch zu zahm.

Ja, bzgl Schutzbleche war ich auch erst unschlüssig. Einerseits sind feste Schutzbleche beim Pendeln echt praktisch, andererseits habe ich mir auf Touren schon oft gewünscht keine dran zu haben. Die Entscheidung wurde mir dann letztenendes von Surly abgenommen: Das Bridge Club ist nur für Steckschutzbleche geeignet. Ich nehme an dass die Ösen und Gewinde an der Gabel und an den Sitzstreben fehlen.


----------



## friederjohannes (23. Dezember 2019)

Hordak schrieb:


> Das Bridge Club ist nur für Steckschutzbleche geeignet. Ich nehme an dass die Ösen und Gewinde an der Gabel und an den Sitzstreben fehlen.



Das kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, und wenn ich auf die Surly-Seite schaue, sehe ich zumindest die Ösen an der Gabel und den hinteren Ausfallenden, sowie an der Sitzstrebenbrücke. Die Gabelkrone hat auch eine Bohrung, unklar ist nur die Kettenstrebenbrücke. Ich würde nicht mehr auf trockene Füße am Pendelrad verzichten wollen, aber am Ende musst du es machen wie es dir gefällt. Das Rad ist auf jeden Fall sehr schick, gute Entscheidung!


----------



## Hordak (23. Dezember 2019)

Ja, bei genauerem Hinsehen... Auf den Produktfotos bei HiBike sieht man auch dass das Gewinde für die untere Schraube des hinteren Schutzbleches vorhanden ist, also an jenem Steg zwischen den Kettenstreben. Im "Bridge Club Frame Sheet" von Surly heißt es hingegen: "NOTE: This frame is only compatible with quick-release fenders."
Das steht allerdings unter dem Punkt Tire Clearance, vielleicht bezieht sich das auf die Reifenfreiheit, da man davon ausgeht dass feste Schutzbleche mehr Reifenfreiheit kosten als Stechschutzbleche.


----------



## Hordak (23. Dezember 2019)

Also der Hinterbauständer von "asco1" aus dem oben verlinkten Disc Trucker ist auch eine Bastellösung, da werde ich wohl nicht drum rum kommen 

Nochmal zu den Reifen & Felgen: Mal über den Schwalbe-Tellerrand hinweg gesehen, was gibt es in dem Bereich noch für Reifen? Das Bridge Club Komplettrad kommt teilweise mit WTB-Reifen. Da habe ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit, nicht einmal Hörensagen. Was taugen zB die Modelle Riddler oder Nano?

Und zu den Felgen: Gibt es da was empfehlenswertes aus dem Reise / Trekking Bereich in 27.5" und ca. 25 mm Innenweite?


----------



## asco1 (23. Dezember 2019)

Hordak schrieb:


> Also der Hinterbauständer von "asco1" aus dem oben verlinkten Disc Trucker ist auch eine Bastellösung, da werde ich wohl nicht drum rum kommen


Ich berichte, wie sich die Bastellösung IRL schlägt. ? In 27h geht's los *aufgeregt*_

Basti_


----------



## brigdompteur (24. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir hat der G-one in der Regel 5k hinten und 10k vorne gehalten,und er wurde nicht geschont.


----------



## Hordak (24. Dezember 2019)

Das wären dann bei mir zwei Jahre für's Hinterrad, das ist in Ordnung. Kannst du den Reifen insgesamt empfehlen?

@basti: Gute Fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (24. Dezember 2019)

Jo, das finde ich auch in Ordnung. Ich hatte von deutlich geringeren Laufleistungen gehört, das waren aber eventuell die OEM-Performance Reifen, da sollte man wenn dann zu den Evolution greifen. Ansonsten gibt es im Cyclocross Forum reichlich Lesestoff, unter anderem zu den WTB Reifen:






						Der Gravelreifen-Thread
					

In der Gallerie gibt es immer wiederkehrend das Thema Reifen.   Welche Breite? Welches Modell? Mit oder ohne Seitenstollen? Sind 3bar nicht schon zuviel? Mit oder ohne Schlauch? Skinwall oder doch lieber schwarz und heiß und lecker?   Auch wenn ich selber gerne die Gallerie zerlaber, denke ich...




					www.mtb-news.de
				









						Gravelbike Reifen für Alltag
					

Servus zusammen,  ich überlege mir gerade die Reifenwahl für mein neues GT Grade. Werde damit hoffentlich rund ums Jahr vom Schwarzwald (auf 400m gelegen) runter ins Tal (100m) 15km fahren und je nach Verkehr und Verhältnissen und Lust gut Forstwege oder Straße/Fahrradweg fahren.  Macht da...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## brigdompteur (24. Dezember 2019)

Hordak schrieb:


> Das wären dann bei mir zwei Jahre für's Hinterrad, das ist in Ordnung. Kannst du den Reifen insgesamt empfehlen?
> 
> @basti: Gute Fahrt


Ich habe den G-one zum Graveln,Asphalt und zu Radreisen eingesetzt,ist eben ein Allrounder der auf der Straße gut funktioniert.Zum reinen Pendeln gibt es sicherlich Reifen die mehr Pannenschutz bieten,im schnitt hatte ich hinten alle 2k eine Platten vorne aber nie.
Für mich bisher absolut okay.


----------



## nightwolf (24. Dezember 2019)

Hi Alex, was Deine Reifenwahl anbetrifft ...
Ich kann den Marathon Mondial waermstens empfehlen, und zwar die faltbare, teurere Version.
Durch extreme Haltbarkeit (ich fahre einen am HR seit ueber 21.000 km *ohne* Platten, Groesse ist bei mir 55-559, staendig auf schlechten Wegen unterwegs) macht er sich aber IMHO auf jeden Fall bezahlt.
Mit etwas Geduld duerfte Tubeless gehen, es gibt bei Youtube ein Video von einem Ami, der das gemacht hat.
Ich hatte das in diesem Beitrag schonmal verlinkt.
'Offiziell' ist der Mondial _(noch)_ nicht als TL-Ready gelabelt.
Erhaeltlich _unter anderem_ in 50-584








						MARATHON MONDIAL Evolution Reifen  | ROSE Bikes
					

Gemacht für die Straßen, Pisten und Pfade aller Kontinente. Das Profil




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Hordak (24. Dezember 2019)

Boah, der Mondial ist aber schon ein Klopper in Sachen Gewicht. Als ich vom Schwalbe Marathon Plus Tour auf den Continental Contact Travel gewechselt habe war das wie eine Offenbarung, ca 300 Gramm weniger pro Reifen... In Sachen Reifen bin ich echt unschlüssig. Werde mich da mal die Tage in Ruhe einlesen.

Wie dem auch sei: Meint ihr 2.0" bis 2.1" Breite funktionieren auf 25-26 mm Felgen-Innenweite überhaupt? Meine Überlegung, zumindest bei Reifen wie dem G-One Bite, war dass ich dadurch eine steilere Reifenflanke bekomme und auch bei wenig Seitenneigung in Kurven (wie man halt mit Gepäck so fährt) noch die höheren Seitenstollen in den Boden bekomme. Für den Alltagsbetrieb würde ich denken dass das recht egal ist wo die Seitenstollen sich befinden.


----------



## nightwolf (24. Dezember 2019)

Reifen-zu-Felgen-Tabelle:
https://www.komponentix.de/Reifen-und-Felgengroessen/
25C Felge ist ab 42mm Reifenbreite aufwaerts passend

Ansonsten bring nicht Marathon Mondial und Marathon Plus durcheinander ☝
Letzterer ist freilich 300g schwerer. _Aber den hab ich nicht gemeint _? _Und auch nicht verlinkt_ ?


----------



## Hordak (25. Dezember 2019)

Nee das ist schon klar, ich hatte mich missverständlich ausgedrückt: Ich habe nur Erfahrungen mit dem Marathon Plus Tour (890 Gramm) und dem Contact Travel (ich glaube 580 Gramm). Der Mondial aus deinem Link liegt dann mit 780 Gramm in 27.5" näher am Plus Tour als am Contact Travel. Ich denke ich muss mir überlegen welchen Kompromiss aus Pannensicherheit, Laufleistung und Leichtgewicht ich eingehen will.

Die Mavic Tabelle ist super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karsten Berg (25. Dezember 2019)

Ich fahre zwei Reifen (also vier...): Damit es alltags vorwärts geht Conti Speed Ride Protection, 42-er Breite, läuft gut, gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Sitzt bestens auf einer Felge mit 25-er Maulweite. Sehr gut marschiert auch der Marathon Supreme.
Für die Tour wechsel ich dann auf Mondial in 50-er Breite, mit dem geht einiges auch abseits des Asphalts. Mit Gepäck sehr gut, im Alltag zu träge.
Frohes Fest!


----------



## BigJohn (25. Dezember 2019)

Es gibt von Vittoria auch recht schöne Reifen für den allround Einsatz:





						Gravel Bike Tires - Vittoria
					

Default Description




					www.vittoria.com


----------



## nightwolf (25. Dezember 2019)

Hordak schrieb:


> (...)  ich muss mir überlegen welchen Kompromiss aus Pannensicherheit, Laufleistung und Leichtgewicht ich eingehen will.


Ja das ist richtig. Bei einem Reiserad wuerde ich aber die pannensicheren Reifen bevorzugen, auch wenn sie am Gesamtbike 1/2 kg mehr Gewicht bedeuten. 
Gewicht sparen kann man eher indem man auf ein Zelt verzichtet. 
Oder auch durch genaue Planung z. B. 'Wann kann ich wo einkaufen'. Wenn ich weiss, dass ich um ca. 18:00 nochmal einen Supermarkt erreiche, dann brauche ich nicht schon morgens die Gutenachtbierdose einkaufen usw. 
Also gerade bei meinen Touren in duenn besiedelten Regionen Frankreichs, da fuhr ich <frueher> oft sonstwieviel Naturalienvorrat durch die Gegend, weil man ja nicht wusste, wo man das naechste Mal was bekommen kann. 
Das kann man heute mit GPS und OpenStreetMap Karte besser abchecken, da sind dann die Supermaerkte drauf, das war auf der 1/200.000er Michelinkarte nicht der Fall ? 


Hordak schrieb:


> Die Mavic Tabelle ist super


Ja, hab ich ja nicht ohne Grund gepostet. Das ist aktuell der Dauerbrenner: Welche Felge passt zu welchem Reifen usw. 
Kommt gefuehlt jeden zweiten Tag ?


----------



## Hordak (25. Dezember 2019)

Ja nee, auf das Zelt verzichten geht nicht ? Für uns gehört das zu einer Radreise einfach dazu: Abends ein ruhiges Plätzchen suchen, Zelt aufbauen und einrichten, dann zusammen kochen... Darauf möchte ich nicht verzichten. Das mit den Supermärkten halten wir tatsächlich ähnlich: Die "Grundversorgung" nehmen wir mit, und beim mutmaßlich letzten Supermarkt wird dann nach Möglichkeit noch frisches Gemüse, Eier, Käse und das Feierabenbierchen gekauft.

Zurück zu den Reifen: Ich glaube ich werde es halten wir Karsten Berg oben sagte: Zwei Paar Reifen je nach Einsatz. Fürs Pendeln und die Runden durch den Wald / Forst fange ich vielleicht erst einmal mit einem G-One Bite oder einem leichten XC-Semislick an, und wenn im Frühjahr / Frühsommer die nächste Tour ansteht (wahrscheinlich das "Grüne Band" an der ehem. innerdeutschen Grenze) schaue ich nach etwas robusterem. Mit Tubeless ständig wechseln ist zwar blöd, aber bei zwei großen Touren pro Jahr hält sich das in Grenzen. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja die Milchwechsel-Intervalle passend zu timen.

Vittoria hat tatsächlich nette Reifen, hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Der Terreno (unter Cross Country) hätte mir gefallen, aber den gibt es nur in 29". Die Gravel-Reifen sind mir mit unter 2" wiederum zu schmal.

In Sachen Felgen lande ich immer wieder bei den Stan's Arch MK3. Sie scheinen ein guter Kompromiss aus niedrigem Gewicht und Stabilität bei passender Breite zu sein. Zudem passt das niedrige Profil bestimmt optisch gut zu dem schlanken Stahlrahmen. Und da ich die Felgen wie gesagt ja schon an einem meiner MTBs habe weiß ich dass die Aufkleber tatsächlich nur Aufkleber sind und nicht drauflackiert, die sollten sich leicht entfernen lassen (sieht dann glaube ich besser aus).

Bei den Naben bei Actionsports finde ich es seltsam dass es den XT Nabendynamo NUR mit Centerlock Aufnahme gibt und die passende Hinterradnabe NUR mit der Sechsfach-Verschraubung. Das sieht dann ja zusammen doof aus. Vielleicht muss ich da mal anrufen...


----------



## mwcycles (25. Dezember 2019)

Mit den Reifen mache ich es eher anders herum: Zum Pendeln was pannensicheres, nichts ist lästiger, als morgens früher los zu müssen, falls man Platten reparieren muss, oder halt zu spät zu kommen. Auf längerer Tour ist Flicken kein grosses Drama, da kommt es mir nicht auf 10min an, aber auf Komfort und Leichtlauf. Langlebigkeit in beiden Fällen, auf Tour einen neuen Reifen suchen ist kein besonderer Spass.
Ein weiterer unbekannter, aber sehr guter Reifen ist der Maxxis Overdrive Excel, leider nur in 26" und 28". Maxxis-typisch leicht zu montieren und läuft sofort rund (im Gegennsatz zum Schwalbe). 
Bei den Naben ist meine Empfehlung immer SP-8 Dynamo vorne und Novatec hinten, beides mit 6-Loch.


----------



## Keizo (26. Dezember 2019)

Hi und frohe Weihnachten, fahre den (alten) Almotion auf einer DT Swiss 533d in 50*584, das Ding rollt fantastisch und hat auch bei Nässe passablen GRIP. Klare Empfehlung.


----------



## Hordak (26. Dezember 2019)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Bei den Naben ist meine Empfehlung immer SP-8 Dynamo vorne und Novatec hinten, beides mit 6-Loch.



Du meinst sicher den Shutter Precision PD-8? Kann es sein dass der baugleich ist mit dem Fun Works Generator 3Way? Bzw. dass der Fun Works ein umgelabelter Shutter ist? Ich habe von Shutter Precision noch nichts gehört, finde auf Anhieb aber nur sehr widersprüchliche Aussagen zur Lebensdauer sowie die Info dass die Lager nicht getauscht werden können. Die Leistung soll aber sogar ähnlich gut wie bei einem SON sein.

Bei der HR-Nabe tendiere ich inzwischen zur DT Swiss 350. Die ist zwar deutlich teurer als die Shimano XT, hat aber den bewährten (und ebenfalls nicht zu lauten) Zahnscheiben-Freilauf und hat vor allem diesen 10x135 mm Thru Bolt, dem ich spontan mehr Steifigkeit zutraue als einem ollen Schnellspanner oder einer dünnen Schraubachse die anstelle des Schnellspanners verbaut werden kann.

Wie laut sind denn Novatec Naben? Ich bin eigentlich ein Freund von Leisetretern...


----------



## Hordak (26. Dezember 2019)

PS: Jetzt wird es übrigens ernst: Der Rahmen ist bestellt


----------



## MrGrey (28. Dezember 2019)

Bin gespannt auf deinen Aufbau. Ich liebäugel auch mit dem Rahmen und daher die Frage: Hast du dich bewusst gegen eine Boost-HR-Nabe entschieden? Hast du zufällig irgendwo gefunden ab welcher Reifenbreite Boost empfohlen wird?


----------



## Hordak (28. Dezember 2019)

Ich plane ja mit ca 2.1" Reifenbreite, da sollten die 135 mm kein Problem sein. Aus den FAQs bei Surly entnehme ich dass die 135 mm erst bei "Plus Size Tires" ein Problem werden, also meiner Meinung nach ab/über 2.6" ("_In terms of performance, the primary issue with running plus sized tires with a 135mm rear hub will be chain/tire when in your low gears. A boost crank on a non boost rear end will function, but the chainline will be more oriented towards the high end of the cassette and may cause greater chain angles in certain ratios! Hope this helps._")

Der Rahmen hat ja diese seltsame Breite von 138 mm die dann sowohl für 135 mm passen soll (Rahmen wird bei der Montage des Rades pro Seite 1.5 mm zusammen gedrückt), als auch für 141 mm breite Naben (Rahmen wird pro Seite 1.5 mm auseinander gedrückt). Ich habe ehrlich gesagt in 23 Jahren MTB fahren noch nie von 141 mm gehört  Aber dieses Maß soll man dann wohl für "Plus Size Tires" nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (29. Dezember 2019)

Endlich ein Bridgeclub! Reifenmäßig klingt das, als ob der Almotion da ein guter Kompromiss wäre. 

Den Mondial bin ich auch gefahren. Sehr zuverlässig, aber wenn man einmal einen "subtle" Reifen gefahren ist, fühlen die Dinger sich wie Betonklötze an. 

Meine Empfehlung ist noch der Raceking von Conti. Damit bin ich meine letzte längere Tour gefahren und war sehr angetan. Asphalt, Gelände, Gepäck, Nässe - alles gut weggesteckt. 

Der Extraterrestrial von Surly dürfte ja auch reinpassen. Ist vielleicht eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Hordak (29. Dezember 2019)

Der Extraterrestrial sieht aus als würde er einen Atomkrieg überstehen  Mit knapp 1 kg ist er mir fürs pendeln aber zu schwer.
Ich habe jetzt erst einmal zwei G-One Bite bestellt, gab es bei Rose gerade für 37 Euro pro Stück und ich hatte noch einen Gutschein über 15 Euro.

Überhaupt ist jetzt alles was ich neu brauche auf dem Postweg, bis auf die Laufräder. Da bin ich beim Nabendynamo noch unschlüssig: Den Fun Works, der mutmaßlich ein umgelabelter Shutter Precision ist wo sich die Lager nicht tauschen lassen, oder doch einen Shimano XT mit wartbaren Konuslagern?


----------



## nightwolf (30. Dezember 2019)

Hordak schrieb:


> (...) Ich habe ehrlich gesagt in 23 Jahren MTB fahren noch nie von 141 mm gehört   (...)


Ich auch nicht.
Und so wie ich das verstanden habe, ist das ja fuer 10mm / 5mm QR Standard-Achsen ... ❓ ?
Dass man bei Plusreifen mit der Kette ein Stueck rauswaerts muss, ist klar, zumindest bei Kettenschaltung.


randinneur schrieb:


> (...) Den Mondial bin ich auch gefahren. Sehr zuverlässig, aber wenn man einmal einen "subtle" Reifen gefahren ist, fühlen die Dinger sich wie Betonklötze an. (...)


? Was ist denn ein 'subtle' Reifen ... Nur so rein interessehalber, damit ich strikt vermeide, jemals sowas auszuprobieren ...
Fuer meine Begriffe rollt der Mondial naemlich hervorragend ?
Ich hab die Faltversion am HR im Einsatz an einem Fahrrad. Haelt ewig _(bereits ueber 21' und eigentlich kein Ende in Sicht, was den hohen Preis relativiert)_, nie platt, und ... _wie gesagt_ ... fuer meine Begriffe rollt er auch geschmeidig.
OK und wenn irgendein _(am besten noch richtig teurer)_ Reifen, von dem nach sub-5000 km schon nix mehr uebrig ist, besser rollt, dann mag das sein, ist aber trotzdem uninteressant.


----------



## Ch_Bacca (30. Dezember 2019)

Hordak schrieb:


> Also der Hinterbauständer von "asco1" aus dem oben verlinkten Disc Trucker ist auch eine Bastellösung ...


Inwiefern Bastellösung?

Das ist anscheinend der gleiche, den ich dem Händler beim Kauf meines Falt-MTB abgeschwatzt habe. Der lässt sich vielseitig einstellen und anpassen. Durch die zusätzliche Strebe ist der recht stabil. In einigen Tagen kann ich nachsehen, ob die genaue Bezeichnung auf der Rechnung steht.


----------



## nightwolf (30. Dezember 2019)

Ch_Bacca schrieb:


> Inwiefern Bastellösung? (...)


Nach vorne verlegt, lange Abstuetzung zur Sitzstrebe hin ... Notloesung fuer Disc in der Low Mount Position. 
Ist jetzt nicht der ausgewiesene Kandidat fuer einen Schoenheitspreis.

Ich frag mich ja immer, ob irgendjemand ausserhalb von Deutschland (Holland vll noch) an Reiseraedern Parkstuetzen montiert ?


----------



## Gitanes (30. Dezember 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ? Was ist denn ein 'subtle' Reifen ... Nur so rein interessehalber, damit ich strikt vermeide, jemals sowas auszuprobieren ...



Du weißt doch genau, was gemeint ist, wozu die billige Polemik ...

Der Marathon Mondial hat eine Betonkarkasse, nie zuvor hatte ich einen Faltreifen in der Hand, der von allein aufrecht stand, ohne in sich zusammenzufallen, diesen als "geschmeidig" zu bezeichnen kann somit eigentlich nur ironisch gemeint sein. Der Reifen verlangt nach vergleichsweise viel Druck, damit ist natürlich der Komfort futsch, und selbst dann rollt er äußerst mittelprächtig. Für Radreisen unter extremen Bedingungen mag der Mondial eine gute Wahl sein, wenn Dauerhaltbarkeit und Pannenschutz oberste Priorität genießen, deshalb habe ich ihn auch an zwei Fernreise-Rädern verbaut, aber zumindest bzgl. der viel gepriesenen Unplattbarkeit hat er die Erwartungen bisher nicht erfüllt, 9 Pannen auf 2x5000km sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.


----------



## nightwolf (30. Dezember 2019)

@Gitanes Nein ich weiss nicht was gemeint ist. Deswegen habe ich gefragt, Antwort hast Du mir keine gegeben.

Und auch das, was Du schreibst ueber den Mondial, steht in diametralem Gegensatz zu meinen eigenen Erfahrungen.
Ich habe nur einen einzigen bisher, der ist an meinem Inbred seit vier Jahren hinten drauf, Groesse 55-559.
Vorne fahre ich an diesem Rad alles moegliche auf, was halt uebrig ist.
Der Reifen ist bei diesem Rad von Anfang an drauf gewesen, ueber 21.000 km, null Platten, ein Ersatzreifen liegt seit laengerem parat aber brauch ich noch lang nicht.
Ich kann den Reservereifen mal auspacken, ob der dann 'von selber steht', liegt halt in der Buerowohnung, also: Nach der Vierschanzentournee sehen wir ggf. weiter.
Kette-Ritzel, alles schon erneuert, moeglicherweise sogar schon mehrmals, muesste ich in der Statistik nachschauen, Bremsbelaege halten im Huegelland max. 3-4 tkm, linke Kurbel ist neulich abgebrochen, aber der Mondial Hinterreifen ist immer noch der erste.

Kommt mir irgendwie so vor als spraechen wir von zwei komplett verschiedenen Dingen ?

Das mit dem Leichtlauf oder auch nicht ist ja vll noch erklaerbar = subjektiv, aber die Pannenstatistik ist schliesslich eine ganz andere Geschichte. Vielleicht bin ich nicht so empfindlich fuer Rollwiderstand, evtl. fehlt mir da ja auch ein Enzym ? , aber einen Platten bekomm sogar ich mit ?


----------



## Remstalhunter (30. Dezember 2019)

Hi @Hordak,
Ich habe mir dieses Frühjahr auch ein Surly aufgebaut, allerdings ein Karate Monkey. Ich kam von einem Trekkingrad, welches sehr solide, aber nach  25 Jahren Einsatz schon betagt war.
Zur Reifen/Felgenfrage: Ich habe Felgen mit Maulweite 30mm gewählt und fahre die Schwalbe Almotion in 2,1 mit Tubeless. Ich pendle damit zur Arbeit, mache Touren damit (nächstes Jahr mit Zelt) und mittlerweile auch gerne am WE auf der Waldautobahn als Training, weil ich keinen Bock mehr auf versifte Klamotten mit dem MTB habe. Den Reifen finde ich klasse, der kann wesentlich mehr, als das Profil vermuten lässt. Auf jeden Fall hier die TLE-Variante wählen. Ich hatte aus Versehen den non TLE montiert. Die Seitenwände waren hier sehr " offenporig" und die Luft kann hier trotz Milch entweichen. Ich hatte das Hinterrad nicht dicht bekommen und hab dann das Laufrad in die Badewanne gestellt. Da hat es an vielen Stellen ganz kleine Luftblasen an der Seitenwand gehabt (war damals aber nicht der Hauptgrund für die Leckage).
Am Trekkingead hatte ich den Marathon Plus montiert. Ist bzgl. Verschleiß und Pannenschutz schon eine Macht. Ich kam da auf ein ähnliches Ergebnis wie @nightwolf, wollte am KM aber auch mal was anderes und in Tubeless probieren.

Bzgl Nady: Ich bin am Trekkingrad einen Shimano in XT Qualität gefahren. Auch nach ca. 15 - 20Tkm immer noch tip Top. Preis/Leistung für mich unschlagbar. Gibt es da nicht auch einen Adapter, mit dem du normale Scheiben mit 6 Loch befestigen kannst?
Ich finde dein Projekt interessant und lese auf jeden Fall mit und freue mich dann auch über das eine oder andere Bild


----------



## Gitanes (30. Dezember 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Nein ich weiss nicht was gemeint ist.



Schwer vorstellbar, aber sollte dem tatsächlich so sein, nehme ich die Sache mit der "billigen Polemik" natürlich zurück, gemeint war "supple".



nightwolf schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie so vor als spraechen wir von zwei komplett verschiedenen Dingen



Der einzige Unterschied ist die Reifenbreite, 50mm vs. 55mm. Habe die Räder direkt nach dem Aufbau ausgiebig Probe gefahren, meine Schilderungen bzgl. Komfort und Rollverhalten beruhen auf diesen Eindrücken. Die Pannenstatistik haben die beiden Radreisenden selber produziert, wobei da auch Räder mit reichlich 40kg inkl. Gepäck bewegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hordak (30. Dezember 2019)

Hui, einiges passiert hier heute, daher nur kurz (weil spät):

Er ist da! Bilder gibt's hoffentlich morgen. Rahmen wiegt nackig incl. aller Schrauben 2.67 kg, die Gabel 1.35 kg. Haber heute Lackschutzfolie angebracht und die Kettenstrebe rechts mit Esi-Tape umwickelt.

Kurz bzgl. Ständer: Wie Nightwolf schon sagte: Wegen der Bremssattelaufnahme auf der Kettenstrebe muss der Ständer weit nach vorne, und dann ist meist der Ausleger für die Sitzstrebe zu kurz. Ich habe jetzt mal zwei Ständer bestellt die passen könnten oder (wie es aussieht) passend gemacht werden könnten: Den Hebie 672V Fox L und den Hebie 673 E Set Fox Uni. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## nightwolf (31. Dezember 2019)

Gitanes schrieb:


> (...) gemeint war "supple". (...)


Es geht nicht um den Tipp-/ Wortwahlfehler (der gar kein echter ist, siehe dazu das Kleingedruckte), es geht um: Welcher Reifen ist solch einer? 
Ob man jetzt 'supple' oder 'subtle' schreibt, ist nebensaechlich. Das hab ich schon verstanden. 

'supple' heisst meines Wissens 'geschmeidig, nachgiebig' _(schau ich jetzt nicht nach ? )_ und 'subtile', was man (siehe Link) durchaus auch ohne das 'i' schreiben kann, bedeutet (wenn man von Reifen redet und nicht von Parfum wie im Link ? ) ja wohl genau dasselbe. Oder hat jemand eine schlauere Interpretation?

Aber egal jetzt. Mir ist der Marathon Mondial (die teure Evolution Serie, Faltversion) subtle, supple und supergut genug, anderen offensichtlich nicht und als Bonus haelt er _(bei mir)_ ewig und drei Tage ohne Pannen. _Hab ich wohl Glueck gehabt_ ?


----------



## nightwolf (31. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt noch was anderes ... ?

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die bei Surly fuer die Gabel: 10x100 angeben. Das sollte normal 9x100 heissen.
Ich habe mal nachgefragt, ob das ein Fehler sei.
Antwort: Nein, wir schreiben immer 10x100, dann passen auch Schraub-Vorderraeder.


> We always spec our QR forks at 10mm, so that you can run QR or Bolt on hubs without any issues. Its a small touch that makes the bike more versatile.


Meines Erachtens ist das Unfug, denn auch Vollachsen-Vorderraeder haben 9mm (M9x1, alte Naben auch kleiner) und nicht 10mm (M10x1), denn das gilt fuer hinten. Das einzige, was man damit nun koennte, waere, eine 100mm schmale Hinterradnabe vorn einbauen.
Ergibt irgendwie alles keinen Sinn, oder weiss da jemand mehr als ich ❓ Option auf Allradantrieb? ?
Ich hatte dann noch vermutet, dass moeglicherweise eine besonders solide VR-Nabe ... aber nein, auch da heisst es 9mm.

Der zweite Satz ist sowieso Marketing-Blubber ?
BTW ich koennte natuerlich mal meine Surly Troll Gabel nachmessen. Er sagt ja 'always', und gleich mal nachgeschaut: Steht dort genauso ...


----------



## Hordak (31. Dezember 2019)

@ Nightwolf: Dann musst du nun aber auch deinen Untertitel "Surlyversteher" ändern   

Hier ein erstes Bild, es reicht momentan leider nur für ein schlechtes Handyfoto aus dem Keller:





@Remstalhunter : Deinen Aufbaufaden hatte ich mir natürlich auch angesehen, ich hoffe du bist nach wie vor glücklich mit dem Karate Monkey  Den KM (und den Nordest Sardinha) hatte ich auch noch in der Auswahl. Beide waren mir dann für meinen Einsatzzweck aber zu sehr MTB, zumal ich ja auch schon ein Trail Hardtail in Form eines Chromag Wideangle habe.

In Sachen Almotion stehe ich echt auf dem Schlauch (Haha, Wortspiel...), ich finde bei Schwalbe keine 27.5" Version für tubeless 

Beim Nabendynamo habe ich mich jetzt für den XT entschieden und werde mit einem Centerlock Adapter eine Standard-Bremsscheibe montieren.


----------



## friederjohannes (31. Dezember 2019)

Hordak schrieb:


> In Sachen Almotion stehe ich echt auf dem Schlauch (Haha, Wortspiel...), ich finde bei Schwalbe keine 27.5" Version für tubeless



Ja, scheint's nicht zu geben, die 650b Version ist nicht tle... Ich hatte abgespeichert, dass der Almotion eben gerade der tubeless-Marathon ist, scheint aber nur für einige breiten zu gelten.


----------



## michar (31. Dezember 2019)

Hordak schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher den Shutter Precision PD-8? Kann es sein dass der baugleich ist mit dem Fun Works Generator 3Way? Bzw. dass der Fun Works ein umgelabelter Shutter ist? Ich habe von Shutter Precision noch nichts gehört, finde auf Anhieb aber nur sehr widersprüchliche Aussagen zur Lebensdauer sowie die Info dass die Lager nicht getauscht werden können. Die Leistung soll aber sogar ähnlich gut wie bei einem SON sein.
> 
> Bei der HR-Nabe tendiere ich inzwischen zur DT Swiss 350. Die ist zwar deutlich teurer als die Shimano XT, hat aber den bewährten (und ebenfalls nicht zu lauten) Zahnscheiben-Freilauf und hat vor allem diesen 10x135 mm Thru Bolt, dem ich spontan mehr Steifigkeit zutraue als einem ollen Schnellspanner oder einer dünnen Schraubachse die anstelle des Schnellspanners verbaut werden kann.
> 
> Wie laut sind denn Novatec Naben? Ich bin eigentlich ein Freund von Leisetretern...



Nein, der Shutter Precision ist nicht ganz baugleich zum FUN Generator, die Technik ansich ist aber gleich. Ich hatte schon alle 3 im Einsatz, also den Shutter, den Fun Works und aktuell den SON. Der ist einfach das Maß der Dinge, der Son läuft einfach wunderbar weich und ist auch im Dauereinsatz nicht klein zu bekommen. Die günstigeren Nachbauten sind aber auch ok, die Qualität aufjedenfall ausreichend. Man kann da allerdings Glück und Pech haben, aufgrund der höheren Toleranzen un einfachere Lagerung kann es sein das der Dynamo bei harten Bedingungen schnell durch ist . Lagerwechsel ist auch irgendwie machbar, hatte mal was im Netz gesehen, aber nicht einfach. 

Mein Rat daher, willst du einen jahrelangen unkomplizierten Dynamo geb das Geld für den SON aus, deutlich besser gelagert und falls doch mal irgendwann probleme da sind über den Hersteller einfach zu reparieren.  Wenn du nicht bereit bist das Geld auszugeben nehm den FUN Works, weil die Nabe kann man einfach auch auf andere Achsstandarts umrüsten. Das geht sonst weder bei SON noch bei Shutter, bzw bei SON nur eingeschränkt mit einer Adapterhülse auf Schnellspanner. 

Zu der HR Nabe, nehm die 350er....sorglos und durch das fett auch bei bedarf leise zu halten. Mit etwas Wartung alle paar 1000km ja auch für die ewigkeit. Novatec Naben sind auch ok, allerdings gilt hier auch...schlechtere Lagerung und höhere Toleranzen. Hab von denen auch einige Problemlos über Jahre im Einsatz, andere liefen nach einer schlechten Wetter Tour völlig rau. Ans Reiserad würde ich aufjedenfall die 350er schrauben.  Der Freilaufsound ist bei Novatec auch eher dezent, aber lauter als ne neue 350er. Ich hab auch ne Boost Novatec Nabe die macht ordentlich krach, so richtig durchgestiegen bin ich da nicht. Was bei den Naben hilft ist im Neuzustand die Lager einmal komplett mit Fett zu füllen..die kommen von haus aus wie die meisten industrielager fast ohne.  Das erhöht die laufleistung deutlich.
Die Shimano XT ist eigentlich mit etwas Pflege auch ne sorglose sache, aber wehe man verpasst das und die Kugeln laufen sich ein, dann ist die Nabe schrott. Zudem ist der Freilauf geschlossen, ein Defekt da benötigt einen komplett neuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (31. Dezember 2019)

Hordak schrieb:


> @ Nightwolf: Dann musst du nun aber auch deinen Untertitel "Surlyversteher" ändern  (...)


Das ist richtig.
Ich konnte bisher erklaeren, warum

Surly keine Komfortgeometrien baut / die Fahrraeder wie das Forum sagt 'fuer Orang-Utans ausgelegt' sind
Es fuer den Staender keine 'tolle' Loesung gibt
und in den heutigen Versionen ('vertikaler Notausgang') sogar die Ausfallenden von Troll/Ogre
Aber das macht jetzt sogar mich fertig ?
Ich meine, Armin @ArSt wusste nix ausser ?, Sheldon Brown ist tot und nochmal nachfragen bei Surly (und auf das hinweisen was oben steht) hab ich keine Lust. Das werden wir jetzt also auf die Schnelle nicht klaeren koennen ?

Naja, die 10mm Gabel habe ich ja selber auch im Einsatz und kann Entwarnung geben: In der Praxis merkt man nix davon ?

Mit dem 'Tubeless Easy' scheint zu stimmen. Ich hab mir mal den Almotion in Tubeless Easy passend zu meinem in Frage kommenden Bike (50-622) bei Bike Components auf die Merkliste gesetzt, aber mit Tubeless Easy gibts den als 584er *nicht*.
Es gibt auch eine Liste von Schwalbe direkt ... TLE nur in 50-622 und 55-622.









						Tour
					

<span style=font-weight:bold; font-size:12px; color:#000000>DER STATE-OF-THE-ART TOURINGREIFEN.</span><span style=font-size:12px; color:#000000> Unglaublich vielfältiges Profil mit modernster Reifentechnologie für ultimative Fahrperfomance und erhöhten Pannenschutz. Der Marathon Almotion ist...




					schwalbe.com


----------



## Remstalhunter (31. Dezember 2019)

Brauche kurz ne Auszeit von der Sylvestergesellschaft...



Hordak schrieb:


> ich hoffe du bist nach wie vor glücklich mit dem Karate Monkey


Ja, das bin ich immer noch. Mittlerweile müssten so ca. 2- 2,5Tkm drauf sein (Tacho dieses mal bewusst weggelassen). Allerdings hätte ich wohl im Nachhinein den Rahmen in XL nehmen sollen, ist für mich gefühlt an der Grenze.



Hordak schrieb:


> werde mit einem Centerlock Adapter eine Standard-Bremsscheibe montieren


Mir ist vorhin eingefallen, dass ich in 2018 ein Laufrad mit DT Nabe und Centerlock für mein Fully gekauft hatte. Da war so ein Adapter dabei. Weil ich vom kaputten Laufrad die 6 Loch-Scheibe übernommen hatte, habe ich damals diesen Adapter montiert. Jetzt nach 1 1/2 AlpXen alles noch gut, musste nie etwas nachziehen, Funktion tadellos.


michar schrieb:


> Mein Rat daher, willst du einen jahrelangen unkomplizierten Dynamo geb das Geld für den SON aus


Ich habe mir beim KM auch einen SON geholt wegen der Steckachse, da es leider von Shimano hier keine Lösung gibt. Der Nady ist ohne Zweifel schon was tolles. Aber hätte es einen von Shimano gegeben, wäre diese bzgl. Kosten und meiner persönlichen Erfahrung vom letzten Rad die erste Wahl gewesen. Wie gesagt 15 bis 20Tkm ohne Pflege, die Winter durchgefahren und nicht geschont. Glaube nicht, dass das ein Ausnahmeteil war.
Sodele, muss wieder rüber, rutsch jetzt gleich alle gut ins Neue Jahr!


----------



## mwcycles (1. Januar 2020)

Also, ich mache das bei ähnlichen Ausfallenden immer so: Hebie 661 (das normale Stahlmodell, nicht die Leichtausführng), Eine Platte aus Flachstahl mit 2 Löchern in 40mm Abdtand, hier mit etwas längeren Schrauben, wenn man 4mm dicken Stahl nimmt, kann man die Löcher auch weit genug ansenken, um die Originalschrauben zu verwenden, sieht dann noch besser aus. Bisher nie Probleme mit der Stabilität (aber ein schwer beladenes Rad steht damit auch nicht sicher).


----------



## MrGrey (1. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat ja diese seltsame Breite von 138 mm die dann sowohl für 135 mm passen soll (Rahmen wird bei der Montage des Rades pro Seite 1.5 mm zusammen gedrückt), als auch für 141 mm breite Naben (Rahmen wird pro Seite 1.5 mm auseinander gedrückt). Ich habe ehrlich gesagt in 23 Jahren MTB fahren noch nie von 141 mm gehört  Aber dieses Maß soll man dann wohl für "Plus Size Tires" nehmen.



ja 141mm ist für Schnellspanner das, was bei Steckachsen 148mm ist. Laut Recherche wird das meist nur an Low-Budget Komplettbikes verbaut, weshalb es bei den Naben nur beschränkte Auswahl gibt (sehr günstige Shimano oder dann halt eine 148mm Nabe wie z.B. DT350 umrüsten).


----------



## Remstalhunter (1. Januar 2020)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 958807
> 
> Also, ich mache das bei ähnlichen Ausfallenden immer so: Hebie 661 (das normale Stahlmodell, nicht die Leichtausführng), Eine Platte aus Flachstahl mit 2 Löchern in 40mm Abdtand, hier mit etwas längeren Schrauben, wenn man 4mm dicken Stahl nimmt, kann man die Löcher auch weit genug ansenken, um die Originalschrauben zu verwenden, sieht dann noch besser aus. Bisher nie Probleme mit der Stabilität (aber ein schwer beladenes Rad steht damit auch nicht sicher).


Hast du hierzu ebenfalls 2 Löcher in den Rahmen gebohrt oder gab es die schon?


----------



## mwcycles (1. Januar 2020)

Da ist schon eine grosse Öffnung wie beim Bridge Club, daher die zusätzliche Platte.


----------



## nightwolf (1. Januar 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Hast du hierzu ebenfalls 2 Löcher in den Rahmen gebohrt oder gab es die schon?


War auch meine spontane Frage, die mir in den Kopf schoss, aber er klemmt einfach mit zwei Platten innerhalb und ausserhalb dieses Durchbruches im Hinterbaugewoelbe ?


----------



## Remstalhunter (1. Januar 2020)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Da ist schon eine grosse Öffnung wie beim Bridge Club, daher die zusätzliche Platte.


Gute und pragmatische Lösung


----------



## Hordak (1. Januar 2020)

@michar : Danke für die Aufklärungsarbeit in Sachen Nabendynamo   Ein Son hätte mir auch echt gut gefallen, aber da ich wie Eingangs erwähnt das Rad auch mal öfter unbeobachtet abstellen muss wollte ich den Aufbau nicht zu edel machen. Jetzt ist es der XT geworden. Am jetzigen Trekkingrad habe ich einen günstigen von Shimano, der hat jetzt 7 tkm ohne Wartung hinter sich. Wahrscheinlich werde ich von Felgen und Naben eh die Aufkleber entfernen, dann ist das ziemlich "stealth" und man sieht nicht auf den ersten Blick dass es XT, DT Swiss 350 und Stan's ist.

@nightwolf : Kannst du mir das mit der "Komfortgeometrie" erklären? Beziehst du dich dabei auf die niedrigen Stack-Werte? Von den übrigen Maßen her halte ich den Bridge Club (oder allg. Surly) für eher konservativ und nicht für "Streckbank".

@mwcycles : Das ist eine interessante Lösung mit dem Ständer. Ich probiere erst einmal die Ständer an die ich bestellt habe und wenn das nicht klappt befasse ich mich mit deiner Lösung nochmal eingehender 

Etwas neues vom Aufbau gibt es leider noch nicht, ich gucke da teilemäßig gerade in die Röhre, alles auf dem Postweg...


----------



## Hordak (1. Januar 2020)

Wie das so ist, die unbequemen Themen schiebt man auf oder vergisst sie zeitweise... Habe mich jetzt mal mit dem Umwerfer befasst, ich hatte die Hoffnung dass mein jetziger passt. Blöderweise wird die Schelle ziemlich genau auf Höhe der unteren Flaschenhalterschraube liegen 

Das ist ja ein XT 2x10 Antrieb, und passenderweise fragte jemand in den Surly FAQs schon mal sowas. Die Antwort war: "for XT I recommend the FD-M8025-D along with a high direct mount adapter."

Was will uns der Künstler damit sagen?  Der FD-M8025-D ist ja für 2x11fach, also nicht ganz mein Zielobjekt. Einen ähnlichen für 2x10 finde ich nicht, ich blicke da aber auch nicht wirklich durch bei Shimano... Einen FD-M785 E-Typ habe ich noch in der Restekiste, der passt aber glaube ich nicht?

Was meint Surly mit "high direct mount adapter"? Diese Dinger von Problem Solvers?

Edith meint: Guck doch mal was der Remstalhunter gemacht hat, FD-M786-D mit Problem Solvers Adapter. Ist das nicht schon die Antwort die ich brauche? Wenn ja, welcher Adapter ist das genau? Der aus meinem Link ein paar Zeilen zuvor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (2. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> (...)  @nightwolf : Kannst du mir das mit der "Komfortgeometrie" erklären? Beziehst du dich dabei auf die niedrigen Stack-Werte?


Ich hab mal ein Bild rausgesucht und in rot die 'Komfortgeometrie' eingetragen. So wuerde ein Rahmen in Komfortgeometrie aussehen (dann haette man den hohen Lenker *ohne* Spacerturm), gibts von hunderttausend und einem Hersteller, nur halt nicht von Surly.
Bei Surly kannst Du Dein Rad traditionell sportlich aufbauen, oder halt komfortabel - dann eben *mit* Spacerturm. Das ist *vielseitig*.
Bei Komfortgeometrie faellt erstere Option weg, zumindest solange der Weltmarkt noch keine Negativspacer hergibt. Das ist *einseitig*.
Da verstehe ich Surly, dass sie *vielseitig* sein wollen.
Warum man so vielseitig sein muss, dass man vorne Hinterradnaben einbauen kann ... Da bin dann wie gesagt auch ich ueberfordert.
Und die Frage 'niedriger Stack' -> also ja ?  


Hordak schrieb:


> (...) Von den übrigen Maßen her halte ich den Bridge Club (oder allg. Surly) für eher konservativ und nicht für "Streckbank".


Ja das musst Du die Leute fragen, die diese Sprueche aus der 'Affenarm-Liga' in die Welt gesetzt haben. _Nicht mich_ ? 

P. S.: Die Umwerfer-Story ist ja auch mal wieder eine Tragoedie. Fuer mich kein Wunder dass immer mehr auf 1x gesetzt wird ... Mit dem Umwerfer ist immer was. Bei Dir jetzt die Montage, draussen in der freien Wildbahn kommen nach meiner Beobachtung 80% der Leute nicht damit klar.


----------



## Remstalhunter (2. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Was meint Surly mit "high direct mount adapter"? Diese Dinger von Problem Solvers?


Richtig, diesen Adapter meint Surly. Du musst hier den erforderlichen Klemmdurchmessers beachten  Dieses findest du in den Specs auf der Surlyhomepage für jedes Fahrrad oder misst dein Sitzrohr aus. Ich bin der Meinung, 
dass es einen Adapter für Boost oder Non-Boost Kurbel gibt, da diese sich im neudeutsch "offset" unterscheiden und den Umwerfer entsprechend positionieren => allerdings bin ich mir hier nicht mehr zu 100% sicher. Im Zweifel vielleicht mal bei bike24 anrufen.


----------



## nightwolf (2. Januar 2020)

Neudeutsch Offset
Schwaebisch Offsedd
Hochdeutsch Versatz

?


----------



## Hordak (3. Januar 2020)

Das mit dem Stack hatte ich auf dem Schirm, ich freue mich dann über die Variabilität 

Umwerfer und Problem Solver sind bestellt, damit sollte ich nun mit dem bestellen durch sein. Danke fur eure Tipps! Heute kam immerhin die Hinterachse und der Centerlock Adapter an. In Ermangelung neuer Teile (also zumindest spannender Teile wie Bremsen, Laufräder, Steuersatz) habe ich angefangen mein altgedientes Trekkingrad zu zerlegen und die Teile ans Surly zu schrauben.









Die Achse macht einen guten Eindruck, ich denke es war richtig die DT Swiss der XT Nabe vorzuziehen. Da habe ich dann auch kein ungutes Gefühl mehr (wie beim Schnellspanner) den Hunde-Anhänger dran zu hängen.

Der Hebie 672 V Fox L Ständer scheint übrigens zu passen, die Stunde der Wahrheit schlägt dann wenn die Bremse montiert wird.

Ob ich den Gepäckträger in der unteren Position lassen kann weiß ich auch erst wenn die Laufräder da sind...

Nochmal bzgl. Umwerfer: Ja, das Ding ist nervig. An den MTBs fahre ich seit Jahren 1fach. Aber für dieses Rad ist mir der Kompromiss aus Berg-Gang und Endgeschwindigkeit noch zu groß. Wenn ich mit dem Trekkingrad zur Arbeit gependelt bin war das große 36er Kettenblatt ausreichend und ich hatte noch zwei Ritzel übrig, wenn das Rad mit über 20 kg Gepäck beladen war war ich froh über den Kriechgang. Also lebe ich erst einmal weiter mit dem Umwerfer und spendiere ihm auch noch einen dusseligen Adapter für 40 Euro


----------



## mwcycles (3. Januar 2020)

Wohl leider zu spät, aber hätte dieser hier nicht auch gepasst?


----------



## Remstalhunter (4. Januar 2020)

Falls dein Schaltwerk einen Dämpfer hat, kannst du meiner Meinung nach dieses halbtransparente Band am Hinterbau weglassen und die von Surly beigelegte Klebefolie verwenden. Ich hatte mir einen Neoprenkettenschutz besorgt, aber nicht montiert,  weil die Kette zuverlässig bei mir nicht auf den Rahmen schlägt, auch wenn es ruppig wird. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mit dem Rad auch nicht über diverse Kicker rockst...?



Hordak schrieb:


> Die Achse macht einen guten Eindruck, ich denke es war richtig die DT Swiss der XT Nabe vorzuziehen. Da habe ich dann auch kein ungutes Gefühl mehr (wie beim Schnellspanner) den Hunde-Anhänger dran zu hängen.


Ich bin ein paar Jahre mit Schnellspanner und Kinderanhänger, mit erst einem Kind, dann 2 unterwegs gewesen. Manchmal auch noch zusätzlich mit nem Lauflernrad beladen. Hatte da keinen Defekt erlebt.


----------



## nightwolf (4. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> (...) Also lebe ich erst einmal weiter mit dem Umwerfer und spendiere ihm auch noch einen dusseligen Adapter für 40 Euro


Ja ist halt so. Mein Reiserad ist nach wie vor 3x8 (hat immer gut funktioniert, Verschleissteile sind noch auf Lager, und die Campa 10x Ergos schalten das Shimano 8x Zeugs hervorragend), beim Umbau auf den Genesis Croix de Fer Rahmen brauchte ich halt nur eine ganz gewoehnliche 28.6mm Schelle, die war deutlich billiger ?
Aber so habe ich sowohl eine feine Abstufung im normalen Fahrbereich, als auch einen 8.50m Gang fuer bergab, als auch einen Berggang mit dem es langsam schwierig wird, das Drehmoment noch auf den Untergrund zu bringen.
Also bleibt das auch auf absehbare Zeit erstmal so, Trend hin, Trend her. Mit dem multi-Index Ergopower links kann ich auch feintunen.

Welchen Schalter willst Du eigentlich dafuer verwenden?
OK auf dem Bild ist offensichtlich schon einer drauf, also Uebernahme Vorgaengerfahrzeug.
Im Extremfalle koenntest Du da sogar einen einfachen Reibungs-Daumenschalter nehmen. Damit geht es *immer* weil Du ja manuell nachjustieren kannst - ist halt dann nicht so komfortabel, aber wie oft schaltest Du vorn?
Du hast ja dann 'grosses Blatt fuer fast immer plus Rettungsring' - wird ja dann nicht so oft noetig sein.
Bei meinem 3x8 sieht es etwas anders aus, hin und her zwischen Mitte und Gross kommt oefters mal vor - aber der Ergopower ermoeglicht das ja relativ komfortabel.


----------



## Hordak (4. Januar 2020)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Wohl leider zu spät, aber hätte dieser hier nicht auch gepasst?



Boah, ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung... Theoretisch hätte ich gesagt dass so eine "Low Clamp" Befestigung ebenfalls mit dem Flaschenhalter harmonieren müsste, andererseits empfiehlt Surly die Montage mit dem Adapter. Haben die Aktien in Problem Solvers? 



Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Falls dein Schaltwerk einen Dämpfer hat, kannst du meiner Meinung nach dieses halbtransparente Band am Hinterbau weglassen und die von Surly beigelegte Klebefolie verwenden. Ich hatte mir einen Neoprenkettenschutz besorgt, aber nicht montiert,  weil die Kette zuverlässig bei mir nicht auf den Rahmen schlägt, auch wenn es ruppig wird. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mit dem Rad auch nicht über diverse Kicker rockst...? (...)



Stimmt, ist an so einem Rad wahrscheinlich etwas viel des Guten... Aber nu isses dran.


----------



## Hordak (4. Januar 2020)

@nightwolf : Genau so schalte ich vorne: Selten  Die Kette liegt eigentlich immer auf dem 36er, wenn es ziemlich steil wird und vielleicht sogar noch Gepäck an Bord ist wird auf das 24er geschaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gitanes (4. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Haben die Aktien in Problem Solvers?



So ähnlich, sind beides Marken von QBC.


----------



## mwcycles (4. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Boah, ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung... Theoretisch hätte ich gesagt dass so eine "Low Clamp" Befestigung ebenfalls mit dem Flaschenhalter harmonieren müsste, andererseits empfiehlt Surly die Montage mit dem Adapter. Haben die Aktien in Problem Solvers?


Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der XT in 2x11 und "low clamp" halt nur "down pull", der Surly braucht aber "top pull", der 2x10 XT ist aber "dual pull"... Surly gibt halt nur Empfehlungen für die aktuelle XT, wie gesagt, nichts ist einfach mit den Umwerfern...


----------



## Remstalhunter (4. Januar 2020)

@Dani hat an einem KM einen Umwerfer mit seitlicher Ansteuerung verbaut. Wenn das bei Surly bei allen Rahmengrößen und Modellen, relativ zur Position zu den Flaschenhalterschrauben passt, wäre das mit Sicherheit die preiswerteste Lösung, weil man sich dann den Adapter von PS spart. In Verbindung mit festen Schutzblechen bzgl. Platzverhältnisse hätte die seitliche Ansteuerung auch noch Vorteile.


----------



## Hordak (4. Januar 2020)

Gitanes schrieb:


> So ähnlich, sind beides Marken von QBC.


Aha, also durchaus Interessenkonflikte

An den Konflikt Umwerfer & Adapter vs. Schutzbleche hatte ich ja gar nicht gedacht... Ich habe mir mal die SKS Velo 65 ohne Streben bestellt, ich hoffe die untere Klemme passt ans Sitzrohr ohne den Umwerfer zu behindern. Vielleicht besorge ich mir zur Vorsicht noch so einen Low Clamp Umwerfer (oder ich wechsle doch auf 1fach  ).

Mal eine neue Frage: Wie stelle ich das am besten mit der Verkabelung der Beleuchtung an? An meinem Trekkingrad ging das Kabel hinter dem Steuerrohr ins Unterrohr und trat kurz vor dem hinteren Schutzblech wieder aus, und wurde dann innerhalb des Schutzbleches nach hinten geführt.

Der Surly hat keine "Innenverlegung", meine erste Idee wäre die Leitung in einem dünnen Gummi- / Kunststoffrohr parallel zum Schaltzug zu führen und ebenfalls an den Zuganschlägen am Rahmen zu befestigen. Dann etwas freestyle unterhalb des Gepäckträgers bis zur Heckleuchte  Oder wie macht man das eleganter?


----------



## Remstalhunter (4. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Idee wäre die Leitung in einem dünnen Gummi- / Kunststoffrohr parallel zum Schaltzug zu führen


Habe ich exakt so gemacht und direkt an der Schaltzugtülle oder der Bremsleitung mit kleinen Kabelbindern befestigt => der Kunststoffschlauch ist nicht steif genug, somit hängt der Kunststoffschlauch durch. Deshalb habe ich in kürzeren Abständen befestigt, als die Befestigungsösen am Rahmen (musst halt mal ausprobieren).
Da ich feste Schutzbleche verbaut habe, konnte das Schutzblech als Führung  bis zum Gepäckträger verwendet werden. Hierzu gibt es von SKS als Zubehör ein Kunststoffrohr, welches mit dem Schutzblech verclipst wird. Aber ob das mit deinem ausgewählten Schutzblech funktioniert? Wenn nicht, dann ggf. An der Bremsleitung der Hinterradbremse bis zum Kreuzungspunkt der Gepäckträgerstrebe führen....


----------



## Hordak (8. Januar 2020)

Puh, schwarzes Kunststoffrohr bzw -schlauch ist ja gar nicht so einfach zu bekommen... Bin nun bei CO2 Schlauch für Aquarien gelandet.

Ansonsten ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen auch weiterhin mühsam: Die Laufräder haben heute angeklingelt als niemand zuhause war, die anderen beiden Bestellungen sind wegen der Nichtverfügbarkeit von Kleinteilen noch gar nicht unterwegs.

Da bleiben nur Kleinst-Baustellen übrig. Das Frontlicht passt schon mal:





Die Schutzblech-Befestigung hinten passt nicht:





Ich denke ich werde den Teil mit dem Langloch um 90 Grad umformen sobald ich die finale Position kenne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (8. Januar 2020)

Loch ins Schutzblech wäre zu einfach?


----------



## Remstalhunter (9. Januar 2020)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Loch ins Schutzblech wäre zu einfach?


Dann wird aber der Sinn eines Steckschutzblechs verfehlt...


----------



## nordstadt (9. Januar 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Dann wird aber der Sinn eines Steckschutzblechs verfehlt...



Ok, nicht alles quergelesen.


----------



## BigJohn (9. Januar 2020)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Ok, nicht alles quergelesen.



tldr

Ist halt sehr textlastig hier


----------



## Hordak (9. Januar 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Dann wird aber der Sinn eines Steckschutzblechs verfehlt...



So ist es. Ich hatte mir kurz überlegt etwas zu basteln das ein Loch im Schutzblech, einen Gewindestift und eine Flügelmutter beinhaltet, das wegen Praxisuntauglichkeit aber wieder verworfen ?


----------



## Remstalhunter (9. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> So ist es. Ich hatte mir kurz überlegt etwas zu basteln das ein Loch im Schutzblech, einen Gewindestift und eine Flügelmutter beinhaltet, das wegen Praxisuntauglichkeit aber wieder verworfen ?


Umbiegen und anpassen des Bleches wird am einfachsten sein. Aber grundlegend: Welchen Vorteil bieten Steckschutzbleche bzw. was für einen Nutzen/Vorteil hast du von deinem neuen Rad, wenn du es mal ohne Steckschutzbleche bewegen willst?
Ich selber hatte eigentlich nur negative Erfahrungen als Pendler mit diesen Dingern was Schutz der Kleidung angeht.


----------



## Hordak (9. Januar 2020)

Ich pendle eigentlich immer in MTB Klamotten da ich recht stark schwitze und gute Hosen vom radfahren ja auch nicht hübscher werden. Daher hoffe ich mit der reduzierten Schutzwirkung zurecht zu kommen.

Wenn ich dann bei gutem Wetter Touren fahre (mit oder ohne Gepäck) möchte ich lieber ohne Schutzbleche fahren. In der Vergangenheit gab es genug blockierte Räder und von Stöcken beschädigte Schutzbleche.

Soweit zumindest die Theorie, mal sehen was die Praxis sagt. Wenns gar nicht geht kommen doch wieder feste Schutzbleche dran, das Experiment mit den Abnehmbaren hat mich dann keine 10 Euro gekostet


----------



## mindcrime (9. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Das mit dem Stack hatte ich auf dem Schirm, ich freue mich dann über die Variabilität
> 
> Umwerfer und Problem Solver sind bestellt, damit sollte ich nun mit dem bestellen durch sein. Danke fur eure Tipps! Heute kam immerhin die Hinterachse und der Centerlock Adapter an. In Ermangelung neuer Teile (also zumindest spannender Teile wie Bremsen, Laufräder, Steuersatz) habe ich angefangen mein altgedientes Trekkingrad zu zerlegen und die Teile ans Surly zu schrauben.
> 
> ...



Cool. Endlich noch ein Bridge Club! Meins ist gestern fertig geworden. Was genau hast du da für eine Achse am Hinterrad? Ich dachte von Surly wären nur 9mm Schnellspanner vorgesehen?! Die habe ich mir jetzt nämlich verbauen lassen, aber mit Boost.


----------



## Hordak (10. Januar 2020)

Hey schick, in rot   Rot hatte ich auch erst vor, aber das war mir dann doch zu kräftig. Ist das auch Größe M?

Das ist ein DT Swiss Thru Bolt 10x135 mm. Der funktioniert eigentlich genau so wie die steckachsen von DT Swiss: Der Hebel liegt federbelastet auf einem Zahnrad. Man schraubt den Hebel also per Hand fest und zieht dann den Hebel gegen die Feder nach außen von diesem Zahnrad um ihn in eine beliebige Position zu drehen. Dann lässt man los und die Feder zieht den Hebel wieder auf die Verzahnung.

Habe mir das gleiche System für das Vorderrad besorgt. Nicht nur dass das dann symmetrisch aussieht, ich verspreche mir davon auch einen besseren Schutz gegen (spontanen) Diebstahl. Sieht aus wie ein Schnellspanner, funktioniert aber anders.


----------



## mindcrime (10. Januar 2020)

@Hordak : Mein Rahmen hat die Größe S.

Ich habe im Hinterrad die 350er Boost Nabe auf QR umgerüstet. Funktioniert die Thru Bolt Achse damit auch? Oder müsste ich die Nabe wieder umrüsten? Diese ganzen Achs-Standards machen mich echt kirre!  Ich dachte ich kann im Bridge Club nur Standard-Schnellspanner nutzen.

Das Problem mit dem Ständer war mir bis zu diesem Fred auch noch nicht bewusst. Darüber habe ich mir vorher gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Ständer sind ja eh hässlich, aber diese universellen sind noch mal ein vielfaches davon. ? Aber leider komm ich um so ein Teil dann wohl auch nicht rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hordak (10. Januar 2020)

Ich verstehe das so dass dieser Thru Bolt die Hohlachse ersetzt, durch welche normalerweise der Schnellspanner geführt wird. Im Ausfallende liegt ja auch normalerweise die Hohlachse auf, der Schnellspanner hält dann alles fest und wird nur auf Zug belastet. Insofern denke ich dass der Thru Bolt in jedes Ausfallende passt das für Schnellspanner gedacht ist.

Da ich gestern die Laufräder abgeholt habe und heute u.a. die Bremsen geliefert wurden werde ich heute abend (insofern der Nachwuchs mich lässt) mal alles zusammenstecken und auch den Ständer montieren, dann kann ich berichten ob alles passt.

PS: Ich habe Umrüstkits von DT Swiss von Schnellspanner auf Thru Bolt gesehen, also wird man das umbauen können.


----------



## MLOutlaw (11. Januar 2020)

Es gibt von DT Swiss eine Übersicht, welche Naben man wie umbauen kann.
DT Swiss End Cap Solution MTB HR MTB Laufräder umrüsten

Hinten Umrüstkit Shimano Freilauf : HWGXXX0001803S
Vorne HWGXXX00S3803S

True Bolt gibt es meines Wissens nur für 100/135mm Achsen
Vorne 9/100 mm Hinten 10/135mm

Fahre ich mit meinen Novatec Naben mit einfachen Stahlachsen in M9x1 / M10x1
Einen neuer Laufradsatz mit 350er Naben True Bolt und EX471 Felgen ist auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## Hordak (11. Januar 2020)

Stimmt, diese Übersicht kommt mir bekannt vor!

Mein Hinterrad passt astrein in den Rahmen, was ich allerdings nicht bedacht hatte war dass das festziehen etwas mühsam ist wenn aufgrund des Gepäckträgers keine ganzen Umdrehungen des Hebels möglich sind.

In Sachen Ständer: Der Hebie 672V Fox L passt übrigens, sieht aber fürchterlich aus und verschandelt die Optik. Da überlege ich mir noch was anderes...


----------



## Remstalhunter (11. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> In Sachen Ständer: Der Hebie 672V Fox L passt übrigens, sieht aber fürchterlich aus und verschandelt die Optik. Da überlege ich mir noch was anderes...


Komplett weglassen und erst nach offiziellem Eintritt in die Rente montieren...   

Bin gespannt auf ein paar weitere Bilder. Farbe deines Rahmens gefällt mir auf jeden Fall ganz gut!


----------



## nightwolf (11. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Ich pendle eigentlich immer in MTB Klamotten (...) mit der reduzierten Schutzwirkung zurecht zu kommen. (...) blockierte Räder und von Stöcken beschädigte Schutzbleche. (...)


Kurz mal herausgepflueckt ist das bei meinem Inbred genauso.
Es wird nur mit Radklamotten gefahren und im Buero werden die Klamotten gewechselt. Dann ist es nicht so schlimm dass die Radklamotten staerkerem Matsch-Beschuss ausgesetzt sind und weniger hiiee werden kann auch. 
Reifen mit Seitenstollen haengen sich z. B. gerne mal in der Schutzblechstrebe ein. Durchaus vorteilhaft wenn es die dann gar nicht gibt ?


----------



## Remstalhunter (11. Januar 2020)

Von Pletscher und SKS gäbe es hierzu schon Lösungen, um auch mit breiter MTB-Stollenbereifung das umzusetzen, wobei die SKS-U-Profile für mein Empfinden wirklich mal unansehnlich sind. Aber muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden und zum Glück gibt es ja für nahezu alle Geschmäcker etwas...


----------



## Hordak (12. Januar 2020)

Heute gibt es mal wieder ein paar Bilder, denn es ist endlich ein gutes Stück weiter gegangen   Sorry aber für die schlechte Bildqualität, mein Handy hat wohl Schwierigkeiten mit den Lichtbedingungen im Keller.

Die Reifen sitzen sehr stramm auf der Felge, strammer als die Schwalbe MTB Reifen auf den gleichen Felgen. Der hintere war sofort beim ersten Versuch dicht, der vordere hat ein paar Versuche mehr gebraucht und ließ sich nur mit Hilfe von Rasierschaum in Position bewegen.

Apropos Felgen: Die Aufkleber kommen noch ab. Das ganze Rad strahlt tourige Ruhe aus, und die Felgen schreien RACING!!!

Den Marsh Guard vorne plane ich eigentlich ständig dran zu lassen (außer wenn die großen Steckschutzbleche dran sind), in erster Linie als Spritzschutz für die Leuchte.
Das gleiche hinten: Der Ass Saver ist eine spontane Notlösung da mir der Gedanke kam dass es evt nicht so schlau ist einen Ledersattel konstantem Matschbeschuss auszusetzen.

Als nächstes werden dann die Bremshebel montiert und die Bremsen fertiggestellt, dann kommen Umwerfer und Kette, und dann der Rest. Ach und Kettenlinie optimieren.

Das grün gefällt mir richtig super, auch wenn es schade ist dass es das Blau vom letzten Jahr nicht als Rahmenset gab. So wird aus meiner "Blue Bike Group" (alle Bikes waren blau) nun eine Green-Blue-Blue Bike Group...












Der letzte Leitungshalter passt nicht.


----------



## Hordak (14. Januar 2020)

Jungs und Mädels, heute bräuchte ich mal eure technische Expertise...

Ich habe nach Montage der Bremsleitungen die Bremsen entlüftet (Shimano SLX). Hinten alles OK, vorne habe ich irgendwie "zu viel Öl im System", heißt der Druckpunkt ist ganz weit vorne, Leerweg fast nicht vorhanden. Wie kriege ich das wieder hin?

Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass ich das gleiche Phänomen vor einigen Jahren mal an einer XT hatte, da hat sich das Problem mit nochmaligem Entlüften lösen lassen. Hat in diesem Fall heute nix gebracht, habe drei oder vier mal entlüftet...


----------



## michar (15. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Jungs und Mädels, heute bräuchte ich mal eure technische Expertise...
> 
> Ich habe nach Montage der Bremsleitungen die Bremsen entlüftet (Shimano SLX). Hinten alles OK, vorne habe ich irgendwie "zu viel Öl im System", heißt der Druckpunkt ist ganz weit vorne, Leerweg fast nicht vorhanden. Wie kriege ich das wieder hin?
> 
> Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass ich das gleiche Phänomen vor einigen Jahren mal an einer XT hatte, da hat sich das Problem mit nochmaligem Entlüften lösen lassen. Hat in diesem Fall heute nix gebracht, habe drei oder vier mal entlüftet...




theoretisch sollten dann die beläge ja auch nicht ganz sich zurückdrücken lassen wenn zuviel öl drin ist..ich würde die entlüftungsschraube öffnen..lappen drumm und die beläge am kolben ganz reindrücken...dann sollte eigentlich bei neuen belägen es genau passen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (15. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte da bisher Glück und habe meine letzte vollständige Entlüftung an megaschlechten Hayes Nine irgendwann vor ca. 15 Jahren gemacht. Seit ich Magura und jetzt seit Jahren Shimano fahre, hatte ich Ruhe.
Bei meinem Aufbau letztens hatte ich nur eine "Teilentlüftung" der XT nach dem Kürzen der Bremsleitungen vorgenommen.
Die Frage ist, welche Arbeitsgänge du beim Entlüften vorgenommen hast? Ich würde hierzu das Laufrad ausbauen, die Kolben in Endlage drücken und mit dem gelben Kunststoffklotz sichern. Danach entlüften bzw. befüllen. Somit ist das verfügbare Volumen für das Bremsmedium in der Bremse mehr oder weniger definiert.
By the way: An meinen beiden XTs ist die Bremse vorne knackiger im Druckpunkt und Hebelweg als hinten. Ich habe es auf die Leitungslänge geschoben und es akzeptiert.


----------



## Hordak (15. Januar 2020)

Danke euch, ich probiere das mit dem Beläge zurück drücken und Entlüftungsschraube öffnen heute abend mal aus.

Der gelbe Klotz passt zwar rein, aber mir ist da bei genauerem Überlegen ein Fehler meinerseits eingefallen der die Ursache sein könnte: Ich hatte am Abend zuvor den Trichter auf den falschen Bremshebel geschraubt und gleichzeitig den gelben Klotz vergessen (ich sollte sowas nicht mehr nach 22 Uhr machen). Als ich dann von unten mit der Spritze Öl rein gedrückt habe ging natürlich nur ein wenig Öl rein, welches dann aber die Kolben rausgedrückt hat. Ich habe dann zwar die Kolben mit Kunststoff Reifenhebern zurück gedrückt, aber vielleicht nicht weit genug.

Andere Überlegung: Kann ich hierbei Öl in die Luft-Seite des Ausgleichsbehälters gedrückt haben? Wenn der Hebel nicht gezogen ist müsste der Überstromkanal zum Ausgleichsbehälter ja geöffnet sein. Oder habe ich jetzt nen Knoten im Kopf?

PS: Dass sich die Bremsen aufgrund der Leitungslänge vorne und hinten unterschiedlich anfühlen ist mir bei meinen zwei Paar XT auch schon aufgefallen. Hat mich überrascht dass man das so direkt merkt


----------



## Remstalhunter (15. Januar 2020)

Wenn eine Überfüllung möglich ist, muss das Öl logischer Weise wieder raus. Denn Fall selber hatte ich aber noch nicht. Im Zweifel nach dem Ablassen den Befüll- und Entlüftungsvorgang wiederholen. Ist ja nur ne Sache von wenigen Minuten. Und das Ergebnis hast du ja dann sofort. Berichte mal, wie es ausging.


----------



## Hordak (16. Januar 2020)

Hat geklappt, Bremse funktioniert.

Ich habe den Entlüftungsnippel geöffnet und (bei demontierten Belägen) die Kolben zurück gedrückt. Dabei kam ein Schuss Öl raus, danach war der Leerweg aber schier unendlich, also bis zum Lenker... Habe dann noch einmal regulär entlüftet, dann hat alles gepasst.

Nun ist das Bike auch fast fertig und ich dachte gestern dass ich das am Abend noch schaffe, habe dann aber ewig mit der Leitung zur Rückleuchten gekämpft. Ich möchte die ja durch meinen schwarzen Aquariumschlauch verlegen, aber ich habe das dünne, flexible Kabel nicht durch bekommen. Habe versucht das Leitungsende erst mit einem anderen, starreren Kabel zu angeln, ging nicht (beide zusammen sind zu dick), dann mit einem Schaltzug (Klebeband hält nicht). Dann habe ich es mit durchschieben versucht, erst mit Bremsenreiniger, dann mit Ballistol als Flutschi. Ging fast ganz durch, aber eben nur fast. 

Abgesehen davon fehlt dann nur noch die Cockpit Einstellung und das Anpassen und Montieren der hinteren Schutzblech-Aufnahme. Und natürlich die Probefahrt!


----------



## Remstalhunter (16. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Hat geklappt, Bremse funktioniert.
> 
> Ich habe den Entlüftungsnippel geöffnet und (bei demontierten Belägen) die Kolben zurück gedrückt. Dabei kam ein Schuss Öl raus, danach war der Leerweg aber schier unendlich, also bis zum Lenker... Habe dann noch einmal regulär entlüftet, dann hat alles gepasst.
> 
> ...


Ging bei mir auch nicht ganz durch und habe den Schutzschlauch unterbrochen und wieder angestückelt.


----------



## micma (19. Januar 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Jetzt noch was anderes ... ?
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die bei Surly fuer die Gabel: 10x100 angeben. Das sollte normal 9x100 heissen.
> Ich habe mal nachgefragt, ob das ein Fehler sei.
> ...


Leider gibt es auch 10mm Vorderradnaben, Was zur Folge hat, das ich schon einige Leute mit der Feile an der Gabel gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (19. Januar 2020)

micma schrieb:


> Leider gibt es auch 10mm Vorderradnaben, Was zur Folge hat, das ich schon einige Leute mit der Feile an der Gabel gesehen habe.


Jetzt bin ich neugierig. Erzaehl mal, welche das sein sollen.
Ich hab alles moegliche recherchiert und keine gefunden. In der Wikipedia Tabelle ist alles groesser als 9mm auch nur hinten _(oder Steckachse)_.

Dass man an der Gabel rumfeilt ist nicht weiter erstaunlich und hat mitnichten zu bedeuten, dass die Leute eine 10er Achse einbauen wollen.
Entweder gehts darum, eine 'heutige' 9er Achse in eine Uraltgabel einzubauen, die nur fuer 5/16" passt, oder (und das betrifft 100% meiner Gabeln ? ) darum, diese laufradswechselerschwerenden 'Anwaltsnasen' zu entfernen.

Ich hab eher den Verdacht, Du hast einer _durchaus realen_ Beobachtung die falsche Ursache zugeordnet.
Sollte es dennoch anders sein, dann lass es uns wissen. 
Im Gegensatz zu anderen beharre ich ja nicht darauf Recht zu haben sondern moechte jederzeit gerne dazulernen ?









						Fahrradnabe – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## nightwolf (19. Januar 2020)

Hier erzaehlen sie von bestimten Shimano-Naben, die 10er Achsen haben, allerdings mit auf 9mm abgefraesten Enden.
Das begruendet also immer noch keine Auslegung der Gabel auf 10mm. Speziell nicht mit der Begruendung 'Schraubachse', denn das waeren ja dann sowieso Schnellspannernaben gewesen.



			https://www.bikeforums.net/bicycle-mechanics/908505-10mm-axle-front-hub.html


----------



## micma (19. Januar 2020)

Point Singeldpeed, glaub ich, da wurde aus Kostengründen vorne und hinten die gleiche Achse verbaut.


----------



## nightwolf (19. Januar 2020)

? Der Google-Apparat bestaetigt auch diese Vermutung *nicht* ?

https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11969
https://www.bikehit.de/de/naben/8058-point-singlespeed-nabensatz-mk-fr-loch-cp.html








						Single Speed Fixie Wheelset 28 Inch - white
					

28 inch wheelset for singlespeed bikes or fixed bikes.    The hubs are painted and run extremely clean and smooth by using industrial bearings.    The rims have a half-height, sporty profile, are also painted and suitable for twisting...




					www.bike-mailorder.com
				




Naja wie gesagt es gibt eine ganz einfache Erklaerung fuer Deine Beobachtung: Uraltgabel vs heutiges VR.


----------



## micma (19. Januar 2020)

Egal - find die Surlys schön, das Bridge Club in grün sieht super aus!


----------



## Remstalhunter (20. Januar 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Ging bei mir auch nicht ganz durch und habe den Schutzschlauch unterbrochen und wieder angestückelt.





Die letzten 6cm ging es wohl nicht mehr durch. Wie gesagt, angestückelt. Ist ja nur ein Fahrrad  ?.
An meinem alten Trekkingrad hatte ich mir die Mühe nicht gemacht und das Kabel einfach um den Rahmen gewickelt. Funktioniert auch, so wie man es halt früher gemacht hat, ist nur nicht so schick.
Wie schauts aus, schon eine Runde gedreht mit dem neuen Gefährt?


----------



## Hordak (20. Januar 2020)

Jawoll, heute zum ersten Mal zur Arbeit gefahren mit dem neuen Gefährt  

Der erste Eindruck ist echt positiv, ich sitze nicht so gestreckt auf dem Rad und es fühlt sich schneller an als das alte Trekkingrad. Ich muss noch die Ergonimoie optimieren und die richtigen Reifendrücke finden, aber das Radl macht echt Spaß 

Das mit dem Schlauch für das Rückleuchten-Kabel hat bei mir doch noch geklappt! Ich habe das eine Schlauchende in den Schraubstock gespannt (das Prismenstück hat genau gepasst und hat den Schlauch zwar fest gehalten, aber nicht zugequetscht), den Schlauch mit einer Hand gerade gezogen und dann mit einem Schwung Ballistol mit schieben und ziehen das Kabel durchgeschubst. War in Summe ca eine Stunde Arbeit... Nachdem das Kabel durch war war ich so begeistert dass ich sofort mit dem Verlegen angefangen habe ohne vorher mit Bremsenreiniger das Ballistol raus zu spülen. Hoffe das bekommt dem Kabel und dem Schlauch auf Dauer.

Jetzt muss ich eigentlich nur noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen (knibbeln geht nicht, da muss der Fön ran), und dann mache ich auch mal anständige Fotos fürs Forum


----------



## Remstalhunter (20. Januar 2020)

Kannst ja auch mal gerne deine Eindrücke von den Reifen wiedergeben, wenn du durch unterschiedliches Terrain unterwegs warst. Wäre ne Alternative zum Almotion mit etwas mehr Grip.


----------



## Josi1970 (21. Januar 2020)

Hi,
ich hoffe ich darf mich hier mit ranhaengen. habe das gleiche Bike aufgebaut. siehe meine beiden Varianten.
Der Hebie 661 Fix40 passt übrigens als Ständer perfekt mit 2 grossen Unterlegscheiben, falls Du nen Seitenständer willst.
geiles Bike
Grüsse Josi


----------



## Remstalhunter (21. Januar 2020)

Josi1970 schrieb:


> Der Hebie 661 Fix40 passt übrigens als Ständer perfekt mit 2 grossen Unterlegscheiben, falls Du nen Seitenständer willst.


Ich befürchte, dass es dir auf kurz oder lang die dünnen Unterlagscheiben verbiegen wird und die Schrauben sich immer wieder lösen werden. Vor allem, wenn du mal Last auf dem Gepäckträger hast und das Rad abstellst. Meistens wippt es dann noch ein bisschen, bis es steht. Die Lsg mit dem Flacheisen weiter oben im Fred ist solide und gibt auch nochmal Klemmlänge für die Schrauben.
Ansonsten schönes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josi1970 (21. Januar 2020)

Hi Remstalhunter,
danke für Deinen Hinweis. Wenn das tatsächlich nicht hält, werde ich wohl auch die Lösung mit dem Flacheisen/-alu machen. Aber nachdem sich der Ständer ja unten schön am Rahmen abstützt, dachte ich könnte das reichen. Schauen wir mal....
Danke und Grüße Josi


----------



## Remstalhunter (21. Januar 2020)

Josi1970 schrieb:


> Hi Remstalhunter,
> danke für Deinen Hinweis. Wenn das tatsächlich nicht hält, werde ich wohl auch die Lösung mit dem Flacheisen/-alu machen. Aber nachdem sich der Ständer ja unten schön am Rahmen abstützt, dachte ich könnte das reichen. Schauen wir mal....
> Danke und Grüße Josi


Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## mindcrime (22. Januar 2020)

Es werden immer mehr Bridge Clubs hier. Es wird langsam Zeit für einen Bridge Club Club oder mindestens eine eigene Galerie hier im Forum. 

Schöne Bikes auf jeden Fall @Hordak & @Josi1970.

@Hordak Hast du jetzt schone eine finale Lösung für den Ständer? Und wo bleiben die Bilder? ;-) Ich habe gesehen das du die SQ-Lab Innerbarends nutzt. Sind die empfehlenswert?

Ich habe mir mal die Umrüsttabellen von DT Swiss angeschaut (Danke noch für die Links). Wie es scheint kann ich nur meine Vorderrad-Nabe für Thru Bolt umrüsten. Für die Boost HR Nabe gibt es scheinbar kein Umrüstkit. Schade.


----------



## nightwolf (22. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> (...) Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen (...)


Fuer Kleberreste *das* Mittel der Wahl





						Teerentferner
					






					www.sonax.de


----------



## Hordak (22. Januar 2020)

Ja, so ein Club-Club wäre wohl eine gute Idee   

In Sachen Ständer habe ich jetzt erst einmal den Hebie 618 AX montiert. Der sitzt direkt auf der HR Achse und stützt sich mit einer Verdreh-Sicherung an der Gepäckträger Öse ab:





Der Nachteil ist aber dass der Hunde-Anhänger nicht dran passt. Da wir den aber eh selten nutzen (unser Hund hasst das Teil), wird das erst für den nächsten Sommerurlaub ein Thema. Dann gibt es vielleicht doch die oben vorgestellte Lösung.

Den Aufkleber von der HR Nabe konnte ich einfach abknibbeln, die Aufkleber auf den Felgen waren etwas schwieriger. Das ging gestern Abend aber ganz gut und rückstandsfrei mit Hilfe des Föns.

Fotos versuche ich heute Abend nachzureichen, ich hoffe dass ich heute mal wieder bei Tageslicht zuhause ankomme und welche machen kann


----------



## Hordak (22. Januar 2020)

Achso, Rückmeldung zu den Inner-Barends vergessen:

Ich hatte mir die eigentlich fürs MTB gekauft und fand sie dort fürchterlich. Ich hatte mir davon eine weiter nach vorne geneigte Sitzposition erhofft die bergauf sehr angenehm wäre. Stattdessen ist die Sitzposition fast identisch, und durch die schmalere effektive Lenkerbreite wurde stattdessen das Lenkverhalten nervöser. Auf unebenen Anstiegen kosten die Dinger also regelrecht Kraft, da man mehr am Lenker korrigieren muss.

Am Trekkingrad habe ich die Dinger dann aber lieben gelernt. Die Sitzposition ist immer noch rückenschonend, und auf längeren Geradeaus-Strrcken sind die sehr bequem.

Sie passen nur nicht zu jedem Bremshebel optimal. Bei den HS33 hat das super gepasst, bei den älteren Shimano Hebeln ist der zylindrische Ausgleichsbehälter im Weg und man kann mit den Fingern nicht komplett um greifen (und ich habe kleine, dünne Finger...). Bei den neuen Shimano Hebeln, welche sich auch noch direkt neben den Lenkergriffen abstützen, passen sie gar nicht erst an die angedachte Position. Da musste ich auch basteln und habe da mo.entan eine wenig zufriedenstellende Übergangslösung. Mehr dazu hoffentlich mit den Fotos...


----------



## Hordak (22. Januar 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Fuer Kleberreste *das* Mittel der Wahl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe ich in diesem Fall zwar nicht gebraucht, aber mir fallen da so ein zwei andere Anwendungsfälle an meinen Bikes ein  Das Zeug verträgt sich auch mit Klarlack auf einem Rahmen?


----------



## Hordak (22. Januar 2020)

@Josi1970 : Hast du zwei verschiedene Laufradsätze je nach Einsatzgebiet? Und: Schicker Sattel auf dem zweiten Bild


----------



## nightwolf (22. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> (...) Hunde-Anhänger nicht dran passt. Da wir den aber eh selten nutzen (unser Hund hasst das Teil), (...)


Ja dann soll er halt selber laufen, schadet ihm nix ? 
Dann sieht er wenigstens nicht irgendwann aus wie unser Firmenhund ? Der rollt inzwischen auch ohne Anhaenger ?


Hordak schrieb:


> (...) Das Zeug verträgt sich auch mit Klarlack auf einem Rahmen?


Wenn Du sicher sein willst, dann probier es an einer unauffaelligen Stelle aus. 
Ich hab das bisher z. B. fuer die auch von Dir erwaehnten Felgenaufkleber benutzt und da ist mir nichts Nachteiliges aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hordak (22. Januar 2020)

Da war für heute Nachmittag strahlender Sonnenschein angekündigt, stattdessen versank alles im Nebel  Fotos habe ich trotzdem gemacht:








Umgeformte Schutzblech-Aufnahme:





Ich habe versucht den Schlauch mit dem Rückleuchten-Kabel so zu verlegen dass er weder mit den Clipsen der Seitentaschen, noch mit dem Spanngummi in Berührung kommt mit dem ich zB mein Ortlieb Rack Pack festzurre:









Hier die Cockpit-Baustelle: Eigentlich gehören die Barends zwischen Lenkergriff und Bremshebel. Wegen der Abstützung des Bremshebel passt das nicht. Wenn ich die Bremshebel weiter nach innen schiebe sind die Schalthebel vollends außer Reichweite. Also sitzen die Barends jetzt erst einmal ganz innen. Die Griffposition an sich ist ganz gut, aber mein Handballen ruht so auf dem kantigen Schellen-Gedönse. Habe mir da jetzt mit je einem Stück Rohrisolierung beholfen, mit Isolierband umwickelt damit es nicht abfällt. Irgendwie nicht so zufriedenstellend. Hat jemand eine bessere Idee?


----------



## randinneur (22. Januar 2020)

Schön geworden. Sieht stimmig aus. Die Schutzbleche sehen nur nicht so wirklich wirksam aus. Vor allem vorne wär mir das viel zu kurz.


----------



## Remstalhunter (23. Januar 2020)

Ist sehr schick geworden, gefällt mir! Zu deinem Hörnchen-Thema, wenn es denn welche sein müssen: Da habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit den Ergon GP 4-L gemacht, welche Barends beinhalten. Klar sind die Barends dann außen und nicht innen am Griff. Wenn dir der Lenker zu breit ist, kannst ihn dann al gusto kürzen. 
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rad und stets unfallfrei unterwegs!
PS: Feedback zu den Reifen wäre irgendwann noch klasse!


----------



## Remstalhunter (23. Januar 2020)

Ach ja, habe ich wohl überlesen. Welche Reifen/Felgenkombi ist es jetzt geworden? Maulweite, etc.


----------



## Josi1970 (23. Januar 2020)

Hi Hordak ,
Schönes Bike geworden 
Mich würde auch Deine Reifenwahl interessieren (Grösse )?

Ich habe 2 Laufradsätze, einmal 28x1,75 mit den Conti Tour Ride fürs Winterpendeln und dann den 27,5x2,6 mit Smart Sams für den Sommer. Im Winter kommen jetzt noch Blümels Schutzbleche ran und im Sommer mach ich es wie Du mit Steckblechen bei Bedarf.
Viele Grüße Josi


----------



## dzoro (23. Januar 2020)

Hallo Hordak,

das Rad gefällt mir sehr gut! Ich überlege gerade ein Diving Board Blue - Bridge Club von der Stange zu kaufen. Mich würde interessieren wie Du bei Dir die Größe M einschätzt, jetzt wo Du gefahren bist? Ich selbst bin 176cm (wie Du) bei 80er Schrittlänge.

Hast Du Dein neues Bike mal gewogen?

Gruß dzoro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (23. Januar 2020)

Vor ein paar Jahren habe bei einem Ausflug das erste mal Barends in dieser ungewöhnlichen Position gesehen. Vielleicht als Anregung dienlich:


----------



## Hordak (23. Januar 2020)

Boah, das sieht aber schräg aus mit den Hörnchen  Ich denke da probiere ich lieber erst noch mit meinen Stummel-Hörnchen rum 
Generell hätte ich schon gerne eine weitere Griffposition. Oder zwei. Ich habe auch schon über so einen "Multi-Lenker" á la Surly Moloko Bar, Jones Bar oder Velo Orange Crazy Bar nachgedacht, aber irgendwie hat mich noch nichts davon wirklich überzeugt. 

@Remstalhunter : Diese Ergon-Griffe habe ich sogar auch noch in der Wühlkiste  Ich bin am Trekkingrad gar nicht mit denen klargekommen, ich glaube das lag an der relativ "fixen" Griffposition durch die starke Kontur der Griffe. Da kann man ja nicht mal eben die Hand ein wenig drehen oder anders platzieren. Aber vielleicht sollte ich die am Surly einfach mal wieder ausprobieren. Kostet ja nix, außer ein paar Minuten Zeit und eine Probefahrt.
Ein ausführlicheres Feedback zu den Reifen gebe ich gerne sobald ich mehr Erfahrungen habe. Bisher kann ich nur sagen dass sie auf Asphalt "ganz gut" rollen. "Ganz gut" weil ich zwar das Gefühl habe dass sie gut rollen, gleichzeitig sind sie aber relativ laut. Kein Bollern wie bei MTB Reifen, aber so ein turbinenähnliches Surren. Finde ich als alter Turbinen-Ingenieur jetzt nicht grundsätzlich doof oder nervig, aber irgendwie muss ja auch dieses Surren mit erhöhten Rollwiderständen einhergehen 

@Josi1970 : Ich habe jetzt den Schwalbe G-One Bite in 27.5 x 2.1" auf Stan's Arch MK3 Felgen. Die haben eine Maulweite von 26 mm und da passen laut @nightwolf  s Liste weiter oben Reifen ab ca. 42 mm Breite drauf, der Hersteller spricht von "optimiert für 2.2" bis 2.5" ". Somit decke ich eigentlich genau den Bereich an Reifenbreiten ab den ich gerne im Laufe der Zeit ausprobieren würde, zudem sind die Felgen mit 425 Gramm relativ leicht und gleichzeitig stabil. Und wie erhofft passen die mit ihrem schlichten, niedrigen Profil optisch echt gut zu dem Rahmen. Finde ich.

Die Schutzbleche finde ich bisher nicht verkehrt, auch wenn es noch nicht wirklich geregnet hat diese Woche. Das vordere klappert etwas sobald es schnell und uneben wird, aber es klappert zumindest leiser als das Schutzblech am Trekkingrad 

@dzoro : Da haben wir ja fast die gleichen Maße! Ich finde die Rahmenlänge glaube ich genau richtig, aber als Tourenrahmen dürfte er vielleicht etwas höher sein um mehr Platz im Rahmendreieck zu haben. Das Faltschloss auf den Bildern passt zB nicht an den Flaschenhalter am Sitzrohr, dann bekomme ich es nicht aus der Halterung weil das Oberrohr im Weg ist. Mal schauen wie es mit Trinkflaschen klappt.
Die Länge passt wie gesagt, die Sitzposition ist glaube ich ganz langstreckentauglich (zumindest nicht so gestreckt wie auf meinem alten Trekkingrad) und die Sattelüberhöhung scheint auch zu passen. Ich habe jetzt 40 mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau (und 10 da drüber, für den Fall der Fälle), der Vorbau ist 70 mm lang, und der MTB Lenker hat 15 mm Rise, ist auf 720 mm gekürzt und hat für einen MTB Lenker relativ viel Backsweep.
Gewogen habe ich das Rad auch. Es wiegt fahrfertig incl. Pedale, mit den großen Schutzblechen, aber ohne Schloss knapp unter 14 kg.


----------



## friederjohannes (23. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Das Faltschloss auf den Bildern passt zB nicht an den Flaschenhalter am Sitzrohr, dann bekomme ich es nicht aus der Halterung weil das Oberrohr im Weg ist. Mal schauen wie es mit Trinkflaschen klappt.



Wenn du mit Trinkflaschen Probleme bekommst, nimm einfach einen Halter mit seitlicher Bedienung, ich habe seit einer Weile die Syncros Tailor cage 3.0 im Einsatz und kann die nur empfehlen, auch in ruppigen Passagen nie eine Flasche verloren und die Bedienung ist easy. Da ich eh immer mit rechts nach der Flasche greife ist die Einseitigkeit (gibt's in beide Richtungen) gar keine Einschränkung.


----------



## dzoro (24. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Boah, das sieht aber schräg aus mit den Hörnchen  Ich denke da probiere ich lieber erst noch mit meinen Stummel-Hörnchen rum
> Generell hätte ich schon gerne eine weitere Griffposition. Oder zwei. Ich habe auch schon über so einen "Multi-Lenker" á la Surly Moloko Bar, Jones Bar oder Velo Orange Crazy Bar nachgedacht, aber irgendwie hat mich noch nichts davon wirklich überzeugt.
> 
> @Remstalhunter : Diese Ergon-Griffe habe ich sogar auch noch in der Wühlkiste  Ich bin am Trekkingrad gar nicht mit denen klargekommen, ich glaube das lag an der relativ "fixen" Griffposition durch die starke Kontur der Griffe. Da kann man ja nicht mal eben die Hand ein wenig drehen oder anders platzieren. Aber vielleicht sollte ich die am Surly einfach mal wieder ausprobieren. Kostet ja nix, außer ein paar Minuten Zeit und eine Probefahrt.
> ...


Danke für das Feedback! Die vielen Spacer und der Lenker-Rise mit dem doch relativ kurzen Vorbau lassen mich ins Grübeln kommen ob nicht S doch besser ist bzw. ob die Geometrie vielleicht doch nicht so ideal ist für mich. Josi scheint ja noch mehr Spacer verbaut zu haben. Ich komme vom Rennrad, Crosser und da bin ich so Spacertürme nicht gewohnt. Soll mein erstes alltagstaugliches Rad werden für  Mehrtagestouren mit Gepäck und Max. 100 km/Tag aber auch mal ne Fahrt zum Einkaufen etc.Leider kann man scheinbar bei keinem deutschen Händler das Teil testen (hab rumtelefoniert aber alle können nur im Kundenauftrag bestellen). Unter 14 kg ist aber schon echt sehr gut! Das wiegt ja das Bike von der Stange schon fast nackt (ohne Träger, Schutzbleche, ...).


----------



## Kunstrasen (24. Januar 2020)

Bzgl. Lenker mit zusätzlichen Griffpositionen. Evtl. ist der Koga Denham Bar ja eine Option:









						KOGA Satori Denham Handlebar   £75.00
					

Buy KOGA Satori Denham Handlebar  for £75.00 at Cyclesense




					www.cyclesense.co.uk


----------



## Remstalhunter (24. Januar 2020)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Trinkflaschen Probleme bekommst, nimm einfach einen Halter mit seitlicher Bedienung, ich habe seit einer Weile die Syncros Tailor cage 3.0 im Einsatz und kann die nur empfehlen, auch in ruppigen Passagen nie eine Flasche verloren und die Bedienung ist easy. Da ich eh immer mit rechts nach der Flasche greife ist die Einseitigkeit (gibt's in beide Richtungen) gar keine Einschränkung.


Ich habe am MTB einen einfachen, seitlichen von Cube. Der ist auch prima. Allerdings fallen da 1L Trinkflaschen raus. 0,7 L werden sicher gehalten. Kann der Syncros auch die 1L Flaschen?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/elite-maxicorsa-trinkflasche-950ml-414827


----------



## friederjohannes (24. Januar 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Ich habe am MTB einen einfachen, seitlichen von Cube. Der ist auch prima. Allerdings fallen da 1L Trinkflaschen raus. 0,7 L werden sicher gehalten. Kann der Syncros auch die 1L Flaschen?
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/elite-maxicorsa-trinkflasche-950ml-414827



Habe noch nichts >700 ml drin herumgefahren, weil das mit der Rahmentasche kollidieren würde. Kann ich also leider nicht sagen. Sind aber ja auch nicht so teuer, kann man einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Hordak (24. Januar 2020)

dzoro schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback! Die vielen Spacer und der Lenker-Rise mit dem doch relativ kurzen Vorbau lassen mich ins Grübeln kommen ob nicht S doch besser ist bzw. ob die Geometrie vielleicht doch nicht so ideal ist für mich. Josi scheint ja noch mehr Spacer verbaut zu haben. Ich komme vom Rennrad, Crosser und da bin ich so Spacertürme nicht gewohnt. Soll mein erstes alltagstaugliches Rad werden für  Mehrtagestouren mit Gepäck und Max. 100 km/Tag aber auch mal ne Fahrt zum Einkaufen etc.Leider kann man scheinbar bei keinem deutschen Händler das Teil testen (hab rumtelefoniert aber alle können nur im Kundenauftrag bestellen). Unter 14 kg ist aber schon echt sehr gut! Das wiegt ja das Bike von der Stange schon fast nackt (ohne Träger, Schutzbleche, ...).



Ja, die Geometrie ist schon etwas speziell mit den Spacern. @nightwolf hatte das weiter oben mal erklärt: Du kannst dir mit Surly Rahmen entweder eine sportliche Sitzposition bauen indem du die Spacer reduziert oder ganz weglässt, oder du baust mit einem kleinen Spacertürmchen eine komfortorienterte Sitzposition. Ich habe mich jetzt erst einmal für letzteres entschieden und schaue mal wie weit ich runter gehen kann bevor es auf langen Strecken unbequem wird. Für dich passt evt ersteres besser, wenn du eine sportliche Sitzposition eh schon gewohnt bist.

Das Komplettrad kommt ja mit einem 90 mm Vorbau und einem weiter gebogenen Lenker, also könnte die finale Sitzposition wieder ähnlich sein.

Wegen Probefahrt: Wo wohnst du denn? Wenn es dir bis ins Ruhrgebiet nicht zu weit ist dann komm' vorbei!


----------



## Hordak (24. Januar 2020)

Bzgl Flaschenhalter: Ich habe zwei Flaschenhalter von Elite die optisch (schwarz, Alu, Rohrform) ganz gut passen, einer davon ist mit seitlicher Entnahme. Der ist momentan an meinem Last Clay weil der Hauptrahmen so klein ist, allerdings hält der Flaschenhalter bei wilder Fahrweise nicht so gut. Fürs Surly sollte das aber reichen   

Dann muss ich mir nur was neues für das Last einfallen lassen. Ich hatte noch einen Specialized Halter mit seitlicher Entnahme ausprobiert, der passt aber nicht weil die Flasche dann zu weit oben sitzt und das Mundstück am Oberrohr klemmt. Das gleiche bei Fidlock.


----------



## friederjohannes (24. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mir nur was neues für das Last einfallen lassen. Ich hatte noch einen Specialized Halter mit seitlicher Entnahme ausprobiert, der passt aber nicht weil die Flasche dann zu weit oben sitzt und das Mundstück am Oberrohr klemmt. Das gleiche bei Fidlock.



Wenn es dich interessiert, kann ich die Tage mal messen, wie weit unterhalb des Gewindes der Flaschenboden beim Syncros sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hordak (24. Januar 2020)

Das wäre super


----------



## nightwolf (24. Januar 2020)

dzoro schrieb:


> (...) Ich komme vom Rennrad, Crosser und da bin ich so Spacertürme nicht gewohnt.  (...)


Wenn das so ist, dann wirst Du entweder bei einem Surly Rad auch keinen allzu grossen Spacerturm draufsatteln *oder* aber Du hast fuer dieses Rad eine voellig andere Sitzposition eingeplant.

Die Vorbauten sind bei heutigen MTB und aehnlichen Bikes immer so kurz (weil deren Oberrohre so lang sind).
In meinem Album 'Alltags-MTBs' findest Du sowohl ein 90er Jahre Bike (das Blaue) als auch ein moderneres (On One Inbred).
Der Unterschied in der Vorbaulaenge ist augenfaellig - beide sind aber auf den gleichen Fahrer abgestimmt. _Also auf mich halt _? 

Und BTW auch beide ohne Spacertuerme 
?


----------



## dzoro (24. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Ja, die Geometrie ist schon etwas speziell mit den Spacern. @nightwolf hatte das weiter oben mal erklärt: Du kannst dir mit Surly Rahmen entweder eine sportliche Sitzposition bauen indem du die Spacer reduziert oder ganz weglässt, oder du baust mit einem kleinen Spacertürmchen eine komfortorienterte Sitzposition. Ich habe mich jetzt erst einmal für letzteres entschieden und schaue mal wie weit ich runter gehen kann bevor es auf langen Strecken unbequem wird. Für dich passt evt ersteres besser, wenn du eine sportliche Sitzposition eh schon gewohnt bist.
> 
> Das Komplettrad kommt ja mit einem 90 mm Vorbau und einem weiter gebogenen Lenker, also könnte die finale Sitzposition wieder ähnlich sein.
> 
> Wegen Probefahrt: Wo wohnst du denn? Wenn es dir bis ins Ruhrgebiet nicht zu weit ist dann komm' vorbei!


Danke für das Angebot, ist nett von Dir! Ich komme aber gerade vom Händler. Nach kurzer Vermessung meinerseits und Studie des GEO Charts wurde mir auch hier ein M bescheinigt. Hab jetzt das Blaue bestellt und hole es im März ab. Wird schon passen. Wenn nicht, wird’s passend gemacht ?  Bis es soweit ist, bin ich gespannt, was der Thread noch so alles in Richtung Schutzbleche, Front-Rack (für hinten habe ich ggf. noch einen Tubus Fly), Fronttasche und Flaschenhalter an Erhellung bringt.


----------



## dzoro (24. Januar 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, dann wirst Du entweder bei einem Surly Rad auch keinen allzu grossen Spacerturm draufsatteln *oder* aber Du hast fuer dieses Rad eine voellig andere Sitzposition eingeplant.
> 
> Die Vorbauten sind bei heutigen MTB und aehnlichen Bikes immer so kurz (weil deren Oberrohre so lang sind).
> In meinem Album 'Alltags-MTBs' findest Du sowohl ein 90er Jahre Bike (das Blaue) als auch ein moderneres (On One Inbred).
> ...


Das Blaue ist sehr ? so stelle ich mir mein Surly BC final vor


----------



## MrGrey (24. Januar 2020)

dzoro schrieb:


> Bis es soweit ist, bin ich gespannt, was der Thread noch so alles in Richtung Schutzbleche, Front-Rack (für hinten habe ich ggf. noch einen Tubus Fly), Fronttasche und Flaschenhalter an Erhellung bringt.



Kommt bald. ;-) Ich hab meinen Rahmen heute abholen können - ungefähr 3 Wochen früher als geplant. Jetzt muss ich erstmal schnell Teile organisieren. Das mutiert dann hier wohl scheinbar zum Sammelthread ?


----------



## dzoro (24. Januar 2020)

MrGrey schrieb:


> Kommt bald. ;-) Ich hab meinen Rahmen heute abholen können - ungefähr 3 Wochen früher als geplant. Jetzt muss ich erstmal schnell Teile organisieren. Das mutiert dann hier wohl scheinbar zum Sammelthread ?


Bin gespannt. Sammelthread ist ja nicht verkehrt.


----------



## nightwolf (24. Januar 2020)

dzoro schrieb:


> Das Blaue ist sehr ? so stelle ich mir mein Surly BC final vor


? 
Soll aussehen wie ein 1993er Radsport Bornmann Kassel Hausmarke CicliB (neu pulverbeschichtet RAL 5022)

Sozusagen es war alles schon mal da ?


----------



## dzoro (24. Januar 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ?
> Soll aussehen wie ein 1993er Radsport Bornmann Kassel Hausmarke CicliB (neu pulverbeschichtet RAL 5022)
> 
> Sozusagen es war alles schon mal da ?


Jepp - nur in Diving Board Blue ?


----------



## Josi1970 (25. Januar 2020)

Hi zum Spacerturm:
Ich habe das Bike auch gerade aufgebaut und die endgültige  Sitzposition  noch nicht.
Die Gabel ist noch ungekürzt, voraussichtlich  kann ich noch ein wenig runter.
Aber aufgrund meiner Größe  von 1,94 hab ich eigentlich an jedem Rad mindestens 4 cm Spacer.
Grüße Josi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (25. Januar 2020)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Wenn es dich interessiert, kann ich die Tage mal messen, wie weit unterhalb des Gewindes der Flaschenboden beim Syncros sitzt.





Hordak schrieb:


> Das wäre super



So, von Position Flaschenboden bis Mitte Gewinde ist in der Extremposition gut 26 mm. Wäre für den geneigten Bastler aber auch noch Platz, neue Löcher reinzubohren, damit könnte man nochmal vielleicht 10 mm tiefer kommen.


----------



## Hordak (26. Januar 2020)

Danke fürs nach messen, aber das wird dann leider auch zu knapp. Bei meinem Elite mit seitlichem Eingriff sind es 38 mm.


----------



## Rommos (27. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> ... Nachdem das Kabel durch war war ich so begeistert dass ich sofort mit dem Verlegen angefangen habe ohne vorher mit Bremsenreiniger das Ballistol raus zu spülen. Hoffe das bekommt dem Kabel und dem Schlauch auf Dauer.



Ich denke eher, dass der Bremsenreiniger schlechter für Kabel/Isolierung und Schlauch ist als das Ballistol...


----------



## BigJohn (27. Januar 2020)

Bremsenreiniger greift nach eigenen Angaben keine Dichtungen oder Gummis an


----------



## Hordak (30. Januar 2020)

Soo, ich melde mich auch mal wieder nachdem meine gesamte Familie seit ca einer Woche mit einer fiesen Erkältung kämpft. Ist das lästig, was die kleinen so alles aus dem Kindergarten mitbringen...

Ich glaube ich habe mein Flaschenhalter-Problem gelöst. Ich habe mir zu meiner großen (710 ml) Camelbak Podium Flasche noch eine zweite große und eine kleine (620 ml, zwei cm niedriger) besorgt.
So kann ich, wenn ich meine zwei Elite Halter montiert habe, die zwei großen Flaschen fahren. Allerdings passt die große nicht rein wenn ich auf großer Tour noch meine Rahmentasche montiert habe. Da kommt dann die kleine Flasche ins Spiel  










Am Last habe ich jetzt den oben erwähnten Specialized-Halter. Der hält deutlich besser als der Elite, und die kleine 620 ml Flasche passt gut rein mit etwas Luft zum Oberrohr. Da ich Flaschen am Last eh nur bei kurzen Feierabend-Runden nutze (morgens Rad ins Auto werfen, nach Feierabend zur Halde, Getränke-Nachschub im Auto) stören mich die 90 ml weniger auch nicht.


----------



## nightwolf (31. Januar 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> (...) Ist das lästig, was die *kleinen *so alles aus dem Kindergarten mitbringen... (...)


Hab ich hinter mir. Was meine *Grossen *so machen, steht in der Kreditkartenabrechnung.

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogward (21. Februar 2020)

Moin,
Ich möchte auch gerne Mitglied im Bridge Club werden und habe  eine Frage zur Größe.
Mit meiner 
189cm Spannweite
189cm Größe
93.5cm Schrittlänge
64cm Armlänge 
stehe ich meiner Meinung, und dem tollen Surly Größenbild, nach zwischen L und XL.
Das Rad soll die täglichen 20km asphaltierten Radweg zur Arbeit bewältigen, am Wochende gerne mal mit Zelt auf Forstautobahnen unterwegs sein und die Kinder im Kindersitz transportieren. Im Urlaub gerne mit Plusbereifung mal nach Pod Smrkem. Die Rekordzeit bei der Tour Divide muss ich nicht mehr toppen ?
Da ich leider keine Chance auf eine Probefahrt habe, hoffe ich auf geballtes Surly Schwarmwissen. Danke


----------



## ahouba (23. Februar 2020)

Wenn die Grösse zwischen zwei Rahmengrössen liegt, würde ich tendenziell immer den kleineren Rahmen wählen.


----------



## Josi1970 (23. Februar 2020)

Hi Vogward,
ich bin 1,94 groß  mit Schrittlänge 94 cm und habe das XL gewählt. Das Bike passt mir sehr gut. Die OR-länge ist ja ohnehin nicht wie heute üblich sehr lang. 
Grüsse Josi


----------



## nightwolf (23. Februar 2020)

ahouba schrieb:


> Wenn die Grösse zwischen zwei Rahmengrössen liegt, würde ich tendenziell immer den kleineren Rahmen wählen.


Genau so sehe ich das auch, und das entspricht auch der ueblichen 'Lehrmeinung'.

Meine _einfache_ Erklaerung ist die, dass Du immer noch die Sattelstuetze weiter rausziehen kannst bzw. einen laengeren Vorbau montieren und / oder mehr Spacer verwenden kannst ... wenn das notwendig ist.

Ich bin jetzt mindestens schon fuenfmal genau zwischen M und L gelandet, hab jedesmal M genommen, und wuerde das auch wieder so machen.


----------



## Vogward (23. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Es ist nun ein schwarzer Rahmen in L geworden. Wenn es für den Threadersteller okay ist, poste ich hier immer mal meinen Fortschritt. Einen schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Remstalhunter (23. Februar 2020)

Vogward schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Es ist nun ein schwarzer Rahmen in L geworden. Wenn es für den Threadersteller okay ist, poste ich hier immer mal meinen Fortschritt. Einen schönen Sonntag noch.


Hi, ich habe mir in 2019 ein Karate Monkey in L aufgebaut. Ich bin 1,84m groß, Schrittlänge 91cm, vergleichsweise kurzer Oberkörper. Ich würde das KM mit dem jetzigen Wissen in XL nehmen. Habe gerade die Geo vom Bridge Club (Stack, Reach und effektive Oberrohrlänge) verglichen. Das Bridge Club ist in XL sogar noch etwas gedrungener als das KM in L. Du hast doch bestimmt schon ein Rad, auf dem du dich wohlfühlst (?). Vielleicht ermittelst du mal die drei Werte und vergleichst sicherheitshalber nochmal bevor du mit dem Aufbau beginnst.
Aufbaudoku hier im Thread wäre Spitze!


----------



## Hordak (23. Februar 2020)

Vogward schrieb:


> Wenn es für den Threadersteller okay ist, poste ich hier immer mal meinen Fortschritt.



Immer her damit


----------



## Vogward (23. Februar 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe mir in 2019 ein Karate Monkey in L aufgebaut. Ich bin 1,84m groß, Schrittlänge 91cm, vergleichsweise kurzer Oberkörper. Ich würde das KM mit dem jetzigen Wissen in XL nehmen. Habe gerade die Geo vom Bridge Club (Stack, Reach und effektive Oberrohrlänge) verglichen. Das Bridge Club ist in XL sogar noch etwas gedrungener als das KM in L. Du hast doch bestimmt schon ein Rad, auf dem du dich wohlfühlst (?). Vielleicht ermittelst du mal die drei Werte und vergleichst sicherheitshalber nochmal bevor du mit dem Aufbau beginnst.
> Aufbaudoku hier im Thread wäre Spitze!



Ja, das habe ich am Wochenende mal gemacht und komme inkl. Vorbau auf ziemlich genau 695mm an den MTBs.
Daher sollte die 615 ETT in der L mit einem 80mm oder auch 90mm Vorbau passen. 
Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich gerne eine hohe Front und aufrecht fahre, anstatt nach vorne gestreckt. 
Lustigerweise bin ich am Samstag mit dem Sohnemann an einem Fahrradladen vorbeigekommen, welche ein Bridge Club (Größe M) im Fenster hingen hatten ? 
Dort wurde mir auch zur L geraten und ich konnte direkt bei ihm bestellen. Daher die schnelle Entscheidung.


----------



## Remstalhunter (25. Februar 2020)

Vogward schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich am Wochenende mal gemacht und komme inkl. Vorbau auf ziemlich genau 695mm an den MTBs.
> Daher sollte die 615 ETT in der L mit einem 80mm oder auch 90mm Vorbau passen.
> Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich gerne eine hohe Front und aufrecht fahre, anstatt nach vorne gestreckt.
> Lustigerweise bin ich am Samstag mit dem Sohnemann an einem Fahrradladen vorbeigekommen, welche ein Bridge Club (Größe M) im Fenster hingen hatten ?
> Dort wurde mir auch zur L geraten und ich konnte direkt bei ihm bestellen. Daher die schnelle Entscheidung.


Prima, dann lass knacken!


----------



## nightwolf (25. Februar 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Prima, dann lass knacken!


Selten war ein N so wertvoll wie heute ... Erinnert mich an ... ein Dorf im Remstal Murrtal ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (25. Februar 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Selten war ein N so wertvoll wie heute ... Erinnert mich an ... ein Dorf im Remstal ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 985867


Meine kleine Tochter sagt zu mir immer, wenn ich sie ärgere: Papa, du bist nicht mehr mein Freund.....?
Eine Frage: Ist das ein Rätsel wegen dem wertvollen N oder meintest du L?

Irgendwann treffe ich dich am Berg, und dann wird das ausgefochten...


----------



## Remstalhunter (25. Februar 2020)

Aarrrgh, konnte das Rätsel während dem Kochen lösen, hat mich irgendwie nebenher beschäftigt...

Aber jetzt machen wir die Manege frei für den Neuaufbau!


----------



## nightwolf (26. Februar 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> (...) Irgendwann treffe ich dich am Berg, und dann wird das ausgefochten...


? kriegst Du gern eins _(oder mehrere, was halt so geht, wir haben nur eine *kleine* Brauerei im Dorf)_ aber bitte kein Stress beim Radfahren, das dient als entspannender Ausgleichssport ?


----------



## dzoro (1. März 2020)

Hab mein BC gestern geholt. Ist ein Size M von der Stange. Erster ganz kurzer 10km zur Justage zeigt mir, dass der Lenker etwas zu breit ist und der Vorbau ggf. 1-2 cm kürzer sein könnte. Sonst fährt es sich aber schon recht gut. Aktuell hat das gute Stück aber noch etwas Winterspeck aber mit G-One‘s in 2,25 sind schon fast 1100 g schnell runter. Kann jemand was zu den DMR V12 Magnesium Pedalen sagen? Machen zu meinen aktuellen billig Teilen auch nochmal 160g Reduktion.


----------



## Hordak (1. März 2020)

Sehr schön, Glückwunsch   

Was sind denn das für Schutzbleche? Die sehen ganz schön breit aus. 

DMR Pedale sind glaube ich nie verkehrt. Bei "Magnesium" klingelte bei mir gleich die Preisglocke und ich wollte die One Up Composite empfehlen, aber preislich tut sich da nicht viel. Und das Gewicht wäre auch gleich. 

Wo lag denn das Gewicht vom kompletten Bike ursprünglich?


----------



## Hordak (1. März 2020)

Doppelpost


----------



## dzoro (1. März 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Sehr schön, Glückwunsch
> 
> Was sind denn das für Schutzbleche? Die sehen ganz schön breit aus.
> 
> ...


Danke! Die Bleche sind SKS Bleumels 75 U Long. Das waren die einzigen Bleche, die ich finden konnte, die laut Spec für 2.4 passen. Ohne Bleche, Träger und Pedale lag das Ganze so bei 14 Kg. Die One Up schaue ich mir mal an.


----------



## Remstalhunter (1. März 2020)

dzoro schrieb:


> Danke! Die Bleche sind SKS Bleumels 75 U Long. Das waren die einzigen Bleche, die ich finden konnte, die laut Spec für 2.4 passen.


Sind diese aus Kunststoff oder Alu? 
Hast du nen 650b oder 29er als LRS?


----------



## dzoro (1. März 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Sind diese aus Kunststoff oder Alu?
> Hast du nen 650b oder 29er als LRS?


Der Hersteller sagt Kunststoff mit eilaminierten Aluverstärkungen. Der LRS ist 27.5 und der Reifen ein WTB Riddler in 2.4. Die Bleche machen einen soliden Eindruck. Da wackelt und flattert nix. Einzig an das Geräusch was zB der Rollsplitt verursacht muss ich mich gewöhnen. Das sind halt meine ersten Schutzbleche seit ca. 34 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (1. März 2020)

dzoro schrieb:


> Der Hersteller sagt Kunststoff mit eilaminierten Aluverstärkungen. Der LRS ist 27.5 und der Reifen ein WTB Riddler in 2.4. Die Bleche machen einen soliden Eindruck. Da wackelt und flattert nix. Einzig an das Geräusch was zB der Rollsplitt verursacht muss ich mich gewöhnen. Das sind halt meine ersten Schutzbleche seit ca. 34 Jahren.


Mit dem Alter lässt das Gehör nach...?


----------



## MrGrey (6. März 2020)

Ich hab jetzt die SKS Bluemels P65 in der 28er Version hier liegen. Von der Breite passen sie gut auf den Maxxis Ikon in 27.5x2.35, aber in der Höhe find ich das bisschen knapp mit den Stollen. Aber für die "Straßenversion" mit G-One Speed o.ä. in gleicher Größe sicherlich tauglich., wenn vorn zur Verlängerung noch ein "Lappen" rankommt.

Hinten ist etwas mehr Platz, da die Gabelkrone leider für die Schutzblechbefestigung etwas unglücklich geformt ist. Schöne Metallschutzbleche a la Berthoud, Velo Orange usw. kann man da eher nicht über einen Daruma-Bolzen (sowas hier) statt L-Winkel montieren. Bilder vom Rad folgen ;-)

.. und weil schonmal die Frage nach Front-Gepäckträgern kam: das Pizza-Rack passt nicht (kommt viel zu hoch, weil die Low-Rider Ösen am Bridge Club recht weit oben liegen).


----------



## eosfan (9. März 2020)

Hmmm ... liebäugle gerade mit silbernen Velo Orange Blechen ... warum klappt das mit der Gabelkrone und der Daruma Montage nicht?


----------



## nightwolf (10. März 2020)

MrGrey schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt die SKS Bluemels P65 in der 28er Version hier liegen. Von der Breite passen sie gut auf den Maxxis Ikon in 27.5x2.35, aber in der Höhe find ich das bisschen knapp mit den Stollen. (...)


Das liegt aber dann weniger am Schutzblech als an Rahmen / Gabel. Die Schutzbleche vertragen auch 29x2.4





Vorsichtig sein sollte man aber *immer *mit seitlichen Stollen. 
Die koennen sich an den Streben verfangen. 
Ich hab schon oefters  spaetestens nachdem es da entsprechende Geraeusche gegeben hatte, 'rasiert' ?


----------



## MrGrey (11. März 2020)

eosfan schrieb:


> Hmmm ... liebäugle gerade mit silbernen Velo Orange Blechen ... warum klappt das mit der Gabelkrone und der Daruma Montage nicht?



Die Gabelkrone sollte für die Daruma Montage am besten unten zum Reifen hin plan sein, damit die beiden Scheiben auf vollem Umfang an die Gabel drücken können. Beim Bridge Club ist das aber gewölbt. Die Wölbung ist aber auch stärker als bei einem breiten Schutzblech (ohne Scheiben geht also auch nicht). Also musst du entweder einen L-Winkel nehmen oder ein Rohr basteln, das von unten in die Gabel geschoben wird, auf das du dann das Schutzblech schraubst.


----------



## eosfan (11. März 2020)

Ah, OK, vielen Dank für die Info. Wäre also ein Fall für den "Problem Solvers Fender Flute" https://problemsolversbike.com/products/accessory-mounts/fender_flute_-_32803 der momentan nirgendwo zu bekommen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrGrey (12. März 2020)

Heute morgen war Jungfernfahrt für die Ausbaustufe 1, einmal durch den Wald zur Arbeit und zurück: macht echt mega Spaß das Rad, kein Schlammloch ausgelassen und reichlich Wege abseits der Waldautobahn erkundet (ist für mich das erste MTB-ähnliche Rad). Das hässliche Plaste-Ding hinten bitte wegdenken, der Scheinwerfer war noch da und wird bestimmt auch noch durch was schickes ersetzt, wenn das Dynamo-Rücklicht kommt. Die Leitungen werden noch gekürzt, wenn alles passt. Zu den verbauten Teilen:


LRS Selbstbau aus Shutter Precision und DT350 Boost, DT Swiss M502 Felgen, je 32 Sapim Race Speichen, Sapim Polyax Alu-Nippel, Maxxis Ikon 27.5x2.35 Reifen
Fairweather/Nitto Bullmoose Lenker, Thomson Setback Sattelstütze, Brooks Cambium C17 carved Sattel, ESI Griffe
Schaltgruppe XT 1x11, Shimano 11-46 Kassette, Race Face Aeffect Kurbel mit 34Z Wolftooth Kettenblatt (Boost Kettenlinie)
Bremsen: Shimano BR-M8000 mit 180mm Scheiben (Shimano)

was fehlt noch: eine einfache Möglichkeit Kind und Laufrad in den Wald und zurück zu transportieren .. erstmal muss es wahrscheinlich der Chariot richten

Pläne für die Zukunft: Erweiterung zum Familien-Reiserad mit Schutzblechen (SKS Bluemels P65), wahrscheinlich Schwalbe G-One Speed oder Allround Reifen, Gepäckträger/Lowrider vorn und hinten. Eigentlich sollte auch noch ein Korb vorn dran, aber ich konnte mich bisher nicht entscheiden. Die BLB Rando-Rack/Korb Kombination gefällt mir momentan am besten. Weitere Varianten: Rawland Porteur, Pelago Front Rack (beides mit oder ohne Korb). Das Pizza Rack hab ich noch da, aber das kommt leider viel zu hoch durch die hohen Lowrider-Ösen am Bridge Club. Das Surly 8-Pack Rack ist ja durch den Rückruf derzeit nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## eosfan (13. März 2020)

Echt ein schöner Hocker!   
Sieht aus wie ein XL Rahmen ... wie groß bist Du bzw. was für eine Innenbeinlänge hast Du?


----------



## MrGrey (14. März 2020)

Ja genau ist XL. Hab zuerst zu L tendiert aber mich wegen dem Stack für XL entschieden. Der Review auf Bikepackung.com hat mir da den Anstoß gegeben. Ich bin 1.90cm, Sattelhöhe ist 84cm, ich glaub die Innenbeinlänge ist so 88-90cm. Ich bin also eher Langbeiner. Mit dem 90er Vorbau vom Lenker und dem Backsweep passt das gut. Spacerturm ist halt trotzdem angesagt.


----------



## Remstalhunter (14. März 2020)

MrGrey schrieb:


> Ja genau ist XL. Hab zuerst zu L tendiert aber mich wegen dem Stack für XL entschieden. Der Review auf Bikepackung.com hat mir da den Anstoß gegeben. Ich bin 1.90cm, Sattelhöhe ist 84cm, ich glaub die Innenbeinlänge ist so 88-90cm. Ich bin also eher Langbeiner. Mit dem 90er Vorbau vom Lenker und dem Backsweep passt das gut. Spacerturm ist halt trotzdem angesagt.


Bzgl. Spacertrum fällt dir was auf Richtung Schwingungsübertragung beim vorne Bremsen, insbesondere wenn die Scheibe feucht ist? Das ist an meinem KM der Fall und hat sich dann richtig "aufgeschaukelt". Aber vielleicht hat das auch eine andere Ursache, als der Spacerturm.


----------



## Hordak (14. März 2020)

Der Bullmoose Lenker gefällt mir  Scheint aber gerade schwer zu bekommen zu sein.

Kannst du mir sagen wie hoch die Klemmhöhe vom Vorbau ist?


----------



## Hordak (14. März 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Bzgl. Spacertrum fällt dir was auf Richtung Schwingungsübertragung beim vorne Bremsen, insbesondere wenn die Scheibe feucht ist? Das ist an meinem KM der Fall und hat sich dann richtig "aufgeschaukelt". Aber vielleicht hat das auch eine andere Ursache, als der Spacerturm.



Das Phänomen habe ich auch, bei 40 mm Spacerturm. Allerdings auch im trockenen. Ich hatte es auf die Bremse geschoben die immer noch nicht so richtig kraftvoll packen will


----------



## MrGrey (14. März 2020)

Das Phänomen mit der Bremse ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen (auch nicht mit 15kg Chariot und 15kg Kind), aber ich achte mal drauf. So richtige Vollbremsungen hab ich bisher auch kaum gemacht. Hab am Rando-Rad noch nicht ganz durchoptimierte TRP Spyre und da ist der Unterschied zu den XT Bremsen mit 180er Scheibe schon Wahnsinn (Vollbremsung mit dem Zeigefinger und so). 

Zum Bullmoose-Lenker: Ich hab meinen von Goldsprint, the Hunt Cycling aus Halle hatte den auch mal an Lager. Die Höhe versuche ich morgen mal zu messen. Man sollte zu dem Lenker auf jeden Fall recht dünnwandige Spacer haben, weil der Außendurchmesser der Klemmung recht dünn ist im Vergleich zu Alu-Vorbauten. Kann ich morgen auch mal messen.


----------



## Remstalhunter (14. März 2020)

Die Schwingungen treten bei mir auf glatten Fahrbanbelag nicht auf. Aber sobald es etwas rauter wird und ich stärker bremsen muss. Und ja, war Fehler von mir, auch wenn es trocken ist schwingt es. Ich habe mal ne andere Scheibe von Sram montiert. Damit wurde es etwas besser. Dann hatte ich die über die Aheadschraube auf den Steuersatz mehr Vorspann6ng gegeben. Wurde dann auch etwas besser, aber lange nicht so, wie an meinem Fully.




MrGrey schrieb:


> Hab am Rando-Rad noch nicht ganz durchoptimierte TRP Spyre und da ist der Unterschied zu den XT Bremsen mit 180er Scheibe schon Wahnsinn (Vollbremsung mit dem Zeigefinger und so).


Welche bremst besser, XT oder die Spyre?


----------



## nightwolf (15. März 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> (...) Welche bremst besser, XT oder die Spyre?


Spyre bremst doch schlecht bis gar nicht, wenn man den Geruechten glauben darf. 
Ich hab keine Spyre. Nur eine SLX, aber die ist recht gut. XT ist ja nochmal das naechstbessere Modell. _Oder so aehnlich_ ?


----------



## Remstalhunter (15. März 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Spyre bremst doch schlecht bis gar nicht, wenn man den Geruechten glauben darf.
> Ich hab keine Spyre. Nur eine SLX, aber die ist recht gut. XT ist ja nochmal das naechstbessere Modell. _Oder so aehnlich_ ?


Das würde ich auch so vermuten, kann ich aber aus dem Beitrag von @MrGrey nicht sicher entnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (15. März 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch so vermuten, kann ich aber aus dem Beitrag von @MrGrey nicht sicher entnehmen.


Ich natuerlich genauso wenig. Wollte nur solidarisch sein und ein bissl mit trueben im Fischen ?
Gemeinsam fuehlt man sich halt gleich nur noch halb so ratlos ...

Weiter oben bzw. eine Seite vorher hab ich uebrigens was falsch gemacht. Das ist Murrtal, nicht Remstal ?
_Hat aber keiner gemerkt ... oder keiner wollt was sagen_ ?

Weil wir gerade von SLX/XT ... usw. schwaetzen: Merker fuer mich
Vorderradbremse SLX am Inbred Belaege checken. Koennten faellig sein. Nicht wieder vergessen / verdraengen / weiter mit Ignorieren versuchen ... ?


----------



## Remstalhunter (15. März 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Weiter oben bzw. eine Seite vorher hab ich uebrigens was falsch gemacht. Das ist Murrtal, nicht Remstal ?
> _Hat aber keiner gemerkt ... oder keiner wollt was sagen_ ?


Gehört zum auch Rems-Murr-Kreis, also aus der selben Retorte...


----------



## nightwolf (15. März 2020)

Ja deswegen hab ich es ja auch durcheinandergebracht ? 
Wobei es trotzdem peinlich ist, ich fahre immer nur an der Murr und nie an der Rems, da sollte ich eigentlich wissen was was ist ...


----------



## MrGrey (15. März 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Welche bremst besser, XT oder die Spyre?





nightwolf schrieb:


> Spyre bremst doch schlecht bis gar nicht, wenn man den Geruechten glauben darf.
> Ich hab keine Spyre. Nur eine SLX, aber die ist recht gut. XT ist ja nochmal das naechstbessere Modell. _Oder so aehnlich_ ?




In meinem konkreten (!) Falle die XT. Das ist jetzt einfach rein subjektiv der Vergleich zwischen meinen beiden doch sehr verschiedenen Rädern. Ich bin mit der Spyre am Stavanger auch schon Alpenpässe runtergefahren ohne zu sterben und mit "nicht optimiert" meinte ich, dass ich da noch bisschen was verbessern will an meinem Setup (z.B. bessere Züge). An sich ist das ja jetzt auch nicht zielführend hier über meine Spyre und/oder den Unterschied mechanisch vs. hydraulisch zu diskutieren. Die XT am Bridge Club ist meine erste hydraulische Scheibenbremse und ich war einfach überrascht, wie gut und sicher man auch mit einem Finger zum Stehen kommt. Ob die nun besser als eine SLX ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht einschätzen. 



Hordak schrieb:


> Der Bullmoose Lenker gefällt mir  Scheint aber gerade schwer zu bekommen zu sein.
> 
> Kannst du mir sagen wie hoch die Klemmhöhe vom Vorbau ist?



Die Klemmhöhe vom Vorbau ist 40mm, der Außendurchmesser ist 31.7mm.


----------



## nightwolf (16. März 2020)

MrGrey schrieb:


> (...)  Die XT am Bridge Club ist meine erste hydraulische Scheibenbremse und ich war einfach überrascht, wie gut und sicher man auch mit einem Finger zum Stehen kommt.


Das ist eigentlich normal bei hydraulischen Discs fuer MTB. 
Die Bremshebel heissen ja sogar explizit 1-2 Finger Hebel. Es ist gar nicht vorgesehen mit mehr als zwei Fingern zu bremsen, und fuer mehr als zwei Finger ist auch ueberhaupt kein Platz auf dem Hebel ?


MrGrey schrieb:


> Ob die nun besser als eine SLX ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht einschätzen.


Sollte sie, aber einen Vergleich hab ich auch nicht. Ich hab SLX und Deore im Einsatz, beides gut genug (fuer mich, bin halt deutlich sub-0.1t).


----------



## micma (16. März 2020)

Sollte sie, aber einen Vergleich hab ich auch nicht. Ich hab SLX und Deore im Einsatz, beides gut genug (fuer mich, bin halt deutlich sub-0.1t).
[/QUOTE]

Aha!! Deshalb die unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen!!!


----------



## dzoro (16. März 2020)

War gestern 65 km und ca 900hm mit dem BC von der Stange unterwegs und selbst die vermeintlich billigen Promax verzögern einwandfrei. Übrigens hab ich auch einen 4cm Spacerturm, konnte aber keine Vibrationen feststellen. Weiß jemand ob es irgendwo aber einen 4 cm Spacer an einem Stück gibt? Am besten in schön, so wie die CNC Teile von Thomson (gibts nur leider nicht in 4cm).


----------



## MrGrey (16. März 2020)

Goldsprint hat 30 und 50 mm Spacer, letzteren könntest du vllt. kürzen. Hat das Pelago Rack out-of-the-box gut gepasst oder musstest du improvisieren, biegen o.ä.?


----------



## dzoro (16. März 2020)

Danke, dann schau ich mal bei Goldsprint. Das Pelago passt out of the Box. Allerdings geht die Montageplatte für Schutzblech nicht vom Winkel und die Montageplatte für den Schnellspanner nicht mit dem 100er Schnellspanner. Wenn der Schnellspanner 1,5 cm länger wär, würde es passen (habe aber keine entspr. langen Schnellspanner gefunden). Die Platten für die Befestigung an den Lowriderschrauben funzt aber.



MrGrey schrieb:


> Goldsprint hat 30 und 50 mm Spacer, letzteren könntest du vllt. kürzen. Hat das Pelago Rack out-of-the-box gut gepasst oder musstest du improvisieren, biegen o.ä.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eosfan (16. März 2020)

dzoro schrieb:


> War gestern 65 km und ca 900hm mit dem BC von der Stange unterwegs ...



Wie lang war denn der Gabelschaft bei Lieferung? Surly schreibt ja irgendwo, dass sie ungekürzt ausliefern. Ist das noch so?


----------



## dzoro (16. März 2020)

eosfan schrieb:


> Wie lang war denn der Gabelschaft bei Lieferung? Surly schreibt ja irgendwo, dass sie ungekürzt ausliefern. Ist das noch so?


War so, aber der Händler hat gekürzt und ich kann nicht sagen wieviel er angeschnitten hat. Ich würde mal von 300 mm analog der Surly Webseite ausgehen.


----------



## eosfan (16. März 2020)

OK, bin gespannt ob, wann und wie mein Hocker beim Händler ankommt. Danke!


----------



## Hordak (17. März 2020)

MrGrey schrieb:


> Die Klemmhöhe vom Vorbau ist 40mm, der Außendurchmesser ist 31.7mm.



Danke fürs Nachmessen! Mir kam dann aber der Gedanke dass dieser Knick in der Mitte wahrscheinlich nicht mit meinem Halter für die Ortlieb Lenkertasche harmoniert...


----------



## BigJohn (22. März 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Nun ist das Bike auch fast fertig und ich dachte gestern dass ich das am Abend noch schaffe, habe dann aber ewig mit der Leitung zur Rückleuchten gekämpft. Ich möchte die ja durch meinen schwarzen Aquariumschlauch verlegen, aber ich habe das dünne, flexible Kabel nicht durch bekommen. Habe versucht das Leitungsende erst mit einem anderen, starreren Kabel zu angeln, ging nicht (beide zusammen sind zu dick), dann mit einem Schaltzug (Klebeband hält nicht). Dann habe ich es mit durchschieben versucht, erst mit Bremsenreiniger, dann mit Ballistol als Flutschi. Ging fast ganz durch, aber eben nur fast.





Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Ging bei mir auch nicht ganz durch und habe den Schutzschlauch unterbrochen und wieder angestückelt.


Welchen Innendurchmesser habt ihr genommen?


----------



## Remstalhunter (22. März 2020)

Innendurchmesser 4mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (23. März 2020)

Top, danke.


----------



## nightwolf (25. März 2020)

MrGrey schrieb:


> (...) Hat das Pelago Rack out-of-the-box gut gepasst  (...)


Das Pelago Rack ist so variabel, das sollte sich eigentlich *immer* problemarm adaptieren lassen (Montageanleitung die ausgefaltet DIN A1 Format hat ist dabei ? ).
Am einfachsten geht es aber, wenn Du auf der Gabel am Ausfaller nicht nur *hinten*, sondern auch *oben* ein Paar Anschraubpunkte hast. 
Ich hab bei dem Rad, an dem ich das Pelago Rack montiert habe, extra noch die Gabel ausgetauscht, weil ich eine mit obigen Anschraubpunkten auf Lager hatte und das dann besser passte.
Bild mit Gabel *ohne* Anschraubpunkte oben https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2350523
und hier *mit* https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2361848


----------



## Terrago95 (11. April 2020)

MrGrey schrieb:


> Ja genau ist XL. Hab zuerst zu L tendiert aber mich wegen dem Stack für XL entschieden. Der Review auf Bikepackung.com hat mir da den Anstoß gegeben. Ich bin 1.90cm, Sattelhöhe ist 84cm, ich glaub die Innenbeinlänge ist so 88-90cm. Ich bin also eher Langbeiner. Mit dem 90er Vorbau vom Lenker und dem Backsweep passt das gut. Spacerturm ist halt trotzdem angesagt.


So wie dein Bridge Club könnte es von der Größe her bei mir auch aussehen - danke für das Foto!
Deine Sitzhöhe erscheint mir allerdings ein bisschen zu hoch. Ich habe bei 1,88m eine Innenbeinlänge von 93 cm, bin also das Gegenteil von einem Sitzriesen. Meine optimale Sitzhöhe liegt bei 82 cm. Nur so als Anregung...

Das Bridge Club löst vielleicht irgendwann mein 25 Jahre altes Giant Terrago als Pendlerrad ab. Meine Strecke zur Arbeit ist ca. 13 km lang und geht zur Hälfte durch den Wald.
Als MTB habe ich mir vor ein paar Jahren ein Karate Monkey aufgebaut, ebenfalls in XL.


----------



## manekineko (11. April 2020)

Bestelle jetzt dann ein Bridge Club 27.5 in rot, bin mit mit der Grösse noch nicht ganz klar. Bin 184, Beinlänge ca. 87. L müsste passen, oder doch besser XL? Danke für Tipps.


----------



## nightwolf (11. April 2020)

Die Spezifikation sagt ziemlich klar LG ... oder L, je nachdem. _Du liegst genau mittendrin, nicht mal Grenzfall_.
Bei Surly sind es halt *immer* (mind.) zwei Buchstaben, nicht nur bei XL oder XS ?

XL waere dann hoechstens was fuer persoenliche Vorliebe, also Lenker hoeher, evtl. sehr kurzer Vorbau noetig.



			https://surlybikes.com/uploads/downloads/15924_SUR_Bike_Sizing_Chart_OL_VF.pdf


----------



## manekineko (11. April 2020)

Danke für den Tipp. Die Spez habe ich schon gesehen, halte sie aber für ein bisschen fragwürdig. Die Spez ist ja nicht pro Bike, sondern von Surley allgemein und geht bis XXL, die Bikes in der Regel aber nur bis XL. Habe wirklich alle Foren-Beiträge sorgfältig durchgelesen, teilweise wurde auf sehr unterschiedliche Rahmengeometrien zwischen den Surley-Modellen hingewiesen. Mich hat auch das Bike-Bild von MrGrey ein bisschen verwirrt: Er ist zwar mit 1.90 schon einiges grösser als ich (184), hat aber auf seinem XL den Sattel ziemlich hoch und auch ein ganz ordentliches Spacertürmchen. 
Habe jetzt mal deine Beiträge kurz durchgelesen: Ich glaube, du hast selber kein BC?


----------



## nightwolf (11. April 2020)

manekineko schrieb:


> (...) Habe jetzt mal deine Beiträge kurz durchgelesen: Ich glaube, du hast selber kein BC?


Nein, diese Modell hab ich nicht, allerdings sehr wohl Fahrraeder aehnlicher Bauart, und ich kann mir so meinen Reim auf Zahlen / Daten / Fakten machen ?

Ein langer Sattelstuetzenauszug ist bei allem, was im weitesten Sinne ein MTB-Derivat ist, normal.
Durch das niedrig angeordnete Oberrohr / die in cm gemessen geringe Rahmenhoehe wird Freiraum geschaffen um beim Absteigen nicht gleich sich empfindliche Weichteile zu prellen. War (bei MTBs) schon immer so. Um dann bis zum Popo hochzukommen brauchts eben eine lange Sattelstuetze.
Einen Spacerturm brauchst Du bei Surly eigentlich immer, wenn Du eine 'Komfortgeometrie' haben willst, diese ist bei Surly nicht in den Rahmen integriert, dieser ist auch 'sportlich' aufbaubar mit (ggf. deutlicher) Sitzueberhoehung.


----------



## manekineko (11. April 2020)

Super. Danke noch für die Infos.


----------



## Andcream (11. April 2020)

1.88 oder 89... und 93cm Schrittlänge und ein XL schaut so bei mir aus.


----------



## Hordak (20. April 2020)

Soo, ich hatte vor einiger Zeit ja mal versprochen dass ich meine Erfahrungen zu meinen Reifen (Schwalbe G-One Bite in 27.5x2.1") teile sobald ich ein paar Touren abseits befestigter Wege gemacht habe.

Ich war in den letzten Wochen ein paar mal in den heimischen Wäldern unterwegs für Solo-Touren zwischen 35 und 50 km Länge. So richtig MTB fahren sollte man ja derzeit besser bleiben lassen, da dachte ich mir dass ich mal wieder entspannt ein paar km durch den Wald drehen könnte.

Ich bin mit dem G-One Bite also über typische Forstwege, aber auch über tiefere Waldwege gefahren. Matsch war auch dabei.

Mit meinen ca. 70 kg (nackig) und etwas Gepäck habe ich einen Reifendruck von 1.8 bar vorne und 2.5 bar hinten gewählt. Ohne da weiter mit rumexperimentiert zu haben kam mir das ganz passend vor. Vorne handgelenkschonend weich, hinten recht gut rollend.

Auf der Straße rollt der Reifen so zwar schlechter als der schmale Conti Contact Travel auf meinem alten Trekkingrad, aber immer noch mehr als zufriedenstellend gut.
Forstwege sind mit 2.1" auch deutlich angenehmer als mit 1.45", und ich hatte nicht das Gefühl dass der Reifen sich wie ein dünner Ballon fährt. Er fühlt sich nach deutlich mehr "Futter" in Form von Gummi an als man rein optisch vermuten würde, auch wenn er natürlich nicht so satt dämpft wie ein richtiger MTB-Reifen.
Im Wald, über etwas tieferen Boden und über Wurzeln, fährt er sich ziemlich unauffällig. Der Reifen in Kombination mit dem Bridge Club hat mich an meine MTB-Anfangszeit Ende der 90er erinnert ? Etwas holprig und ungefedert, aber man hat schon irgendwie das Gefühl auf einem geländegängigen Rad zu sitzen.
Auf nassen Wurzel ist natürlich nix mit Grip, was für einen Abstieg in die Brombeeren gesorgt hat (mit der brandneuen Superleicht-Windjacke ?). Beim Räubern durch feuchte Kurven fiel mir aber auf dass der Reifen zwar recht wenig Grip hat, diesen aber mit Vorankündigung verliert. Ein bisschen Schmieren, aber kein plötzliches wegbrechen (vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nicht wild genug gefahren um das zu provozieren). Insgesamt also relativ gutmütig.

Irgendwie juckt es mich ja in den Fingern noch ein paar andere Reifen zu probieren da das ja auch ein völlig neues Themengebiet für mich ist, aber eigentlich bin ich mit dem G-One Bite gerade super zufrieden und möchte gar nicht wechseln.

PS: Auf der letzten Tour scheine ich mir ein paar Dutzend Dornen eingefangen zu haben. Der Reifen blieb dank Dichtmilch zwar dicht, aber ich hatte noch nie so viele Löcher in einem MTB-Reifen. Das ist dann aber wohl einfach der Preis für die dünne Karkasse und die niedrigen Noppen.

PS: Hier noch ein paar Fotos von den Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrGrey (10. Mai 2020)

Ich probiere mittlerweile rum um ein schönes nicht so hecklastiges (weil eh schon ein Chariot hinten gezogen wird) Reise-Setup zu finden. Heute mal kurz den Pelago Rasket, der eigentlich für das Rad meiner Liebsten bestimmt ist, rangeschraubt. Mit etwas Bastelei kann man den passend dran bekommen. Der Bügel für die Gabelkrone müsste etwas gebogen werden (Bild 2). Am kritischsten sehe ich momentan die Kolission der Mutter von der unteren Befestigung mit der Gabel. Da müsste noch ein Abstandshalter mehr zwischen Träger und Öse (Bild 1). Die Pelago Front Racks sind gleich aufgebaut. 

Mittlerweile scheinen die Surly Porteur Träger auch wieder verfügbar zu sein, wahrscheinlich die einfachere Lösung, aber auch teurere Lösung wenn zusätzlich Taschen in die Seite ran sollen.


----------



## friederjohannes (10. Mai 2020)

MrGrey schrieb:


> Am kritischsten sehe ich momentan die Kolission der Mutter von der unteren Befestigung mit der Gabel. Da müsste noch ein Abstandshalter mehr zwischen Träger und Öse (Bild 1). Die Pelago Front Racks sind gleich aufgebaut.



Kann man die Strebe nicht nach außen setzen, womöglich die Muttern auch? Das würde die Situation sicherlich etwas entschärfen.


----------



## dzoro (12. Mai 2020)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Kann man die Strebe nicht nach außen setzen, womöglich die Muttern auch? Das würde die Situation sicherlich etwas entschärfen.


Mann kann die Streben def. nach außen setzen. Ich habe bei mir aber den ganzen Halter um 180 Grad gedreht. Man nutzt dann ein Loch zur eigentlichen Strebenbefestigung um das Ganze an die Gabel zu schrauben. Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass das Ganze Gebilde tiefer sitzt.

Welche Erfahrungen gibts denn aktuell bzgl. Ständer? Ein Ständer ist zwar uncool wäre aber im täglichen Gebrauch vermutlich sehr praktisch.


----------



## Hordak (12. Mai 2020)

dzoro schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen gibts denn aktuell bzgl. Ständer? Ein Ständer ist zwar uncool wäre aber im täglichen Gebrauch vermutlich sehr praktisch.



Uncool aber praktisch trifft es ganz gut! Ich habe jetzt den Hebie 619 AX. Der sitzt direkt auf der HR-Achse und ist recht unauffällig. Scheint auch ausreichend stabil zu sein, auch wenn ich ihn noch nicht mit voller Beladung getestet habe.

Ein paar Nachteile hat der aber leider auch, so passt systembedingt kein Anhänger-Adapter mehr dran, und wenn das Hinterrad ausgebaut wird wird der Ständer mit ausgebaut und muss anschließend neu justiert werden...


----------



## dzoro (12. Mai 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Uncool aber praktisch trifft es ganz gut! Ich habe jetzt den Hebie 619 AX. Der sitzt direkt auf der HR-Achse und ist recht unauffällig. Scheint auch ausreichend stabil zu sein, auch wenn ich ihn noch nicht mit voller Beladung getestet habe.
> 
> Ein paar Nachteile hat der aber leider auch, so passt systembedingt kein Anhänger-Adapter mehr dran, und wenn das Hinterrad ausgebaut wird wird der Ständer mit ausgebaut und muss anschließend neu justiert werden...


Danke für das Feedback! Gibts ggf. einen Grund warum Du Dich gegen eine Lösung mit Klemmung am Hinterbau (zB Hebie Fox) entschieden hast?


----------



## Josi1970 (12. Mai 2020)

Hi zum Seitenständer:
Bild auf Seite 5 dieses Beitrags #101.
Der Hebie 661 Fix40 passt als Ständer perfekt mit 2 grossen Unterlegscheiben, falls Du nen Seitenständer willst.
Grüße  Josi


----------



## MrGrey (12. Mai 2020)

dzoro schrieb:


> Mann kann die Streben def. nach außen setzen. Ich habe bei mir aber den ganzen Halter um 180 Grad gedreht. Man nutzt dann ein Loch zur eigentlichen Strebenbefestigung um das Ganze an die Gabel zu schrauben. Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass das Ganze Gebilde tiefer sitzt.



Streben nach außen ist ne gute Idee, aber mit einem Strebenloch an die Gabel schrauben werde ich nicht machen .. das ist mir zu windig bei voller Beladung. Bei leichter Beladung oben drauf hätte ich da aber auch keine Bauchschmerzen bei.


----------



## Hordak (12. Mai 2020)

dzoro schrieb:


> Gibts ggf. einen Grund warum Du Dich gegen eine Lösung mit Klemmung am Hinterbau (zB Hebie Fox) entschieden hast?



Ja. Hässlich ?

Wenn dich das nicht stört: Den Hebie Fox 672v aus dem Bild habe ich noch rumliegen und würde den für einen schmalen Taler abgeben. Der war nur ein mal montiert, da er davon aber ein paar kleine Montagespuren hat wollte ich ihn nicht mehr zurück schicken.

Alternativ, die von Josi vorgeschlagene Lösung ist definitiv hübscher.


----------



## dzoro (12. Mai 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Ja. Hässlich ?
> 
> Wenn dich das nicht stört: Den Hebie Fox 672v aus dem Bild habe ich noch rumliegen und würde den für einen schmalen Taler abgeben. Der war nur ein mal montiert, da er davon aber ein paar kleine Montagespuren hat wollte ich ihn nicht mehr zurück schicken.
> 
> ...


Danke für das Angebot, ich versuche das mal mit den Unterlegscheiben. Das sieht echt eleganter aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dzoro (12. Mai 2020)

MrGrey schrieb:


> Streben nach außen ist ne gute Idee, aber mit einem Strebenloch an die Gabel schrauben werde ich nicht machen .. das ist mir zu windig bei voller Beladung. Bei leichter Beladung oben drauf hätte ich da aber auch keine Bauchschmerzen bei.


Bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Erklärung verständlich war deshalb ein Bild. Das hält ein paar Kilos aus.


----------



## Bacara (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo, wenn's erlaubt ist hänge ich mich hier auch mal mit rein.
Ich habe mir heute meinen Bridge Club Rahmen bestellt  Jetzt geht's an die Komponenten Suche.
Es soll mein Rad (hauptsächlich) für den Arbeitsweg werden, der vorwiegend aus Straßen in verschiedenen Zuständen besteht, daher wird's wohl ein 700c Aufbau. Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger hinten sind gesetzt, Beleuchtung mit Nabendynamo bin ich noch unschlüssig.
Generell wird's kein High End Aufbau, sondern die Garage und der Bikemarkt werden wohl die Hauptbezugsquellen.
So wie ich das sehe sind hier ja die Experten versammelt, falls ich auf Probleme stoßen sollte 

Bilder gibt's sobald der Rahmen da ist.

Gruß Dominik


----------



## Hordak (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo und Glückwunsch   
Wenn es ein Rad für den Arbeitsweg werden soll würde ich definitiv einen Nabendynamo und feste Beleuchtung verbauen. Mir wäre das zu viel Theater mit den Akkus und ich würde ständig vergessen die aufzuladen...


----------



## Bacara (28. Mai 2020)

Ja, das ist wohl das sinnvollste.
Was haltet ihr den von diesem LRS? Ich habe mal bei Actionsports mit dem Konfigurator rumgespielt und da komme ich mit den (zugegeben etwas leichteren, in Summe circa 150g) DT Swiss R500 Felgen gleich auf 400€


----------



## Hordak (28. Mai 2020)

Ich finde den Laufradsatz nicht verkehrt (solange dir die Felgen nicht zu schmal sind). Die XT Hinterrad-Nabe hatte ich auch in meinem Vorgänger-Rad, der Freilauf ist angenehm leise. Zu dem Shutter Dynamo wurde in diesem Thread glaube ich auch mal was geschrieben.

Ich hatte bei meinem aktuellen Laufradsatz ehrlich gesagt gar nicht groß verglichen und mich gleich auf Actionsports gestürzt weil ich mit denen gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, sowohl in Sachen Aufbau als auch Service.

Mein 650b Laufradsatz mit Stan's Arch MK3 Felgen, XT Nabendynamo und DT Swiss Hinterrad-Nabe wiegt offiziell 2063 Gramm und hat 520 Euro gekostet, also gar nicht mal so viel leichter für deutlich mehr Geld (OK, 659b anstatt 28", aber auch mit breiteren Felgen).


----------



## Bacara (28. Mai 2020)

Ja, das mit dem Shutter Dynamo hatte ich gelesen, ich denke ich werde es wagen. Der Plan war Reifen mit 38-40mm Breite zu fahren, da sollte 19mm Innenweite noch hinkommen.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit 1-fach Kettenblättern? Surly schreibt was von 34 Zähne maximal bei einfach, stimmt das so oder gehen eventuell auch noch 36 Zähne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hordak (28. Mai 2020)

Das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Ich bin gerade dabei auf 1x12 umzubauen und versuche es mit einem 34er Kettenblatt. Vor drei oder vier Wochen hatte ich bei Surly mal angefragt ob auch ein ovales 34er Kettenblatt passen würde, habe jedoch keine Antwort bekommen   

Bei Boost Kettenlinie sollen ja bis zu 40 Zähne passen, aber das würde dann ja nicht zu deinem Laufradsatz mit 135 mm Einbaubreite hinten passen. Die Kette würde auf den großen Kettenblättern zu schräg laufen, wenn sie denn überhaupt nach ganz oben klettern kann.


----------



## Remstalhunter (28. Mai 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Ich finde den Laufradsatz nicht verkehrt (solange dir die Felgen nicht zu schmal sind)


Wie Hordak schon sagt, besteht die Frage, warum du dich mit der Felgenbreite so einschränken willst.
Ein Bsp: Ich bin am ersten Renner 19mm breite Reifen gefahren. Mit meinem in 2004 gekauften Renner bin ich dann 23mm breite Reifen gefahren. Der Standard selbst bei der Tour de France geht noch auf ein breiteren Reifen. Ggf. wiegen diese Reifen etwas mehr, der Zugewinn an Komfort ist aber enorm.
Das selbe habe ich an meinem Trekkingrad empfunden. Früher bin ich 32mm breite Reifen gefahren. Dann bin ich irgendwann auf 40mm umgestiegen. War damals das Max an dem alten Trekkingrad. Heute fahre ich 2,15 Zoll auf ner 30mm breiten Felge. Ich kann jetzt nicht erkennen, dass ich langsamer unterwegs bin, aber dr Komfort ist schon Klasse. Das Mehrgweicht der breiten Reifen lässt sich wunderbar durch nen Tubelessaufbau kompensieren.
Von daher stimme ich @Hordak Zu, ob du die Maulweitenwahl nicht nochmal überdenkt. Das Bridge Club ist ja auch für breitere Reifen ausgelegt. Für "Schmalspur" gibt es ja auch genügend andere Modelle.


----------



## Remstalhunter (29. Mai 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Ich bin gerade dabei auf 1x12 umzubauen und versuche es mit einem 34er Kettenblatt


Das reizt mich auch schon die ganze Zeit. Wirst du den Freilauf wechseln und auf 10-51 gehen oder bleibst du dabei und hast als kleinstes Ritzel ein 11er?


----------



## Josi1970 (29. Mai 2020)

Bacara schrieb:


> Ja, das mit dem Shutter Dynamo hatte ich gelesen, ich denke ich werde es wagen. Der Plan war Reifen mit 38-40mm Breite zu fahren, da sollte 19mm Innenweite noch hinkommen.
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit 1-fach Kettenblättern? Surly schreibt was von 34 Zähne maximal bei einfach, stimmt das so oder gehen eventuell auch noch 36 Zähne?



Hi,
ich fahre mir non-boost Shimano Kurbel ein 36er Kettenblatt.  Kein Problem. 
Grüße Josi


----------



## Bacara (29. Mai 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Heute fahre ich 2,15 Zoll auf ner 30mm breiten Felge. Ich kann jetzt nicht erkennen, dass ich langsamer unterwegs bin, aber dr Komfort ist schon Klasse.



Die fährst du aber dann auf 650b? Weil bei 28" sind die ja zu breit, laut Surly Angabe.
Welche Laufradgröße fahrt ihr eigentlich auf euren Bridge Clubs?


----------



## Bacara (29. Mai 2020)

Josi1970 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahre mir non-boost Shimano Kurbel ein 36er Kettenblatt.  Kein Problem.
> Grüße Josi



Super, danke!

Edit: Dann sollte @Hordak ja auch kein Problem mit dem 34er Oval haben.


----------



## Remstalhunter (29. Mai 2020)

Bacara schrieb:


> Die fährst du aber dann auf 650b? Weil bei 28" sind die ja zu breit, laut Surly Angabe.
> Welche Laufradgröße fahrt ihr eigentlich auf euren Bridge Clubs?


Ich fahre ein Karate Monkey als 29er, ist also ein anderes Rad. Aber wenn du 650b mit breiteren Reifen nimmst, dann kommst du ja im Durchmesser annähernd auf deinen urspünglichen Plan mit 28 Zoll und 40mm Reifen. Bei Interesse einfach mal Google anwerfen. Könnte sogar sein, dass du auf Schwalbes homepage fündig wirst. Am besten dann die Konfig von @Hordak heranziehen.


----------



## Hordak (29. Mai 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Das reizt mich auch schon die ganze Zeit. Wirst du den Freilauf wechseln und auf 10-51 gehen oder bleibst du dabei und hast als kleinstes Ritzel ein 11er?



Ich werde auf SRAM GX mit 10-50er Kassette wechseln. Der ursprüngliche Plan war eine Shimano SLX Gruppe zu kaufen und auf den Micro Spline Freilauf zu wechseln (da ich ja auch schon die SLX Bremsen habe), aber ausgerechnet für mein Hinterachs-Maß von 135x10 (mit dem 10 mm DT Swiss Thru Bolt Schnellspanner) bietet DT Swiss keinen Micro Spline Freilauf an.

Auf der anderen Seite wollte ich auch nicht weniger Bandbreite als die jetzigen 489% mit dem 2fach Kettenblatt. So bin ich dann bei SRAM gelandet.

Ich hatte noch diese Übersicht (angeblich) aller Wide Range Kassetten gefunden:









						Complete List of Wide Range Cassettes for Bikepacking
					

Wide range cassettes are pushing massive gear ranges these days, many well over 500% and some up to a whopping 578%. Here's the complete list...




					bikepacking.com
				




Erst dachte ich "Toll, kaufst du doch einfach eine 11-52 von Garbaruk, dann brauchst du keinen neuen Freilauf", aber die war mir dann doch etwas zu teuer


----------



## Hordak (29. Mai 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Karate Monkey als 29er, ist also ein anderes Rad. Aber wenn du 650b mit breiteren Reifen nimmst, dann kommst du ja im Durchmesser annähernd auf deinen urspünglichen Plan mit 28 Zoll und 40mm Reifen. Bei Interesse einfach mal Google anwerfen. Könnte sogar sein, dass du auf Schwalbes homepage fündig wirst. Am besten dann die Konfig von @Hordak heranziehen.



Ich habe 650b und 26 mm Innenweite genommen weil es da für mich eine richtig gute Auswahl an Reifen gibt. Es gibt Gravel Reifen in breit und schmal und stark und schwach profiliert (aktuell Schwalbe G-One Bite in 2.1" Breite), die typischen XC Semislicks, und natürlich die typisch breiten und überbreiten MTB Reifen die noch bis ca 2.5" bis 2.6" auf diese Felge passen.


----------



## Bacara (29. Mai 2020)

Ihr habt mich überzeugt 
Tatsächlich ist 27,5" je nach Reifen sogar größer. Dann schau ich Mal was ich laufradtechnisch so finde. Und wenn ich mir die 44mm breiten Reifen auf dem Rad meiner Tochter anschaue, will ich sowas wirklich nicht fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (29. Mai 2020)

Complete List of Wide Range Cassettes for Bikepacking
					

Wide range cassettes are pushing massive gear ranges these days, many well over 500% and some up to a whopping 578%. Here's the complete list...




					bikepacking.com
				




Top Übersicht,  die kannte ich noch gar nicht


----------



## Remstalhunter (29. Mai 2020)

Bacara schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich überzeugt
> Tatsächlich ist 27,5" je nach Reifen sogar größer. Dann schau ich Mal was ich laufradtechnisch so finde. Und wenn ich mir die 44mm breiten Reifen auf dem Rad meiner Tochter anschaue, will ich sowas wirklich nicht fahren


Vielleicht machst du es so, und gehst nicht breiter als 26mm Maulweite. Dann bist du flexibel


----------



## Bacara (29. Mai 2020)

Der Rahmen ist da 
Dann mach ich mich Mal auf die Suche nach einem bezahlbaren Laufradsatz mit Nabendynamo und 25er Maulweite.


----------



## Bacara (31. Mai 2020)

Nach ergebnislosen Recherchen habe ich in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mir doch einen Laufradsatz bei Actionsports zusammen gestellt. 
Schaltung werde ich auf die 1x11 SLX gehen, dann habe ich an allen Rädern das selbe System, Bremsen (Avid X0) habe ich schon hier liegen. Mal schauen wie lange die Packete unterwegs sind.


----------



## Bacara (11. Juni 2020)

Es geht leider nur langsam vorwärts. Immerhin ist der LRS wahrscheinlich morgen da. Bei BC dauerte leider immer noch...
Ein Bild vom Zwischenstand gibt's trotzdem. Die Sattelstütze wird noch geändert. Die alte Carbonstütze hat leider einen Knacks abbekommen. Das Cockpit ist auch erst Mal testweise drauf.









Wo ich mir die Gabel so anschaue, meint ihr es ist möglich das Dynamokabel (mit entsprechender Geduld und Frustrationstoleranz) durch die Gabel zu verlegen?


----------



## Hordak (11. Juni 2020)

Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude   

Das mit der Gabel ist sicher einen Versuch wert, mir wäre das aber zu unsicher dass das Kabel an einer Kante, zB an einem Rohrübergang, beschädigt werden könnte. Ich habe das Kabel einfach durch ein Stück Aquariumschlauch geschoben und mit schmalen Klettbändern an der Gabel fest gemacht. Vielleicht finde ich ja mal passende schwarze Plastik-Clips um den Schlauch an den Schrauben der Gabel zu verschrauben. 

Bei mir gibts auch was neues: Der 1x-Antrieb ist montiert! Nachdem ich ewig lange auf den Freilauf von BC gewartet habe sind nun endlich alle Teile beisammen:


----------



## nordstadt (11. Juni 2020)

Kabel in der Gabel sollte gehen, ggf. Entlüftungsbohrung vergrössern. Hab ich bei ner Kona P2 fast 8 Jahre gehabt - nie Probleme mit dem Kabel. War auch gar nicht soviel fummelei.


----------



## MrGrey (11. Juni 2020)

Ich hab das Kabel in der Gabel verlegt. Das war kein großer Akt, Schaltzug unten durchs Loch rein, oben an der Gabelkrone (durch das große Loch über dem Reifen sozusagen) wieder rausgeangelt und anschließend das Kabel durchgezogen. Kein Aufbohren nötig, etwas Luft kommt auch noch durch, sodass das Belüftungsloch seine Funktion nicht verliert.


----------



## Bacara (12. Juni 2020)

Ich hab's gestern mit meinem Schweißdraht, den ich für innen verlegte Züge verwende, versucht. Das war leider nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Ich probier's mal mit nem Schaltzug. 
Hast du das Kabel da angelötet zum durchziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bacara (12. Juni 2020)

Auf Kabel ziehen hatte ich heute keine Lust, ich war lieber mit dem Enduro unterwegs.
Dafür ist der LRS angekommen


----------



## Hordak (14. Juni 2020)

Schick! Was sind das jetzt für Naben? XT?

Eine MTB-Runde wollte ich heute eigentlich auch drehen, aber die Familie hatte andere Pläne  ?  Waren mit unserer Tochter auf einem kleinen Sportflugplatz und sie hat zum ersten mal startende und landende Flugzeuge gesehen. Was'n Spaß.

Vielleicht reicht es die Tage mal für eine Feierabendrunde, und ich begebe mich jetzt mal an die Planung meiner Auf-nach-Holland Zweitages-Tour die ich im November wegen Krankheit und im März wegen Corona verschieben musste...


----------



## Hordak (14. Juni 2020)

PS: Könnte man an den Felgen die Dekors entfernen oder sind die auflackiert?


----------



## MrGrey (14. Juni 2020)

DT Felgen haben Sticker drauf. Werde die bei mir demnächst auch entfernen... Mal gucken wie gut der Kleber ist


----------



## MrGrey (14. Juni 2020)

Bacara schrieb:


> Ich hab's gestern mit meinem Schweißdraht, den ich für innen verlegte Züge verwende, versucht. Das war leider nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Ich probier's mal mit nem Schaltzug.
> Hast du das Kabel da angelötet zum durchziehen?



Hab mehrere Lagen Schrumpfschlauch genommen


----------



## nightwolf (14. Juni 2020)

MrGrey schrieb:


> (...) Mal gucken wie gut der Kleber ist


Mit Foen warm machen oder die Reste mit dem Sonax Teer Entferner beseitigen.
Wenn der Sommer zurueckkehrt waere auch der Tipp _einen Nachmittag lang im Auto-Innenraum liegen lassen_ einen Versuch wert. So etwa um 15:30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bacara (14. Juni 2020)

Nabe vorne ist der Funworks Nabendynamo, der hat den Charme, dass man ihn auf andere Achsstandards umbauen kann. HR Nabe ist die DT350. Die Felgenaufkleber kommen ziemlich sicher noch runter, ich wollte bloß erstmal alles zusammenstecken und schauen wie's wirkt.

Das Dynamokabel habe ich auch durch die Gabel gezogen. Eine Litze aus einem 3 adrigen Kabel und ein Schrumpfschlauch um das Dynamokabel wieder durchzuziehen hat funktioniert   Unten am Belüftungsloch hab ich als Schutz noch etwas Schrumpfschlauch dran gelassen.


----------



## Bacara (18. Juni 2020)

MrGrey schrieb:


> DT Felgen haben Sticker drauf. Werde die bei mir demnächst auch entfernen... Mal gucken wie gut der Kleber ist



Ich habe gestern die Reifen auf- und die Aufkleber abgezogen. Ging ganz ohne Föhn und nachträgliche Reinigungsmittel, lies sich einfach bei Zimmertemperatur mit den Fingern abziehen.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Juni 2020)

Bacara schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern die Reifen auf- und die Aufkleber abgezogen. Ging ganz ohne Föhn und nachträgliche Reinigungsmittel, lies sich einfach bei Zimmertemperatur mit den Fingern abziehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1067098


Würdest du den Gravelking mal messen, wenn er Zeit hatte, sich ein bisschen einzuleben?


----------



## Rommos (18. Juni 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Würdest du den Gravelking mal messen, wenn er Zeit hatte, sich ein bisschen einzuleben?


Ich warte auf meine auch noch...bin gespannt


----------



## Bacara (18. Juni 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Würdest du den Gravelking mal messen, wenn er Zeit hatte, sich ein bisschen einzuleben?



 Klar, kann ich machen. Direkt nach dem Montieren ist er (27.5 x 2.1)  56mm breit.

Noch ein Bild vom gesamten Zwischenstand. Der Reifen passt optisch so ins Gesamtbild wie ich gehofft hatte.


----------



## Hordak (18. Juni 2020)

Mist, schick, ich hätte auch Reifen mit brauner Seitenwand kaufen sollen


----------



## Bacara (20. Juni 2020)

Der Rest der Teile ist angekommen und ich hab mal was fahrfertiges daraus gebaut    Ein paar Sachen müssen noch geändert werden.
Für mehr als 10 Minuten um den Block hat die Zeit noch nicht gereicht, aber es fühlt sich schon Mal gut an. Und für ein Bild war auch noch Zeit


----------



## Hordak (20. Juni 2020)

Sehr schick, gefällt mir richtig gut! Was ist das für eine Gepäckträger- / Schutzblech-Kombi?


----------



## randinneur (20. Juni 2020)

Hebie Wingee. Mich würden Langzeiterfahrungen mal interessieren und wie steif das Ganze ist. Angeblich sollen ja 8kg pro Seite möglich sein.


----------



## Bacara (21. Juni 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Hebie Wingee. Mich würden Langzeiterfahrungen mal interessieren und wie steif das Ganze ist. Angeblich sollen ja 8kg pro Seite möglich sein.



Genau! Von der Steifigkeit her hatte ich bei der Montage jetzt keine Bedenken, dass das mit den 8kg nicht hin haut. Genaueres kann ich sagen wenn das Rad in zwei Wochen wirklich zum pendeln genutzt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hordak (6. Juli 2020)

Ich habe am Wochenende die erste Zweitages-Tour mit dem Bridge Club gemacht. 72 km stumpf nach Norden bis kurz hinter die Niederländische Grenze, eine Nacht im Zelt, am nächsten Morgen wieder 72 km zurück.

Das war übrigens auch meine erste Tour mit meinem neuen Wahoo Elemnt Roam. Unterwegs wirklich ein Quantensprung im Vergleich zur Handy-Navigation in wasserdichter Topeak-Hülle!

Ein paar Fotos von unterwegs:

Auf geht's! Nee warte, die Trinkflaschen fehlen noch...






Nach ca. 25 km "explodiert" mir mitten im Wald der Hinterreifen  Ich hatte zwar eine Flasche Dichtmilch und Stopf-Salamis dabei, aber bei dem großen Riss habe ich den Schlauch eines vorbeifahrenden Bikers gerne angenommen. Danke ?






Erste Windmühle schon kurz hinter Schermbeck.





Das Wetter war nicht soo der Hit. Abendessen im Zelt im Nieselregen. Wenigstens gab's kaltes Bier...






Guten Morgen Schafe!






Guten Morgen Kaffee!





Heute war das Wetter noch bescheidener. Starker Wind aus allen Richtungen, dazu zeitweise Nieselregen. Teilweise Puls im roten Bereich bei 13 km/h... Der Seitenwind hätte mich da auf dem flachen Land fast weggepustet. Einmal kam der Wind so stark von rechts dass ich das Rad richtig rüberlehnen musste und mein Visier am Helm hochgeklappt ist. Das Navi meinte dann noch: "Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit rechts abbiegen." Ich so: 

Aber manchmal war's auch ruhiger:






Mittagspause an einem ehemaligen Munitionsbunker.





Insgesamt war's trotzdem eine schöne Tour und eine nette Auszeit vom Alltag. Über Dinge an denen man nix ändern kann, so wie Pannen oder Wetter, soll man sich ja eh nicht ärgern. Wie sagte schon der Dalai Lama: "Warum soll ich mich aufregen? Dann muss ich mich ja wieder abregen. Und das wäre mir viel zu anstrengend."


----------



## Diman (6. Juli 2020)

Hallo @Hordak, was ist das für eine Befestigung für marsh guard vorne?


----------



## Hordak (6. Juli 2020)

Hi, das ist eigentlich die Halterung für das Steckschutzblech. Je nach Wetter oder Einsatzzweck wechsle ich schon mal, und zufällig passte die Halterung vom SKS Velo 65 Mountain ganz gut mit dem Marsh Guard zusammen, nachdem ich noch zwei Langlöcher in den Marsh Guard geschnitten hatte.

Befestigt ist der Marsh Guard daran (und an der Gabel) mit diesen schmalen Klettbändern von der Rolle die man bei Amazon kaufen kann um damit Kabelsalat zu sortieren.


----------



## MLOutlaw (6. Juli 2020)

@Hordak 
Welche Rahmentasche ist das ? Topeak Midloader ?


----------



## rhonin (6. Juli 2020)

MLOutlaw schrieb:


> Welche Rahmentasche ist das ? Topeak Midloader ?


ich Antworte mal: ja
mag das Topeak Zeug wegen P/L eigdl. ganz gern, aber Wasserdicht ist da nix von... also wenn es richtig Regnet


----------



## rhonin (6. Juli 2020)

Wolltest Du Testen was so geht an Gepäck oder warum die vielen Taschen?


----------



## Hordak (7. Juli 2020)

rhonin schrieb:


> ich Antworte mal: ja
> mag das Topeak Zeug wegen P/L eigdl. ganz gern, aber Wasserdicht ist da nix von... also wenn es richtig Regnet



Korrekt. Midloader in Größe M, da ursprünglich fürs Hardtail mit dem geschwungenen Unterrohr gekauft. Am Bridge Club ist sie halt etwas zu klein.
Wasserdicht ist sie wirklich nicht, aber man hat ja immer etwas dabei das nicht wasserdicht verpackt werden muss. Ich hatte da jetzt meine Regenklamotten drin.

Die kleine Oberrohr-Tasche hat wenigstens eine kleine Regenmütze die man zur  Not drüber ziehen kann, richtig wasserdicht ist aber erst die Backloader Satteltasche (hatte ich jetzt nicht dabei), die hat einen wasserdichten Innensack.


----------



## Hordak (7. Juli 2020)

rhonin schrieb:


> Wolltest Du Testen was so geht an Gepäck oder warum die vielen Taschen?



Genau, es sollte nach mehr aussehen, ich hatte gehofft dass ich unterwegs von fremden Leuten ehrfürchtig gefragt werde ob ich auf großer Weltreise bin ?

Im Ernst:

1. Die beiden Rahmentaschen hätte ich nicht gebraucht, wollte aber mehr Ordnung und schneller an Sachen wie Snacks und Regensachen kommen.

2. Mein Camping-Zeugs ist nicht super-leicht, super klein verpackbar und super-teuer, dafür aber auch nicht so super-anfällig für Beschädigungen.

3. Ich bin nicht so der Minimalist beim Campen... Ich esse gerne (halbwegs) gut und von einem ordentlichen Teller und habe noch andere "Wohlfühl-Artikel" dabei die eigentlich nicht sein müssten, mir meine leider viel zu seltenen Zeltnächte aber angenehmer machen. Ich mags so


----------



## rhonin (7. Juli 2020)

Alles Gut, sollte ohne Wertung sein! 
War vorletztes Jahr Bilderbuchmässig auf Bikepackingtrip in Schweden, aber mir geht daß gekrame total auf den Senkel und ich werde wohl auch wieder mit Panniers fahren. Dieses Gewurschtel alles wieder so zu verstauen wie es war macht MIR nicht so Spaß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hordak (7. Juli 2020)

Ja das mit dem kramen ist so eine Sache... Auf längeren Touren weiß man ja was wo ist und entwickelt eine gewisse Pack-Routine, aber für längere Touren fehlt mir inzwischen die Zeit  ? 

Ich behelfe mir dann damit mein Zeug in Wäschebeuteln zu sortieren und mir ggf noch hinten auf die Packtaschen zu schreiben welche Sachen in welcher Tasche stecken (das heißt, ich schreibe auf ein aufgeklebtes, breites Stück Gewebeband).


----------



## MrGrey (7. Juli 2020)

So sah das bei mir in der Woche nach Pfingsten aus. In den Ortlieb-Taschen waren hauptsächlich leichte Sachen (Isomatten, Kinderklamotten usw.), in der Rolle das Zelt + Unterlage, in der Rahmentasche schwere Sachen wie Zeltstangen, Heringe, Snacks, Kamera, Powerbank und in der Arschrakete war dann sogar noch Platz für Papas Klamotten. Im Hänger Windeln, Laufrad, Literatur und ein Reiswaffelhungriges Kind. Die Landkarten sind aus Versehen zu Hause geblieben, schön war unsere erste Radtour als Familie trotzdem. Die "schwere" Küche und weitere Wasserflaschen sind am Mama-Rad gelandet (bei dem Setup bleibt nur ein Flaschenhalter frei).

Zum Rad: Hab mich vorn für den Tubus Duo entschieden - hat gut geklappt nur das mit den unteren Taschenhaken hab ich irgendwie Nachts beim Packen nicht kapiert, Spanngurte gingen auch. Die Rahmentasche ist selbst genäht und wird u.a. über die Flaschenhalterösen befestigt. Mit der Front-Beladung fuhr sich das Rad wunderbar, kein wackeliges Übersteueren oder ähnliches, im Zusammenspiel mit dem schweren Hänger hinten fuhr sich das alles sehr ausgeglichen, sowohl auf Straßen als auch auf Waldwegen im schönen Muldental. Der breite Lenker ist sicherlich ein Grund dafür. Leider ist der Fairweather Bullmoose mit den ESI Grips aber noch nicht ganz optimal für mich: Die Hände knicken außen nach vorn weg und außerdem habe ich keine richtige Möglichkeit umzugreifen (z.B. bei Gegenwind). Ich werde wahrscheinlich andere Griffe und die "Inner Barends" probieren, weil ich den Lenker von der Optik her schon sehr mag. Alternativ muss dann ein "Alt-Bar" Lenker mit mehr Kröpfung her (Surly Moloko oder sowas). Der Maxxis Ikon ist leider sehr laut, weshalb er bei der nächsten Tour wahrscheinlich durch einen G-One oder sowas ersetzt wird. Abgesehen davon mag ich den Reifen sehr.

Nachtrag: die Chariot-Kupplung funktioniert nur so lala mit dem Bridge Club ... verdreht sich dann doch hin und wieder. Werde wahrscheinlich auf Weber umsteigen.


----------



## dzoro (25. Juli 2020)

Da eine größere Tour auf hauptsächlich Radweg und ggf. Schotter geplant ist, habe ich die Marathon Almotion 27.5x2.15 aufgezogen. Die Teile sehen zwar nicht so cool aus wie die 2.4 Riddler sind im Vergleich aber sauschnell. Bin gespannt wie die auf Tour performen.


----------



## Spooniak (25. Juli 2020)

dzoro schrieb:


> Da eine größere Tour auf hauptsächlich Radweg und ggf. Schotter geplant ist, habe ich die Marathon Almotion 27.5x2.15 aufgezogen. Die Teile sehen zwar nicht so cool aus wie die 2.4 Riddler sind im Vergleich aber sauschnell. Bin gespannt wie die auf Tour performen.



Fahre die Almotion in 2.15 auf meinem Fargo. Sind super Reifen, rollen sehr schnell und bequem. Und bisher hatte ich noch nie einen Platten (fahre die Almotion auf fast allen meinen Rädern). Absolut empfehlenswert. 

Was für einen Lenker hast du bei deinem Surly verbaut, gefällt mir auf dem ersten Blick sehr gut?


----------



## dzoro (25. Juli 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Fahre die Almotion in 2.15 auf meinem Fargo. Sind super Reifen, rollen sehr schnell und bequem. Und bisher hatte ich noch nie einen Platten (fahre die Almotion auf fast allen meinen Rädern). Absolut empfehlenswert.
> 
> Was für einen Lenker hast du bei deinem Surly verbaut, gefällt mir auf dem ersten Blick sehr gut?


Das ist der Jones Bar Bend. Habe bei Lenkern mit wenig Seep immer Probleme mit tauben Fingern. Beim Jones Bar mit dem starken Sweep 45 Grad und den vielen Griffpositionen alles super.


----------



## dzoro (25. Juli 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Fahre die Almotion in 2.15 auf meinem Fargo. Sind super Reifen, rollen sehr schnell und bequem. Und bisher hatte ich noch nie einen Platten (fahre die Almotion auf fast allen meinen Rädern). Absolut empfehlenswert.
> 
> Was für einen Lenker hast du bei deinem Surly verbaut, gefällt mir auf dem ersten Blick sehr gut?


Das ist der Jones Bar Bend. Habe bei Lenkern mit wenig Seep immer Probleme mit tauben Fingern. Beim Jones Bar mit dem starken Sweep 45 Grad und den vielen Griffpositionen alles super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooniak (25. Juli 2020)

Super, danke. Aber die Preise, die ich auf die schnelle finden konnte (für einen Alu Lenker!) bleibe ich bei meinem Woodchipper. 145€ ist doch verrückt


----------



## dzoro (25. Juli 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Super, danke. Aber die Preise, die ich auf die schnelle finden konnte (für einen Alu Lenker!) bleibe ich bei meinem Woodchipper. 145€ ist doch verrückt


Nein, 85 EUR kostet das Teil.


----------



## Spooniak (25. Juli 2020)

dzoro schrieb:


> Nein, 85 EUR kostet das Teil.



Bin ich blind? Wo hast du den Lenker für den Preis bekommen? Habe nur irgendwelche eBay Kleinanzeigen gefunden mit horrenden Preisen...


----------



## dzoro (25. Juli 2020)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Bin ich blind? Wo hast du den Lenker für den Preis bekommen? Habe nur irgendwelche eBay Kleinanzeigen gefunden mit horrenden Preisen...


 Biglebikeski oder Goldsprint


----------



## randinneur (26. Juli 2020)

dzoro schrieb:


> Biglebikeski oder Goldsprint



is aber die "schwerere" unkonifizierte Variante.


----------



## dzoro (26. Juli 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> is aber die "schwerere" unkonifizierte Variante.


Beim Bend gibt es nur 2 Varianten die sich nur in der Breite unterscheiden. Die breitere 71cm Variante wiegt 355 Gramm. Beim Loop gibts zig Varianten auch in Carbon und Titan.


----------



## randinneur (26. Juli 2020)

Ups. Hab überlesen, dass es um den Bend geht...


----------



## Bacara (26. Juli 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Hebie Wingee. Mich würden Langzeiterfahrungen mal interessieren und wie steif das Ganze ist. Angeblich sollen ja 8kg pro Seite möglich sein.



Ich bin jetzt ein paar Kilometer mit dem Rad gefahren. Der Gepäckträger ist absolut unauffällig, ich habe aber auch nur eine Tasche mit circa 5kg dran. Man muss allerdings Bedenken, dass die Streben deutlich tiefer liegen, als bei einem herkömmlichen Träger. Fersenkontakt mit der Tasche wird dadurch ein Thema. Ich habe meine Tasche deswegen im Winkel und weiter hinten montiert. So funktioniert das ganz gut.

Ansonsten bin ich bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. Der Lenker würde gegen einen mit mehr Backsweep getauscht, die hintere Bremsleitung muss noch gekürzt werden und die Kool Stop Beläge rubbeln übel auf den Shimano Scheiben. Aber abgesehen davon ist es ein geniales Rad.


----------



## Hordak (27. Juli 2020)

Bacara schrieb:


> ...der Lenker würde gegen einen mit mehr Backsweep getauscht (...) werden ...



Auf der Suche nach mehr Backsweep bin ich beim SQLab 30X Flatbar mit 16° gelandet und finde der greift sich richtig gut und passt auch optisch zum Rad


----------



## bude01 (21. August 2020)

Ich hab mir mal die Geo-Daten vom Kona Dew angesehen. Zur Reifenclearance finde ich nicht viel. Aber Rahmengeo scheint mir sehr sehr ähnlich zu sein, als Bridge Club Alternative wenn man nicht gerade plant über den Kashmir zu bikepacken, oder?









						All Road Bike | Bridge Club Touring Bike
					

As a highly versatile, all road touring bike, the Bridge Club can evenly navigate the backwoods and single lane highways so you can go anywhere.




					surlybikes.com
				









						KONA BIKES | URBAN  |  URBAN  |  Dr Dew
					

The Dr is in. Sophisticated, smart, and well-equipped. Yes, we’re talking about a bike. The Dr Dew features a sleek Cromoly Butted frame in a gorgeous sun-catching blue. A 12-speed groupset keeps shifting ultra-smooth and geared for any big hill the city may have. Powerful hydraulic disc brakes...



					konaworld.com
				




in Alu finde ich das Kona sogar eine sehr gute Alternative. Preiswert und mit guter Grundgruppe. Vielleicht andere Laufräder, aber das ist schon recht gut oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (21. August 2020)

Hmm naja es gibt ungefaehr fuenf verschiedene Dews.  Welches schwebt Dir da vor?
Das Basis-Dew hat eine total billige Gruppe. 
Dein Link zeigt auf das _besser ausgestattete_ Dr. Dew in Stahl, Du redest aber von Alu.
Alu wuerde ich hingegen nicht nehmen.
Mit den Reifen ... nun ja Augenmasz sagt dass das montierte 650B47 mit Schutzblech schon in Richtung obere Grenze geht. Sieht nicht aus als ginge da sehr viel mehr. 
Wenn da ohne Schutzblech 2.4" reinpasst, dann waere ich ueberrascht.
Aber schriftlich hab ich da auch nix gesehen.


----------



## bude01 (21. August 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hmm naja es gibt ungefaehr fuenf verschiedene Dews.  Welches schwebt Dir da vor?
> Das Basis-Dew hat eine total billige Gruppe.
> Dein Link zeigt auf das _besser ausgestattete_ Dr. Dew in Stahl, Du redest aber von Alu.
> Alu wuerde ich hingegen nicht nehmen.
> ...


Das ist korrekt, das Dr. Dew von 2020 ist Alu und hat eine 12er NX. Meine Frau braucht ein S, da 155cm gross und 55kg. breiter als 650B47 braucht es eh nicht, das Bridge club würden wir auch nicht breiter bereifen. Dr. Dew 2021 ist wohl wieder Stahl. 
Gesehen hab ich es bei Alltricks in S 2020 Dr. Dew. Finds nicht übel, logo sind es sackschwere LRS aber das sind sie im BC von der Stange auch, oder? Bin halt echt auf Zwergenvelosuche


----------



## nightwolf (21. August 2020)

Ja in diesem Falle wuerde ich Dir eher empfehlen, einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen.
Hier schauen ja eher die paar Leute rein die ein Surly Bridge Club aufbauen / aufgebaut haben und der eine oder andere dem das Modell einfach so ganz gut gefaellt (so wie halt ich).
Jemand der Dir bei Deiner Frage weiterhelfen kann wird sich hier vermutlich garnicht her verirren. 

Also konkret koenntest Du ein 2020er Kona Dr. Dew in Alu (abweichend von der Version online, das ist schon die 2021er) und RH = S fuer Deine Frau bekommen (zu einem guten Preis), das passt ins Anforderungsprofil, und Du brauchst evtl. ein Laufrad-Upgrade weil Serien-LRS zu schwer.
Da ich mir immer alles selber zusammenbaue kann ich Dir da dazu aber leider nix weiter sagen.


----------



## izipizi (19. September 2020)

Bacara schrieb:


> Nabe vorne ist der Funworks Nabendynamo, der hat den Charme, dass man ihn auf andere Achsstandards umbauen kann. HR Nabe ist die DT350. Die Felgenaufkleber kommen ziemlich sicher noch runter, ich wollte bloß erstmal alles zusammenstecken und schauen wie's wirkt.
> 
> Das Dynamokabel habe ich auch durch die Gabel gezogen. Eine Litze aus einem 3 adrigen Kabel und ein Schrumpfschlauch um das Dynamokabel wieder durchzuziehen hat funktioniert   Unten am Belüftungsloch hab ich als Schutz noch etwas Schrumpfschlauch dran gelassen.



Hi, ich baue gerade auch ein BC zusammen und eine Sache mit HR Naben habe ich noch nicht verstanden. Du hast ein DT350 zusammen mit LRS bestellt, aber DT350 ist doch für 12x148mm Standart gemacht. Hast du dazu auch irgendein Umrüsungskit geholt?


----------



## Hordak (20. September 2020)

Du kannst die Nabe für (fast) alle Einbaumaße konfigurieren.


----------



## izipizi (20. September 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Du kannst die Nabe für (fast) alle Einbaumaße konfigurieren.


Cool, also für den Bridge Club, wenn ich einen DT350 mit felgen bestelle, was brauche ich dann noch, um die 141mm Achse zu bekommen? Was hast Du benutzt? Ich mache das zum ersten Mal und kann keine Info darüber finden. Kann man das auch beim actionsports.de konfigurieren?


----------



## BigJohn (20. September 2020)

141mm ist boost mit qr Endkappen, aber da gehen auch ganz normal 135mm


----------



## Bacara (21. September 2020)

izipizi schrieb:


> Hi, ich baue gerade auch ein BC zusammen und eine Sache mit HR Naben habe ich noch nicht verstanden. Du hast ein DT350 zusammen mit LRS bestellt, aber DT350 ist doch für 12x148mm Standart gemacht. Hast du dazu auch irgendein Umrüsungskit geholt?



Wie schon oben gesagt, gibt's die Nabe in verschiedenen Einbaustandards gleich ab Werk. Ob's die im 141 Boost QR Einbaumaß gibt weiß ich jetzt nicht, ich fahre sie klassisch als 135mm QR.


----------



## izipizi (21. September 2020)

Vielen Dank für ihre Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bude01 (21. September 2020)

Sorry nochmal, vorn und hinten klassische Schnellspannermaße, also oldschool geht da rein?


----------



## der_ulmer (22. September 2020)

izipizi schrieb:


> Hi, ich baue gerade auch ein BC zusammen und eine Sache mit HR Naben habe ich noch nicht verstanden. Du hast ein DT350 zusammen mit LRS bestellt, aber DT350 ist doch für 12x148mm Standart gemacht. Hast du dazu auch irgendein Umrüsungskit geholt?



Servus!

falls für dich interessant, ich habe aus meinem Bridge Club noch den original 27,5 Zoll LRS übrig. Den habe ich gleich gegen etwas individuelles getauscht.
Bei Interesse schreib einfach ne PN.

Beste Grüße,
Tony


----------



## Bacara (22. September 2020)

bude01 schrieb:


> Sorry nochmal, vorn und hinten klassische Schnellspannermaße, also oldschool geht da rein?



Ja, das passt


----------



## bude01 (22. September 2020)

einfach schwer wie Sau der Rahmen. tja.


----------



## mechatronixx (1. November 2020)

Das scheint hier ja der inoffizielle Bridge Club Club zu sein !?! Dann will ich doch mein Club mit dem ich seit Anfang des Jahres durch die Gegend fahre auch mal herzeigen: 












Da hat Surly echt ein schickes Bike zum super Kurs im Angebot! Ich würde es jeder Zeit wieder kaufen und hab zwischenzeitlich sogar überlegt noch ein zweites mit Dropbars aufzubauen.


----------



## Remstalhunter (1. November 2020)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Das scheint hier ja der inoffizielle Bridge Club Club zu sein !?! Dann will ich doch mein Club mit dem ich seit Anfang des Jahres durch die Gegend fahre auch mal herzeigen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1142484
> Anhang anzeigen 1142485
> Anhang anzeigen 1142486Anhang anzeigen 1142487
> Da hat Surly echt ein schickes Bike zum super Kurs im Angebot! Ich würde es jeder Zeit wieder kaufen und hab zwischenzeitlich sogar überlegt noch ein zweites mit Dropbars aufzubauen.


Guten Morgen, du scheinst viele Reifen durchzuprobieren. Welche sind aus deine Sicht die Besten bisher gewesen und kannst du zu allen hier gezeigten deine Erfahrung wiedergeben? Welche Breite hast du bei den Mezcal gewählt und geht das ohne Probleme mit den SKS Schutzblechen?
Welche Innenbreite der Felgen fährst du?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbagger (1. November 2020)

Hallo! 

Bin am überlegen mir auch ein Bridge Club Rahmen zu kaufen. Bin 187cm. mit 90cm Schrittlänge. Welche Rahmengröße wäre dir richtige für mich, L oder XL? 

Gruß realbagger


----------



## Rommos (1. November 2020)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Das scheint hier ja der inoffizielle Bridge Club Club zu sein !?! Dann will ich doch mein Club mit dem ich seit Anfang des Jahres durch die Gegend fahre auch mal herzeigen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1142484
> Anhang anzeigen 1142485
> Anhang anzeigen 1142486Anhang anzeigen 1142487
> Da hat Surly echt ein schickes Bike zum super Kurs im Angebot! Ich würde es jeder Zeit wieder kaufen und hab zwischenzeitlich sogar überlegt noch ein zweites mit Dropbars aufzubauen.


Toller Aufbau und Einsatz 👍 ist der Lenker ein VO Crazy Bar? Kommt mir breiter vor 🤔
Mit Dropbar kann ich mir gut vorstellen 😍


----------



## BigJohn (1. November 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> VO Crazy Bar? Kommt mir breiter vor 🤔


Dann eher ein Koga Denham


----------



## mechatronixx (1. November 2020)

@Remstalhunter Ja, mit Reifen habe ich mich beschäftigt. Auf den ersten beiden Fotos war der Aufbau ganz frisch mit Onza Canis. Die hatte ich sehr günstig bei BC geschossen, eigentlich aber auch nur weil ich mir noch nicht sicher war was ich fahren will aber das Rad schon mal auf die Räder stellen wollte.  Dementsprechend habe ich die Canis dann auch nur ca. 300 km gefahren und bin dann auf die G-One Allround gewechselt. Leider scheint die Version die ich habe nicht TLE zu sein. Aber die aktuelle Version wird auf der Homepage von Schwalbe als TLE deklariert. Mit G-Ones war ich sehr zufrieden und ich werde mir vermutlich im Frühjahr die TLE Version zu legen. Auf dem Fotos mit den Schutzblechen sind Vittoria Mezcals in 2.25 drauf. Den habe ich genommen, weil ich für den Winter was mit mehr Profil wollte was schmal genug ist um unter die Bluemels zu passen. Von dem Mezcal bin ich auch sehr begeistert und den gibts auch in 2.6. Also vielleicht fahre ich Mezcal in 2.6 wenn die Schutzbleche wieder runter sind. Im Prinzip kommt es auf den Einsatzgebiet an. Wenn du viel Gravel und Waldautobahn fährst würde ich den G-One empfehlen. Fährst du mehr traillastig dann Mezcal. Wenn du schmaler unterwegs bist werden die Möglichkeiten noch vielfältiger. Da kommen dann auch Klassiker wie Panaracer Gravelking SK (27.5x2.1) oder Newcomer wie Teravail Sparwood/Rutland ins Spiel. Ich habe sogar schon Aufbauten gesehen wie sie die fetten Teravail Coronado (27.5x3.0) ins BC gepresst haben... Felgen habe ich DT Swiss HX581 mit 35mm Maulweite. Die sind Top! Bluemels ind die 65mm breiten und das geht mit 2.25er Mezcal (ist auf meiner Felge stattliche 60mm breit) gerade so. Ich hätte da eher die 2.1er Mezcals nehmen sollen.

@Rommos wie @BigJohn richtig erkannt ist es ein Koga Denham Bar! Den gibts jetzt auch mit Oversize Klemmung! Von dem Lenker bin ich sehr überzeugt und würde ich immer wieder nehmen.

PS: wenn Jemand mal nen breiten Reifen (2.85) auf dem BC fahren will würde ich die Onza Canis für einen schmalen Taler abgeben!


----------



## Bacara (1. November 2020)

realbagger schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bin am überlegen mir auch ein Bridge Club Rahmen zu kaufen. Bin 187cm. mit 90cm Schrittlänge. Welche Rahmengröße wäre dir richtige für mich, L oder XL?
> 
> Gruß realbagger



Hi, ich bin ziemlich genauso groß wie die (185/90) und fahre einen L Rahmen mit 90mm Vorbau mit 3cm Spacer. XL hätte ich auch überlegt, bin aber sehr zufrieden mit der Größe, XL hätte ich dann mit sehr kurzem Vorbau fahren müssen, was meiner Meinung nach nicht zum Rad passt. 
Das ganze schaut dann so aus


----------



## mechatronixx (1. November 2020)

Bacara schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin ziemlich genauso groß wie die (185/90) und fahre einen L Rahmen mit 90mm Vorbau mit 3cm Spacer. XL hätte ich auch überlegt, bin aber sehr zufrieden mit der Größe, XL hätte ich dann mit sehr kurzem Vorbau fahren müssen, was meiner Meinung nach nicht zum Rad passt.
> Das ganze schaut dann so aus
> Anhang anzeigen 1142592


Dafür hast du aber die Sattelstütze sehr weit rausgezogen. Ansonsten stimmiger Aufbau 

@realbagger Wenn du einen Lenker mit viel Backsweep (Jones, Denham, Crazybar, Molokko) fahren willst würde ich auf die größere Größe gehen wenn du zwischen zwei Größen schwankst.


----------



## nightwolf (1. November 2020)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Dafür hast du aber die Sattelstütze sehr weit rausgezogen.  (...)


Das ist normaler Mountainbike-Sattelstuetzen-Auszug und somit voellig korrekt bei einem MTB-basierten /-aehnlichen Rad wie diesem hier.
Weniger Auszug ist bei so einem Modell ein klares Indiz fuer 'Rahmen zu gross'.
1 Mio Euro Frage: Warum genau sind Sattelstuetzen 350 oder 400mm lang?
1.85m ist ein klarer Fall fuer L, XL waere da zu viel. _Ist schon alles richtig so_ 👍


mechatronixx schrieb:


> (...)   Ich würde es jeder Zeit wieder kaufen und hab zwischenzeitlich sogar überlegt noch ein zweites mit Dropbars aufzubauen.


Nun, auch hier, wie bereits gepostet: Das Rad ist quasi ein klassisches MTB - genau so haben frueher mal *alle* MTBs ausgesehen, bevor sich das alles so speziell entwickelte.
Und das bedeutet, dass das Oberrohr viel zu lang ist fuer einen stimmigen Aufbau mit Dropbar.
Ich hab mal in meiner Groesse (M) nachgeschaut, die Oberrohrlaenge effektiv von fast 60cm, das waere ca. 4-5cm zu viel.
Es gibt fuer Dropbar aber auch ein geeignetes Modell








						Disc Trucker | Long Distance Touring Bike | Surly Bikes
					

Surly Disc Trucker is a pure-bred drop bar touring bike that can take you from one end of the world to the other, if there’s a road to travel on.




					surlybikes.com


----------



## mike79 (1. November 2020)

Tipps wo man den Rahmen aktuell bekommen könnte?


----------



## mechatronixx (1. November 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Nun, auch hier, wie bereits gepostet: Das Rad ist quasi ein klassisches MTB - genau so haben frueher mal *alle* MTBs ausgesehen, bevor sich das alles so speziell entwickelte.
> Und das bedeutet, dass das Oberrohr viel zu lang ist fuer einen stimmigen Aufbau mit Dropbar.
> Ich hab mal in meiner Groesse (M) nachgeschaut, die Oberrohrlaenge effektiv von fast 60cm, das waere ca. 4-5cm zu viel.
> Es gibt fuer Dropbar aber auch ein geeignetes Modell
> ...


Ob "früher" alle MTB's mal so ausgesehen haben kann ich nicht beurteilen, das war scheinbar vor meiner Zeit. Klar, wenn man so ein Rad mit Dropbars aufbauen will muss man die Rahmengröße vermutlich eine Nr. kleiner wählen und einen sehr kurzen Vorbau nehmen und dann ist es immer noch kein Rennrad. Ein Rennrad soll so ein Bike, mMn., aber auch gar nicht werden. Ich kann mir mit meinen 1,74 einen Dropbar mit wenig Reach und viel Flare an meinem M gut vorstellen, weil ich ziemlich viele Spacer verbaut habe was ja dem Reach auch entgegen kommt. Und ein Disc Trucker ist meiner Meinung nach mit einem Bridge Club nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Tatsächlich hat Surly eigentlich kein Dropbar MTB á la Fargo im Angebot (möglicherweise weil Surly und Salsa dem gleichen Konzern angehören ?). Generell finde ich ist alles erlaubt was Spaß macht und wenn jemand mit Dropbar am BC  oder Brezel Lenker am Krampus glücklick ist, ist es doch ok.


----------



## nightwolf (1. November 2020)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Ob "früher" alle MTB's mal so ausgesehen haben kann ich nicht beurteilen, das war scheinbar vor meiner Zeit. (...)


Ja, offensichtlich - schau einfach mal in die Classic Bike Ecke oder in den  '26" Conversions' Thread.
Das Bridge Club ist quasi ein erste-Haelfte-Neunziger Stahl-MTB in neu, mit Detailaenderungen / Modernisierungen.


mechatronixx schrieb:


> (...) und wenn jemand mit Dropbar am BC (...) glücklick ist, (...)


Und genau das bezweifle ich massiv.
Ich meine, es kann ja jede*R basteln was er/sie will, aber nicht dass es hinterher heisst es haette niemand davor gewarnt 😜
Und es ist auch immer noch zweierlei, ob man einen erste-Haelfte-Neunziger Stahl-MTB Rahmen im Keller findet und an diesem mal einen Dropbar ausprobieren will (gibts auch einen Thread drueber mit zahllosen Fotos von solchen alten MTBs mit Stummelvorbauten), oder sich extra einen Bridge Club Rahmen neu kauft und dann versucht diesen (obwohl ungeeignet weil zu lang) mit einem Dropbar zu verheiraten.
Wenn man neu kauft, koennte man ja eigentlich auch passend kaufen. _Waere mein Vorschlag_ 😄

Ich als jemand, der 'dank' vergleichsweise hohen Orang-Utan-Koeffizienten immer 20mm laengere Vorbauten nimmt als in der Spec steht ... Selbst mir wird der Vorbau fuer Dropbar an einem MTB zu kurz und ich bin mit dem Fahrverhalten unzufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mechatronixx (1. November 2020)

Wie berechnet sich eigentlich der Orang-Utan-Koeffizient? Vielleicht bin ich da ja auch ganz besonders begünstigt 😂. Klar, ob man sich einen neuen Rahmen kauft und dann solche Bastelaktionen startet muss jeder selber wissen. Letzten Endes würde ich mir das auch 3 mal überlegen, denn man will die Kohle ja auch nicht aus dem Fenster werfen. Aber ich habe nen Woodchipper im Zulauf, wenn ich noch nen kurzen Vorbau im Keller finde montiere ich den mal am BC und mache ein paar Fotos.


----------



## realbagger (1. November 2020)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Dafür hast du aber die Sattelstütze sehr weit rausgezogen. Ansonsten stimmiger Aufbau
> 
> @realbagger Wenn du einen Lenker mit viel Backsweep (Jones, Denham, Crazybar, Molokko) fahren willst würde ich auf die größere Größe gehen wenn du zwischen zwei Größen schwankst.


Mir schaut die auch ganz schön weit raus. 

Gruß realbagger


----------



## nightwolf (1. November 2020)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Wie berechnet sich eigentlich der Orang-Utan-Koeffizient?  (...)


Das ist nix zum Lachen ☝
OK offiziell heisst es Affenindex, das Wort hab ich mir nicht gemerkt ... Was ich halt immer im Hinterkopf habe, ist die Forumsweisheit, dass Surlys primaer fuer Orang-Utans geeignet seien ... 
Hohe Wissenschaft 😜






						Affenindex – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## mechatronixx (1. November 2020)

Ich glaube der Orang-Utan-Koeffizient ist umgekehrt proportional zum Spacerturm, oder? Keine Ahnung was Orang-Utan-Koeffizient ist, aber hilft es wenn ich mir die Schuhe binden kann ohne mich zu bücken? 😂 so jetzt aber genug OT


----------



## Bacara (1. November 2020)

realbagger schrieb:


> Mir schaut die auch ganz schön weit raus.
> 
> Gruß realbagger



Ich habe gerade mal nachgemessen. Der Sattelstützenauszug ist bei mir 20,5cm, was wie @nightwolf schon sagt, für ein Mountainbike ähnliches Rad für mich absolut in Ordnung ist. Man darf halt nicht vergessen, dass das Bridge Club ein Mountainbike und kein Crosser oder Gravelbike ist.


----------



## Remstalhunter (1. November 2020)

nightwolf schrieb:


> 1.85m ist ein klarer Fall fuer L, XL waere da zu viel. _Ist schon alles richtig so_ 👍


Ich fahre kein BC aber ein KM in L. Bin 1,84m groß bei einer Schrittlänge von Barfuß 89 cm und mit Schuhen ca. 91 cm. Im Zweifel würde ich die Schrittlänge mit Schuhen nehmen, da man selten barfuß fährt. Das hat mein Fahrradhändler so gemessen bei meinem Fully. Ich selber habe zur Bestimmung des KMs die 89cm herangezogen, weil ich das vergessen hatte. Damit war ich klar an der Grenze von L zu XL. Würde ich neu aufbauen, dann würde ich den XL nehmen. Sattelstützenauszug ist bei mir bei ner 400er Stütze an max. Fahte ich mit Winterschuhen oder Straßenschuhe, dann liegt der Auszug 1cm über max. Macht mir kein Kopfzerbrechen, würde aber den XL nehmen, weil dann der Spacerturm auch etwas kleiner ausfällt. Habe am L nen 80er Vorbau. Dann kann man den Reach beim XL noch über die Vorbaulänge kompensieren.
Von daher würde ich ohne die Schrittlänge zu beachten, bei 1,85m Körpergröße nicht pauschal von Größe L ausgehen. Logo, persönliche Vorlieben spielen auch noch ne Rolle.


----------



## nightwolf (1. November 2020)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Orang-Utan-Koeffizient ist umgekehrt proportional zum Spacerturm, oder?  (...)


Ja genau 😆


----------



## Rommos (1. November 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Dann eher ein Koga Denham





mechatronixx schrieb:


> @Rommos wie @BigJohn richtig erkannt ist es ein Koga Denham Bar! Den gibts jetzt auch mit Oversize Klemmung! Von dem Lenker bin ich sehr überzeugt und würde ich immer wieder nehmen.
> 
> PS: wenn Jemand mal nen breiten Reifen (2.85) auf dem BC fahren will würde ich die Onza Canis für einen schmalen Taler abgeben!




Gibt es da eine Bezugs-Quelle, den würde ich gerne mal testen


----------



## mechatronixx (1. November 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Gibt es da eine Bezugs-Quelle, den würde ich gerne mal testen


Ja, justpedal.nl da kannst du ihn bekommen. Der Laden auch sonst ganz nette Sachen im Angebot 👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (1. November 2020)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Ja, justpedal.nl da kannst du ihn bekommen. Der Laden auch sonst ganz nette Sachen im Angebot 👍🏻


Da hätte ich echt selbst dran denken können 🙄 Merci


----------



## bude01 (4. November 2020)

Nach Hin-und-Her - Überlegen. Für meine 155cm grosse Gattin wird es aufgrund der wohl bequemeren Sitzposition ein Bridge Club anstatt eines midnight specials werden.

Ich suche eine Gruppe/Schaltungsvariante mit ordentlicher Untersetzung, 11 fach, da wir keine microspline Laufräder haben.

Ausserdem Kurbellänge 155 oder 165mm... das ist nicht so einfach. 

Selbst bei Vpace nicht lieferbar. 

Bei 1x11 habe ich schlicht die Sorge, die Gangsprünge für so eine Mullet/vokuhila-Übersetzung könnten zu gross sein. ansonsten schlicht 2x11 - aber eben das Kurbelproblem.
Für eine GArbaruk-Schaltwerklösung (11-42/46/50) und vorn 30 oder 32 wäre ich schon auch zu haben.

laufräder - ich denke an 27.5 x 47 oder sogar 42mm. Vor allem Stadt. z.B. Pari Moto... mit kürzeren Kurbeln sollte das gehen. Sie wiegt 55kg...


----------



## mike79 (4. November 2020)

mit 11/30 oder 32 und recht kleinen Reifen wird eher der schnellste Gang ein Problem werden bei dem Rad


----------



## bude01 (4. November 2020)

Sie fährt nicht schnell und aus Erfahrung nie schneller als 40 kmh den Berg herab. Aber ja, über 2x11 muss ich nachdenken.


----------



## mike79 (4. November 2020)

bude01 schrieb:


> Sie fährt nicht schnell und aus Erfahrung nie schneller als 40 kmh den Berg herab. Aber ja, über 2x11 muss ich nachdenken.


Schnell muss das gar nicht sein. 
Hab 36/11 am Stadtrad mit 650b Reifen in 47iger Breite und da fehlt schon eher noch was zum richtig rein treten


----------



## MrGrey (5. November 2020)

Schonmal bei den guten alten 4-Kant-Kurbeln geguckt (z.B. bei Radplan Delta)? Wenn vorn 2fach solltest du schauen, dass sie vllt nicht bei jedem Mal Anfahren in der Stadt den Umwerfer schalten muss. Race Face Aeffect gibt es auch in 165mm, entweder Direct Mount oder mit der Möglichkeit einen Spider zu montieren. Den Spider mit zwei 11fach-Kettenblättern (26 und 36 Zähne) hab ich noch rumliegen (falls Interesse dann bitte PN).

Ich fahr an meinem Bridege Club XT 1x11 mit einem 34er Blatt vorn und 11-46 hinten und finde das eigentlich auch ausreichend für Touren mit Gepäck oder den Einsatz im Wald. Die 11-46 Shimano-Kassette hat zwar große Abstände bei den großen Ritzeln aber dafür sind die schnellen Gänge dann etwas enger gestuft, was ich persönlich für diesen Einsatzbereich sehr angenehm finde.

Falls Schutzbleche montiert werden sollen, könnten die "kleinen" Reifen in 27.5 Probleme bereiten, weil dann die Abstände zur Gabelkrone bzw. der Sitzstrebenbrücke recht groß werden könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (5. November 2020)

Als das Bridge Club angekündigt wurde, dachte ich das wird ein Ladenhüter. Stattdessen voll der Jackpot für Surly. Überall ausverkauft, hoch gelobt, tolle Aufbauten. Ist tatsächlich ein wirklich interessantes Bike.


----------



## BigJohn (6. November 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Überall ausverkauft


Wobei es erst mal nichts heißen muss, wenn QBP-Produkte bei uns ausverkauft sind. Cosmic schafft die ja teilweise nur in homöopathischen Dosen über den Teich.
Der Ladenhüter heißt wohl eher Midnight Special


----------



## Hordak (6. November 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Als das Bridge Club angekündigt wurde, dachte ich das wird ein Ladenhüter. Stattdessen voll der Jackpot für Surly. Überall ausverkauft, hoch gelobt, tolle Aufbauten. Ist tatsächlich ein wirklich interessantes Bike.



Ich bin jahrelang um Surly herum geschlichen, fand die Ausfallenden aber immer blöd. Ich brauche kein Dutzend Möglichkeiten, das macht doch alles nur unnötig kompliziert (zB waagerechte Ausfallenden in Kombination mit fest verbauten Schutzblechen). Als dann das Bridge Club raus kam habe ich mich richtig gefreut, und noch mehr gefreut als dann ein Jahr später das Rahmenset raus kam


----------



## Remstalhunter (6. November 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Ich bin jahrelang um Surly herum geschlichen, fand die Ausfallenden aber immer blöd. Ich brauche kein Dutzend Möglichkeiten, das macht doch alles nur unnötig kompliziert (zB waagerechte Ausfallenden in Kombination mit fest verbauten Schutzblechen). Als dann das Bridge Club raus kam habe ich mich richtig gefreut, und noch mehr gefreut als dann ein Jahr später das Rahmenset raus kam


Für die waagrechten Ausfallenden gibt es Distanzstücke, die immer eine feste Einbauposition erlauben und dadurch kein Problem mit Schutzblechen besteht. Die Jungs haben einfache Lösungen am Start und machen den Rahmen (Bsp Karate Monkey) für unterschiedliche Aufbauten flexibel. Muss leider immer wieder feststellen, dass die Amis oft einfache, aber gute Lösungswege gehen. Habe ich auch im Job oft erlebt.


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. November 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Als das Bridge Club angekündigt wurde, dachte ich das wird ein Ladenhüter. Stattdessen voll der Jackpot für Surly. Überall ausverkauft, hoch gelobt, tolle Aufbauten. Ist tatsächlich ein wirklich interessantes Bike.



Verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Ist ne Art Ogre mit reduzierter Reifenbreite. Zumindest wenn man 622er Laufräder fahren will, passen die gängigen MTB Reifen aller nicht rein.
Und alle Räder, die nicht Singlespeed tauglich sind, sind sowieso doof!


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. November 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Die Jungs haben einfache Lösungen am Start und machen den Rahmen (Bsp Karate Monkey) für unterschiedliche Aufbauten flexibel.



Genaus das hat mich schon mehr als einmal davor gerettet einen neuen Rahmen kaufen zu müssen. Ich brauche alle paar Jahre mal ne Veränderung und mein Karate Monkey macht fast jeden Blödsinn mit.


----------



## mechatronixx (9. November 2020)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Ist ne Art Ogre mit reduzierter Reifenbreite. Zumindest wenn man 622er Laufräder fahren will, passen die gängigen MTB Reifen aller nicht rein.
> Und alle Räder, die nicht Singlespeed tauglich sind, sind sowieso doof!


Unterschätzt den Preisunterschied nicht. Immerhin schon 200€ beim Frameset. Ist halt ein Fahrrad für Otto-Normalverbraucher, der den ganzen 1000 Optionen- Hinterbau nicht braucht sondern ein einfaches System. Ich kann schon verstehen warum Surly die Bikes verkauft wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## cjbffm (9. November 2020)

bude01 schrieb:


> Ausserdem Kurbellänge 155 oder 165mm... das ist nicht so einfach.


Die größte Auswahl dürfte Specialites TA haben. Ich weiß es nicht konkret, weil ich kurze Kurbeln noch nie gebraucht habe. Aber wenn es einer anbietet, dann die. Man kann dort auch direkt bestellen - natürlich zum empfohlenen Verkaufspreis: 





						Spécialités T.A.
					

Boutique propulsée par PrestaShop




					specialites-ta.com


----------



## cjbffm (9. November 2020)

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch, der das Bridge-Club-Rahmenset gekauft hat, beide Teile auch mal gewogen?


----------



## Hordak (10. November 2020)

Jau, siehe Post #37:
"Rahmen wiegt nackig incl. aller Schrauben 2.67 kg, die Gabel 1.35 kg." 
Der gewogenen Rahmen ist in Größe M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (11. November 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Ladenhüter heißt wohl eher Midnight Special


Ich hätte auf das Pack Rat gewettet.


----------



## micma (11. November 2020)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich hätte auf das Pack Rat gewettet.


Don' t mess with the Rat Pack!

Suche garade nach Ersatz für mein Pack Rat (von Auto zerstört) und will eigentlich wieder eins. Fuhr sich super!
Wenn ich lieb frage bauen die mur sicher ein Disc Rat


----------



## cjbffm (12. November 2020)

Hordak schrieb:


> Jau, siehe Post #37:
> "Rahmen wiegt nackig incl. aller Schrauben 2.67 kg, die Gabel 1.35 kg."
> Der gewogenen Rahmen ist in Größe M.


In Ergänzung zu meiner Frage oben. Wieviel wiegen denn eure komplett aufgebauten Räder? Meinetwegen auch mit oder ohne Schutzblech oder Gepäckträger. 
Ich plane ja, mir ein BC aufzubauen, und dann kann ich mich schon mal seelisch auf das Endgewicht vorbereiten, bzw. umplanen.


----------



## Hordak (12. November 2020)

Mit allem (Nabendynamo, feste Lichtanlage, Steckschutzbleche, Gepäckträger, Flaschenhalter) kommt meines ziemlich genau auf 14 kg.


----------



## realbagger (13. November 2020)

realbagger schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bin am überlegen mir auch ein Bridge Club Rahmen zu kaufen. Bin 187cm. mit 90cm Schrittlänge. Welche Rahmengröße wäre dir richtige für mich, L oder XL?
> 
> Gruß realbagger


Ich noch einmal. Kann man das Bridge Club auch mit Dropbar fahren, hat das schon jemand gemacht?

Gruß realbagger


----------



## cjbffm (13. November 2020)

realbagger schrieb:


> Ich noch einmal. Kann man das Bridge Club auch mit Dropbar fahren, hat das schon jemand gemacht?


Ob das schon mal jemand versucht hat, weiß ich nicht, aber diskutiert wurde das in diesem thread - mit negativem Tenor.


----------



## MrGrey (14. November 2020)

mit Dropbar wird es halt echt lang .. hab aber auch schon Bilder im Netz gesehen. Für nen langarmigen Kurzbeiner könnte es ja vllt passen. Gibt es nicht mittlerweile auch Gravel-Bikes, die 2.4Zoll Gummis bei 27.5 Rädern schaffen oder halt wirkliche Drop-Bar MTBs (Salsa Fargo oder sowas)?


----------



## nightwolf (19. November 2020)

realbagger schrieb:


> Ich noch einmal. Kann man das Bridge Club auch mit Dropbar fahren, hat das schon jemand gemacht?
> 
> Gruß realbagger


Hier mal der Link zu meiner exemplarischen Rechnung anhand meiner eigenen Kennwerte.
Ich finde eben, dass das OR zu lang ist, was mit kurzem Vorbau kompensiert werden muss, was sich meiner Meinung nach beknackt faehrt.






						Welcome to the (Surly) Bridge Club - Brauche Rat bzgl. Ausstattung
					

...der Lenker würde gegen einen mit mehr Backsweep getauscht (...) werden ...  Auf der Suche nach mehr Backsweep bin ich beim SQLab 30X Flatbar mit 16° gelandet und finde der greift sich richtig gut und passt auch optisch zum Rad  :daumen:




					www.mtb-news.de
				





MrGrey schrieb:


> mit Dropbar wird es halt echt lang .. hab aber auch schon Bilder im Netz gesehen. Für nen langarmigen Kurzbeiner könnte es ja vllt passen. Gibt es nicht mittlerweile auch Gravel-Bikes, die 2.4Zoll Gummis bei 27.5 Rädern schaffen oder halt wirkliche Drop-Bar MTBs (Salsa Fargo oder sowas)?


Ich hab das Genesis Vagabond, das passt 1A fuer Dropbar auch bis 29x2.4
Erkauft wird das aber mit massivem Toe Overlap.
Wenn aber die Entscheidung ist, komisches Fahrverhalten (immer) wg. kurzen Vorbaus oder Probleme bei Extremlenkmanoevern (und nur bei diesen), dann weiss ich, was ich nehme 😄 

Also kurz: Nehmt lieber den Lenker, fuer den der Rahmen konzipiert wurde 😆 
Ich hab das immer kritisiert, wenn Leute auf Gravel, Randonneur, oder Rennrad Rahmen unbedingt Flatbars draufbauen wollten ... Das heisst aber nicht, dass 'andersrum' eine bessere Idee sei ...


----------



## mechatronixx (28. November 2020)

micma schrieb:


> Don' t mess with the Rat Pack!
> 
> Suche garade nach Ersatz für mein Pack Rat (von Auto zerstört) und will eigentlich wieder eins. Fuhr sich super!
> Wenn ich lieb frage bauen die mur sicher ein Disc Rat


Pack Rat wurde leider abgekündigt... Keine Ahnung ob da irgendwo noch welche zu bekommen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mechatronixx (1. Dezember 2020)

Heute Nacht hat’s etwas geschneit. Als raus auf das Bridge Club und genießen:











Das Bike ist die pure Spaßmaschine!


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (9. Dezember 2020)

micma schrieb:


> Suche garade nach Ersatz für mein Pack Rat





mechatronixx schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob da irgendwo noch welche zu bekommen sind


Cosmic hat noch 1 in 56 gelistet ich hab mich jetzt fürs Bridge Club entschieden, kommt schon ende April


----------



## nightwolf (9. Dezember 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> (...)  kommt schon ende April


Ende April ist ja jedes Jahr, also Vorsicht und ggf. Geduld 🤣


----------



## mechatronixx (9. Dezember 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Cosmic hat noch 1 in 56 gelistet ich hab mich jetzt fürs Bridge Club entschieden, kommt schon ende April


Gute Entscheidung. Welche Farbe?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (9. Dezember 2020)

das Rote; schwarz gibts wohl erst im Herbst wieder und blau ist schon ausverkauft   . Ich wäre tatsächlich mal reif für ein schwarzes Rad gewesen, aber das rot gefällt mir auch gut.


----------



## mechatronixx (9. Dezember 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> das Rote; schwarz gibts wohl erst im Herbst wieder und blau ist schon ausverkauft   . Ich wäre tatsächlich mal reif für ein schwarzes Rad gewesen, aber das rot gefällt mir auch gut.


Das Rot haben die damals rausgebracht als ich meins schon bei BC vorbestellt hatte. Hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich versucht habe BC zu überzeugen mir das rote zu besorgen. Die wollten abEr an der Order nichts mehr ändern. Naja, dafür hatten sie sich scheinbar im Preis vertan, so dass ich nur 540€ bezahlt habe 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cjbffm (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe voraussichtlich auch einen Rahmen in rot ergattert. Soll im Januar / Februar kommen. 
Aber ein Jahr hat man mir auch nicht explizit mitgeteilt.   

Frage: Wer oder was ist doch BC? - Bike Components, oder?


----------



## mechatronixx (9. Dezember 2020)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Frage: Wer oder was ist doch BC? - Bike Components, oder?


ja, ich meinte Bike-Components.


----------



## lolol (5. Februar 2021)

Hi! Ich folge eurem "Bridge Club" bereits seit einem Jahr und habe viele gute Ideen für mein Bike mitgenommen, das ich seit August nun fahre. Ich hänge ein Bild an (hier mit Taxi-Ausstattung). Soweit bin sehr zufrieden, das Surly macht wirklich Spaß. 
Zwei Sachen an der jetzigen Konfiguration stören mich. Das sind zum einen die Bluemels 75 U Long. Ich habe sie zwar "passend" gemacht, aber so richtig gut sieht das nicht aus. Kann damit aber erst einmal leben. 
Zum anderen die Reifen, Conti Cross King (27,5 x 2,35''). Jetzt im Winter passt das schon... aber ab Frühling würde ich gerne schnellere Straßenreifen aufziehen, da ich momentan hauptsächlich Straße und Fahrradwege fahre. Von der Dimension wäre ich gerne bei einer Breite so zwischen 2,0 bis 2,3''. Und sie sollten auf Straßenbelag auch guten Grip haben (wegen Kindersitz).
Ich habe schon ein wenig umgeschaut: An die G-One Speed hatte ich gedacht, weiß aber nicht, ob es einen merklichen Unterschied zum Cross King ergibt. Die klassischen Straßenreifen wie Schwalbe Marathon oder Conti Contact City finde ich ziemlich schwer (hat man evtl. keinen Vorteil vom geringeren Rollwiderstand). 
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine andere Idee dazu?


----------



## mechatronixx (5. Februar 2021)

lolol schrieb:


> Hi! Ich folge eurem "Bridge Club" bereits seit einem Jahr und habe viele gute Ideen für mein Bike mitgenommen, das ich seit August nun fahre. Ich hänge ein Bild an (hier mit Taxi-Ausstattung). Soweit bin sehr zufrieden, das Surly macht wirklich Spaß.
> Zwei Sachen an der jetzigen Konfiguration stören mich. Das sind zum einen die Bluemels 75 U Long. Ich habe sie zwar "passend" gemacht, aber so richtig gut sieht das nicht aus. Kann damit aber erst einmal leben.
> Zum anderen die Reifen, Conti Cross King (27,5 x 2,35''). Jetzt im Winter passt das schon... aber ab Frühling würde ich gerne schnellere Straßenreifen aufziehen, da ich momentan hauptsächlich Straße und Fahrradwege fahre. Von der Dimension wäre ich gerne bei einer Breite so zwischen 2,0 bis 2,3''. Und sie sollten auf Straßenbelag auch guten Grip haben (wegen Kindersitz).
> Ich habe schon ein wenig umgeschaut: An die G-One Speed hatte ich gedacht, weiß aber nicht, ob es einen merklichen Unterschied zum Cross King ergibt. Die klassischen Straßenreifen wie Schwalbe Marathon oder Conti Contact City finde ich ziemlich schwer (hat man evtl. keinen Vorteil vom geringeren Rollwiderstand).
> Vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine andere Idee dazu?


Da würde ich zum Panaracer Gravelking SK oder zum Teravail Sparwood greifen. Gibts beide in 2.1. Den Sparwood fahre ich erst seit kurzem aber den Gravelking bin ich schon viele Km gefahren, der ist wirklich super. Wenn du auf 47mm runter gehst (laut Surly das Minimum in 27.5) kommen noch weitere Kandidaten wie der WTB Byway oder Horizon und ein oder zwei Modelle von René Herse hinzu. G-Ones Allround sind auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Hordak (6. Februar 2021)

Mit 47 mm Breite gibt es noch den Vittoria Terreno Dry. Der war in irgendeinem Gravelreifen-Test mal Testsieger vor Schwalbe, Conti & Co. Ich finde den echt interessant und werde den evt im Sommer mal ausprobieren. Momentan fahre ich immer noch den G-One Bite in 2.1".


----------



## bude01 (6. Februar 2021)

Hordak schrieb:


> Mit 47 mm Breite gibt es noch den Vittoria Terreno Dry. Der war in irgendeinem Gravelreifen-Test mal Testsieger vor Schwalbe, Conti & Co. Ich finde den echt interessant und werde den evt im Sommer mal ausprobieren. Momentan fahre ich immer noch den G-One Bite in 2.1".


Der Terreno Dry in 47 war mein Einstieg in tubeless-Gravel und ich finde das eine gute Sache. komfortabel, rollt gut und ist auch im etwas gröberen Wald gut. Zu steil - dann dreht er durch. ich fahre den vielleicht auf dem Tuscany Trail - er rollt halt sehr gut auf Asphalt. Interessant wäre hier noch der Pacenti PariMoto in 47. Vermutlich ein preiswerter Rene Herse in 47mm. Und, deutlich leichter als der Terreno Dry, aber auch weniger pannensicher. und halt slick


----------



## bude01 (6. Februar 2021)

Und, bei meiner 155cm grossen Frau plane ich 165 lange Kurbeln, da gehen 47er vermutlich wieder besser...


----------



## mechatronixx (6. Februar 2021)

bude01 schrieb:


> Und, bei meiner 155cm grossen Frau plane ich 165 lange Kurbeln, da gehen 47er vermutlich wieder besser...


Welche Rahmengröße habt ihr für deine Frau gewählt? Ich hätte meine Frau auch gerne auf einem Bridge Club gesehen, aber die Farben haben ihr nicht gefallen. Jetzt wird es ein Straggler, Liefertermin unbekannt 🙈


----------



## lolol (6. Februar 2021)

Das ging schnell: Vielen Dank dafür!  Zum Panaracer Gravelking SK und Teravail Sparwood werde ich ein bisschen lesen. Die sehen aber auf den ersten Blick ganz passend aus.


----------



## nightwolf (7. Februar 2021)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> (...) Ich hätte meine Frau auch gerne auf einem BC gesehen (...)


Du hast Phantasien ... 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mechatronixx (7. Februar 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Du hast Phantasien ... 🤣


Ups. Das sollte ich wohl besser ausschreiben 😬


----------



## lolol (24. April 2021)

lolol schrieb:


> Hi! Ich folge eurem "Bridge Club" bereits seit einem Jahr und habe viele gute Ideen für mein Bike mitgenommen, das ich seit August nun fahre. Ich hänge ein Bild an (hier mit Taxi-Ausstattung). Soweit bin sehr zufrieden, das Surly macht wirklich Spaß.
> Zwei Sachen an der jetzigen Konfiguration stören mich. Das sind zum einen die Bluemels 75 U Long. Ich habe sie zwar "passend" gemacht, aber so richtig gut sieht das nicht aus. Kann damit aber erst einmal leben.
> Zum anderen die Reifen, Conti Cross King (27,5 x 2,35''). Jetzt im Winter passt das schon... aber ab Frühling würde ich gerne schnellere Straßenreifen aufziehen, da ich momentan hauptsächlich Straße und Fahrradwege fahre. Von der Dimension wäre ich gerne bei einer Breite so zwischen 2,0 bis 2,3''. Und sie sollten auf Straßenbelag auch guten Grip haben (wegen Kindersitz).
> Ich habe schon ein wenig umgeschaut: An die G-One Speed hatte ich gedacht, weiß aber nicht, ob es einen merklichen Unterschied zum Cross King ergibt. Die klassischen Straßenreifen wie Schwalbe Marathon oder Conti Contact City finde ich ziemlich schwer (hat man evtl. keinen Vorteil vom geringeren Rollwiderstand).
> Vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine andere Idee dazu?


Ich wollte zumindest zurückgeben, für welchen Reifen ich mich entschieden habe. Es ist am Ende ein Marathon Almotion 27,5x2,15 Zoll (V-Guard, Faltreifen) geworden. Dieser läuft erheblich leichter, gefühlt besserer „Federwirkung“ bei ähnlichem Luftdruck, im Asphalt-Alltag hat er guten Grip und leichte Feldwege kann er ebenso. In diesem Zuge bin ich auch auf SKS Velo 65 Mountain Steckschutzbleche gewechselt.  Beim Conti Cross King (27,5 x 2,35'') wären die etwas knapp gewesen, beim Marathon jedoch kein Problem. Melde mich aber gleich nochmals mit einer neuen Frage


----------



## lolol (24. April 2021)

Im Zuge des Reifenwechseln bin ich ein weiteres Problem angegangen. Die Bremsscheibe am Hinterrad quietscht und zeigt immer Ölstreifen. Daher gesäubert. 2-Wochen später, gleicher Zustand. Wieder gesäubert. Dabei ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass der Bremssattel und die Beläge „ölgetränkt“ sind. Da nun, wieder ein paar Wochen später, die Bremswirkung nachzulassen beginnt, glaube ich, dass der Bremssattel irgendwie undicht ist… der Hamburger Radladen hat sich zur möglichen Garantieanfrage noch nicht zurückgemeldet. Die hatten damals eine BR-M8000 verbaut… hatte ich zwar nicht bestellt, aber wollten keinen Aufpreis. 
Allerdings – jetzt kommen endlich die beiden Fragen – hatten sie einen Adapter für 180mm Scheiben verbaut (SM-MA R180P/S HR), obwohl nur 160mm Scheiben drauf sind... Daher: Ist das beim Bridge Club ok so (wenn nicht, müsste ich hier nur einen anderen Adapter kaufen)? Und: Kann das evtl. den permanenten leichten Verlust von Öl bewirken (ohne dass der Bremssattel defekt ist)?… im Forum habe ich in einige Themenbeiträgen Andeutungen gefunden, in denen Scheibenbremsen eine gewisse Anfälligkeit in dieser Hinsicht nachgesagt wurde. 
Sollten zu den Fragen irgendwo im Forum Beschreibungen hinlänglich stehen, gerne auch ein Link… direkt dazu habe ich leider nix gefunden. Aber bevor ich den Sattel wechsel und dazu ein Entlüftungskit kaufe etc., frage ich lieber nach  
Ich hänge ein Bild an. Vielen Dank schon einmal und allen ein schönes Fahrradwochenende (bei der Sonne)!


----------



## cjbffm (24. April 2021)

lolol schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/surly-imag2702-jpg.1201945/


Moin @lolol 
Zu deinen Bremsen kann ich nichts sagen, habe aber zwei Fragen. 
Welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du uns wie sind deine Schrittlänge und deine Körpergröße? 

Und wie groß sind deine Kettenblätter, welchen Umwerfer hast Du montiert und wie? Welche Kettenlinie hast du? 
@mechatronixx könnte zum selben Thema auch noch etwas sagen. 

Ich bin mir nämlich auf das Thema Umwerfer noch keinen abschließenden Reim machen. Und mein Rahmen steckt sicher in einem Container auf der MS Ever Given...


----------



## mechatronixx (24. April 2021)

ich fahre eine M617 Non-Boost Kurbel in Abstufung 36/22 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Umwerfer habe ich den FD-M618, direct Mount, Down Swing, Top Pull, montiert an einem Problem Solvers Mount Adapter.


----------



## cjbffm (25. April 2021)

Danke, @mechatronixx. 

Würde auch ein Umwerfer ohne den PS-Adapter funktionieren, oder ist der / scheint der notwendig zu sein?


----------



## Hordak (25. April 2021)

Falls Bedarf besteht: Ich habe von meinem Umbau auf 1-fach noch einen Problem Solvers Adapter übrig.

Edit: Und einen passenden XT-Umwerfer müsste ich auch noch haben...


----------



## Hordak (25. April 2021)

@lolol: Bzgl deiner Bremsen: Auf dem Foto sieht es für mich erst einmal aus als würde der Adapter passen. Wenn du mal die Beläge raus nimmt kannst du am Schleifbild ja sehen ob sie Kanten haben oder nicht und ob sie demnach korrekt an der Scheibe anliegen.

Das mit dem Ölfilm klingt tatsächlich so als sei da ggf am Kolben etwas undicht. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht dass man mit Öl getränkte Beläge nie wieder sauber bekommt. Ich würde das Geld in ein paar frische Beläge investieren, vor dem Einbau den Bremssattel und die Scheibe penibel reinigen und die Sache dann beobachten. Wenn das Problem dann wieder auftritt hast du zwar ein neues paar Beläge geopfert, kannst dir aber sicher sein dass etwas mit dem Bremssattel nicht stimmt.


----------



## mechatronixx (25. April 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Danke, @mechatronixx.
> 
> Würde auch ein Umwerfer ohne den PS-Adapter funktionieren, oder ist der / scheint der notwendig zu sein?


Keine Ahnung. Surly gibt das so an und ich hatte keine Lust groß rumzuprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lolol (25. April 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Moin @lolol
> Zu deinen Bremsen kann ich nichts sagen, habe aber zwei Fragen.
> Welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du uns wie sind deine Schrittlänge und deine Körpergröße?
> 
> ...


Es ist der Medium Rahmen bei 178/81cm. Vielleicht wäre auch die Large Variante möglich gewesen. Aber ich bin mit diesem Aufbau ganz zufrieden (insbesondere mit der effektiven Oberrohrlänge). 

Bei den anderen Daten musst ich zunächst nochmal nachschauen. Bestellung, Rechnung usw. weisen jeweils andere Komponenten aus, als dann tatsächlich verbaut wurden. Aus Mangel an Spezialwerkzeugen, Erfahrung und vor allem Zeit hatte ich die "schwierigen Teile" im Laden montieren lassen. Es gab letztes Jahr auch schon Lieferprobleme. Nach tausend E-Mails habe ich dann eher „pragmatisch“ entschieden und Lieferbares anbauen lassen  

Also: Verbaut ist eine SLX Komplettgruppe M7000 2x11 mit 175mm Kurbel, Kettenblätter 34/24 BB und einer 11/40 Kassette. Umwerfer müsste der SLX FD-M7025 Umwerfer  2x11 Down Swing mit hoher Klemme sein… ich hänge sicherheitshalber ein Bild an, falls ich mich hier irre, da keine Beschriftung gefunden.

Für den angedachten Einsatzzweck (Kindersitz, Kinderanhänger…) ist die Übersetzungskombi prima. Wenn man ohne viel Zuladung fährt, wünscht man sich hin und wieder ein etwas größeres Blatt vorne. Zum Glück ersetzt aber in Norddeutschland der Wind die Rhönanstiege aus Jugendzeiten… an solchen windigen Tagen mit Anhänger bin ich ganz froh über jede Abstufung nach unten.


----------



## lolol (25. April 2021)

@Hordak : Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich prüfe die Tage die Beläge. Dann probiere ich ggf. neue Bremsbeläge aus. Die sind auf jeden Fall ölgetränkt (Löschpapiertest). Und ein Entlüftungs-/Nachfüllkit werde ich mir wohl dann auch zulegen, werde es früher oder später für das HR beötigen.

Falls es zu Belägen/Entlüftungskit Empfehlungen gibt, würde ich mich freuen. Und langsam macht mir die Schrauberei in den Abendstunden auch Spaß


----------



## cjbffm (25. April 2021)

lolol schrieb:


> Umwerfer müsste der SLX FD-M7025 Umwerfer  2x11 Down Swing mit hoher Klemme sein… ich hänge sicherheitshalber ein Bild an, falls ich mich hier irre, da keine Beschriftung gefunden.


Danke erst mal.
Von diesem Umwerfer gibt es vier Ausführungen.
E-Type = Befestigung unter dem Umwerfer
Tiefe Schelle = Befestigung ein paar Millimeter höher, aber mit Schelle
Hohe / normale Schelle
und
Direct Mount = ohne Schelle, Befestigung an einer zusätzlichen Schelle oder einem Anlötteil über dem Umwerfer.

Deiner scheint der letztere Typ zu sein, denn ich sehe da in 90 Grad zur Fahrzeuglängsachse eine helle Schraube in einem Langloch.

Frage wäre jetzt, was ist das für eine Schelle??
Steht da irgendetwas drauf? Auf der linken Seite vielleicht?

Auf den Umwerfern steht der Typ übrigens immer auf der Rückseite des inneren Kettenleitblechs, das kann man bei montiertem Umwerfer nur lesen, wenn man von der linken Seite ganz nahe dran geht - bodennah -  oder das Rad auf den Kopf stellt.


Edit: Nach genauem Bildvergleich meine ich, es könnte sich um diese hier handeln (ohne Goldanteil und deswegen nicht halb so teuer wie jene von Problem Solvers):
https://www.internet-bikes.com/de/7...MIiZXL94eY8AIVk5-yCh1fAwscEAYYCCABEgJtn_D_BwE


Zusatz: Um es nicht zu einfach zu machen, gibt es von Shimano noch andere Befestigungsarten für Umwerfer. Zum Beispiel jene mit einer extra-hochgreifenden Schelle. Dieser Typ wird auch von Surly empfohlen. Der Grund dafür ist offenbar, daß Umwerfer mit einer nomalen Schelle im Konflikt mit dem unteren Flaschenhaltergewinde kommen. 
Hier im Forum hat mal jemand seine Lösung an einem anderen Surly-Rahmen gezeigt. Er hat an der Befestigungsschelle einen halbrunden Ausschnitt gemacht und etwa ein Drittel ihrer Breite geopfert.


----------



## mechatronixx (25. April 2021)

Ich habe diesen Adapter in der 26mm Ausführung für 135mm breite Naben.








						Problem Solvers Direct Mount Umwerfer-Adapter
					

Der Direct Mount Adapter von Problem Solvers ermöglicht die Montage eines Direct Mount Umwerfers an Rahmen mit BSA68/73 oder 100 mm Innenlager-Gehäusebreite, welche keine Direct Mount Aufnahme haben. Technische Daten:Material:Aluminium (6061)Ausführu




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## lolol (25. April 2021)

@cjbffm Habe nochmals nachgeschaut (und gesäubert), siehe da: FD-M7025-11.

https://bike.shimano.com/de-DE/product/component/slx-m7000/FD-M7025-11-D.html

Es ist so, wie von dir vermutet, Direct Mount und die Schelle sieht so aus, wie die aus deinem Link. Auf dem Foto erkennt man auch, dass die Schelle knapp über der unteren Flaschenhalteraufnahme montiert wurde. Hoffe, dass hilft weiter.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (18. Mai 2021)

Der freundliche Holländer hat ein paar frische Rahmensets in loo azure 






Aufbau ist noch in Planung. Möglicherweise nehme ich den Krempel von meinem Genesis Croix de Fer, vielleicht gehts auch von 0 los.

LRS soll 27.5 mit Nady und fetten Pellen werden - kennt da jemand was günstiges komplettes? Bei einem kurzen check habe ich mit Nady nur 28" oder 26" bei den üblichen Shops gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bacara (19. Mai 2021)

Levent schrieb:


> LRS soll 27.5 mit Nady und fetten Pellen werden - kennt da jemand was günstiges komplettes? Bei einem kurzen check habe ich mit Nady nur 28" oder 26" bei den üblichen Shops gefunden.



Als ich im Frühjahr 2020 gesucht hatte gabs leider nix wirklich passendes für 27,5 und breite Reifen. Ich hatte bei bike-components einen LRS gesehen, der hatte aber nur eine 19mm Felge.
Ich habe dann in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mit bei Actionsports einen bestellt mit DT 350 Hinterradnabe und DT Swiss XM421 Felgen (25mm Innenweite). War preislich aber dann aber nicht mehr wirklich günstig mit circa 500€.


----------



## mechatronixx (19. Mai 2021)

Ich glaube es wird schwierig was in der Kombination aus breiten Felgen, Schnellspannern und NaDy von der Stange zu finden. Eventuell wirst du bei Kurbelix fündig. Die haben eine riesen Auswahl:
VR:








						MTB Nabendynamolaufrad Shutter Precision PL-8 DT Swiss E 512 27,5 Zoll
					

Kaufen Sie günstig online im Trusted Shop bei Kurbelix: MTB Nabendynamolaufrad Shutter Precision PL-8 DT Swiss E 512 27,5 Zoll




					www.kurbelix.de
				



HR:








						DT Swiss E512 Hinterrad 27,5 Zoll schwarz mit Shimano XT 6-Loch Nabe
					

Kaufen Sie günstig online im Trusted Shop bei Kurbelix: DT Swiss E512 Hinterrad 27,5 Zoll schwarz mit Shimano XT 6-Loch Nabe




					www.kurbelix.de


----------



## Deleted 112231 (21. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Tipps! Kurbelix hatte ich garnicht mehr auf dem Schirm. Das Set sieht gut aus.

Läuft aber auch schon gut mit den 40-622ern:





Fährt äusserst unauffällig Trekkingradmäßig. So solls sein.


----------



## Johnny1991 (26. Mai 2021)

Josi1970 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahre mir non-boost Shimano Kurbel ein 36er Kettenblatt.  Kein Problem.
> Grüße Josi


@Josi1970
Hast du noch genug Spielraum für ein 38er Blatt oder ist 36Z (non Boost) das Maximum bei deiner Kurbel?

@Levent
Wie viel Platz hast du noch in der Gabel/dem Hinterbau? Bin von Angabe auf der Homepage ("700c x 47 _with or without_ fenders") etwas irritiert.


----------



## cjbffm (27. Mai 2021)

Levent schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps! Kurbelix hatte ich garnicht mehr auf dem Schirm. Das Set sieht gut aus.
> 
> Läuft aber auch schon gut mit den 40-622ern:
> 
> Fährt äusserst unauffällig Trekkingradmäßig. So solls sein.


Was hast Du da für Packtaschen? Haben die Füße noch genügend Platz zwischen den Pedalen und den Taschen?


----------



## Deleted 112231 (28. Mai 2021)

Johnny1991 schrieb:


> @Levent
> Wie viel Platz hast du noch in der Gabel/dem Hinterbau? Bin von Angabe auf der Homepage ("700c x 47 _with or without_ fenders") etwas irritiert.


Sind 700c x 40mm Reifen, fallen auch 40mm breit/hoch aus, mit 45mm Bluemels Schutzblechen. Hinten ist noch ordentlich Platz, da sind die Schrauben vom Schutzblech zum Rahmen mit 1cm Unterlegscheibe gefüllt und da ist noch mehr als genug Freiraum zwischen Reifen und Blech.
Vorne könnte ich das Schutzblech noch 3-4mm hochschieben, ich denke mit 47mm 700c Reifen ist mit Schutzblechen wirklich alles ausgereizt vorne. Warum Surly 47mm auch ohne Schutzbleche als max bei 700c sieht kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe schon ein paar Aufbauten mit 50-55mm gesehen.





cjbffm schrieb:


> Was hast Du da für Packtaschen? Haben die Füße noch genügend Platz zwischen den Pedalen und den Taschen?


Große Ortlieb Backroller auf einem 26" Racktime Light-it, zumindestens mit 165mm Kurbeln und 41er Schuhen stoße ich nicht an. 170er Kurbeln und etwas größere Füße geht bestimmt auch.


----------



## mechatronixx (8. August 2021)

Ich glaube irgendwo in dem Faden kam auch mal die Idee eines Dropbar Aufbaus auf. Da ich mein Bridge Club im Frühjahr zu Gunsten des Ogres geschlachtet hatte brauchte ich eh ein paar Teile und hab es deshalb mal mit Dropbar aufgebaut. Der Lenker muss wahrscheinlich noch etwas tiefer und ich muss Zugeinsteller montieren.  Dann kommt auch noch Beleuchtung und Gepäckträger dran, soll schließlich ab jetzt als ganz Jahres Commuter dienen. Macht so auf jeden Fall schon ordentlich Bock!


----------



## Bacara (10. August 2021)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Ich glaube irgendwo in dem Faden kam auch mal die Idee eines Dropbar Aufbaus auf. Da ich mein Bridge Club im Frühjahr zu Gunsten des Ogres geschlachtet hatte brauchte ich eh ein paar Teile und hab es deshalb mal mit Dropbar aufgebaut. Der Lenker muss wahrscheinlich noch etwas tiefer und ich muss Zugeinsteller montieren.  Dann kommt auch noch Beleuchtung und Gepäckträger dran, soll schließlich ab jetzt als ganz Jahres Commuter dienen. Macht so auf jeden Fall schon ordentlich Bock!Anhang anzeigen 1319621
> Anhang anzeigen 1319622


Die Bilder wecken Gedanken, die ich mit aller Kraft zu verdrängen versuche.  Was für einen Lenker hast du denn drauf und welche Vorbaulänge fährst du?


----------



## mechatronixx (10. August 2021)

Bacara schrieb:


> Die Bilder wecken Gedanken, die ich mit aller Kraft zu verdrängen versuche.  Was für einen Lenker hast du denn drauf und welche Vorbaulänge fährst du?


Sorry 😬. Ich habe die Gedanken auch lange mit mir rumgeschleppt und jetzt hat es sich halt so ergeben. Das ist ein Ritchey Butano in 44cm. Der hat wenig Flare aber etwas Setback. Ich habe den aber hauptsächlich wegen das günstigen Preises genommen, glaube ich habe nur 20€ dafür bezahlt. Beim Vorbau bin ich von 80 auf 60mm runter. Ich habe aber immer noch nen ziemlichen Spacerturm. Kann sein, dass ich den Lenker noch etwas nach unten bringen muss, aber jetzt muss ich erstmal ein paar km damit abspulen.
BTW: ich hatte die Teile alle schon hier bevor Surly den Corner Bar vorgestellt hat..


----------



## cjbffm (10. August 2021)

@mechatronixx: Wie ich sehe, hast Du Avid BB7 montiert.
Zwei Stück davon habe ich inzwischen auch hier liegen.   

Die Frage ist - welche Bremszugaußenhüllen hast Du verwendet? 
Und wie "benehmen" die sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mechatronixx (10. August 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> @mechatronixx: Wie ich sehe, hast Du Avid BB7 montiert.
> Zwei Stück davon habe ich inzwischen auch hier liegen.
> 
> Die Frage ist - welche Bremszugaußenhüllen hast Du verwendet?
> Und wie "benehmen" die sich?


Genau, dass sind die BB7. Habe ich im Set mit Scheiben recht günstig bekommen. Leider nur 160er Scheiben. Die tausche ich wahrscheinlich irgendwann noch gegen 180er, aber sie tun es erst mal. Bei mechanischen Discs nehme ich immer die Jagwire Pro Bremszüge mit den KEB-SL Außenhüllen. Damit habe ich bisher eigentlich immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Seit dem einbremsen packen die BB7 auch ordentlich zu.


----------



## cjbffm (10. August 2021)

Hast Du den Vergleich zu den Jagwire CGX-SL-Hüllen? Das sind die mit der gewendelten Stahlhülle (für Mitleser: KEB-SL hat Drähte der Länge nach). 
Die CGX gibt es nämlich in vielen schönen Farben...


----------



## mechatronixx (10. August 2021)

Ja, habe ich und ich finde der Druckpunkt ist deutlich schlechter. BTW: laut HP von Jagwire gibts die Pro in 10 Farben und die Sport in 9…


----------



## cjbffm (10. August 2021)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> BTW: laut HP von Jagwire gibts die Pro in 10 Farben und die Sport in 9…


Ja, das scheitert evtl. an meinen speziellen Farb-Anforderungen... (PN)


----------



## Bacara (10. August 2021)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Sorry 😬. Ich habe die Gedanken auch lange mit mir rumgeschleppt und jetzt hat es sich halt so ergeben. Das ist ein Ritchey Butano in 44cm. Der hat wenig Flare aber etwas Setback. Ich habe den aber hauptsächlich wegen das günstigen Preises genommen, glaube ich habe nur 20€ dafür bezahlt. Beim Vorbau bin ich von 80 auf 60mm runter. Ich habe aber immer noch nen ziemlichen Spacerturm. Kann sein, dass ich den Lenker noch etwas nach unten bringen muss, aber jetzt muss ich erstmal ein paar km damit abspulen.
> BTW: ich hatte die Teile alle schon hier bevor Surly den Corner Bar vorgestellt hat..


Ich sag mal so, die mögliche Teileliste liegt hier schon seit ein paar Monaten, bisher hat mich nur die aktuelle Liefer- und Preissituation zurück gehalten. 
Der Butano schaut auf jeden Fall interessant aus, den hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Radar   
Den Corner Bar hab ich mir auch schon mal angeschaut, aber mit meinen langen Avid Bremshebeln wird das wohl eher eine optische Katastrophe.


----------



## GernerVL (2. September 2021)

Hordak schrieb:


> Ja, so ein Club-Club wäre wohl eine gute Idee
> 
> In Sachen Ständer habe ich jetzt erst einmal den Hebie 618 AX montiert. Der sitzt direkt auf der HR Achse und stützt sich mit einer Verdreh-Sicherung an der Gepäckträger Öse ab:
> 
> ...


Hallo Hordak, Ich versuche Auch dass hebie  618 ax zu montieren auf meine bridge club. Aber Meine achse (Contec anti diebstahl achse) ist zu Kurz dafur. Welche achse haben sie genutzt? oder haben sie einem Idee wie lange der ist?


----------



## Hordak (2. September 2021)

GernerVL schrieb:


> Hallo Hordak, Ich versuche Auch dass hebie  618 ax zu montieren auf meine bridge club. Aber Meine achse (Contec anti diebstahl achse) ist zu Kurz dafur. Welche achse haben sie genutzt? oder haben sie einem Idee wie lange der ist?


Hi, das ist komisch, das Teil welches auf die Achse geschoben wird ist ja sehr flach. Ist deine Achse so kurz bemessen?

Die Contec Achse kenne ich nicht, aber bei meiner DT Swiss Thru Bolt steckte genug Gewinde von der Achse in der "Mutter" um den Ständer dazwischen zu klemmen.


----------



## GernerVL (3. September 2021)

Hordak schrieb:


> Hi, das ist komisch, das Teil welches auf die Achse geschoben wird ist ja sehr flach. Ist deine Achse so kurz bemessen?
> 
> Die Contec Achse kenne ich nicht, aber bei meiner DT Swiss Thru Bolt steckte genug Gewinde von der Achse in der "Mutter" um den Ständer dazwischen zu klemmen.


Jah das ist einer m5x135mm es gibt nicht genug gewinde in die Mutter und Es ist ziemlich schwierig, die gute Größe zu finden. da einige die Gesamtlänge der Achse und einige die maximal nutzbare Länge verwenden.


----------



## Hordak (3. September 2021)

GernerVL schrieb:


> Jah das ist einer m5x135mm es gibt nicht genug gewinde in die Mutter und Es ist ziemlich schwierig, die gute Größe zu finden. da einige die Gesamtlänge der Achse und einige die maximal nutzbare Länge verwenden.


Hi, dann passt das vielleicht einfach nicht mit der Achse.

Wenn du die Achse nicht wechseln möchtest probier mal den Hebie 661 Fix40. Den habe ich momentan auch, war ein Tipp aus diesem Thema. Den kann man mit großen Unterlegscheiben in das "Langloch" links neben dem Ausfallende Schrauben.

Aber Vorsicht: Es gibt eine fast baugleiche Version mit einer Befestigungsplatte aus Kunststoff mit eingelassenen Sechskantmuttern. Diese Version ist hinten zu dick und passt nicht. Es passt nur die Variante Hebie 661 Fix40 mit Befestigungsplatte aus Stahl mit integrierten Gewinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mechatronixx (14. September 2021)

Ich habe meinen Bridge Club zu Gunsten eines Karate Monkey Rahmend verschachert. Falls jemand Interesse an Ei nem Dropbar-Kit hat kann er sich gerne melden. 27.5“ Laufräder mit NaDy für Breite  Reifen wären auch noch da.


----------



## Bacara (15. September 2021)

An dem Dropbar Kit hätte ich evtl. Interesse.  Welche STIs hattest du verbaut?


----------



## randinneur (15. September 2021)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Bridge Club zu Gunsten eines Karate Monkey Rahmend verschachert. Falls jemand Interesse an Ei nem Dropbar-Kit hat kann er sich gerne melden. 27.5“ Laufräder mit NaDy für Breite Reifen wären auch noch da.



Ggf. hätte ich Interesse an den Shiftern (Microshift?) Wenn Du ein paar Infos zum LRS hast, auch gerne.


----------



## mechatronixx (15. September 2021)

Bacara schrieb:


> An dem Dropbar Kit hätte ich evtl. Interesse.  Welche STIs hattest du verbaut?


Ich hatte keine STI‘s verbaut sondern Microshift BS-M10 (2/3x10) und Tektro RL-340 Bremshebel.

@randinneur siehe oben. LRS ist leider schon weg.


----------



## Bacara (15. September 2021)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Ich hatte keine STI‘s verbaut sondern Microshift BS-M10 (2/3x10) und Tektro RL-340 Bremshebel.
> 
> @randinneur siehe oben. LRS ist leider schon weg.


Da ich aktuell 11-fach verbaut habe hat sich das für mich leider erledigt, daher lass ich @randinneur den Vortritt.


----------



## bude01 (15. September 2021)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Bridge Club zu Gunsten eines Karate Monkey Rahmend verschachert. Falls jemand Interesse an Ei nem Dropbar-Kit hat kann er sich gerne melden. 27.5“ Laufräder mit NaDy für Breite  Reifen wären auch noch da.


was hast Du da für einen LRS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mechatronixx (15. September 2021)

bude01 schrieb:


> was hast Du da für einen LRS?


Sorry, der LRS ist schon weg.


----------



## bude01 (15. September 2021)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Sorry, der LRS ist schon weg.


was wäre denn ein guter LRS für 27.5, NaDy und sagen wir bis 2.4 breit? 
QR Nabe Standard, oder?


----------



## mechatronixx (15. September 2021)

bude01 schrieb:


> was wäre denn ein guter LRS für 27.5, NaDy und sagen wir bis 2.4 breit?
> QR Nabe Standard, oder?


Ja, meiner war Standard QR. Felgen HX581, Shutter Precision NaDy und DT '350 HR Nabe. War sehr zufrieden damit. Aber war eher Belastung denn als auf Spritzigkeit ausgelegt. Die Felgen sind Hybrid Felgen und entsprechend schwer.


----------



## MrGrey (19. September 2021)

Mein Bridge Club nach einem Bikepacking WE am Rennsteig. Es war das verregnete letzte August-Wochenende. Hier ist der gröbste Dreck schon vom Regen wieder runtergespült worden. Die Lenkerrolle war eigentlich nicht so massiv, wie sie auf dem Bild erscheint. Ansonsten null Probleme, weiter super glücklich mit dem Rad. Der ursprüngliche Nitto Bullmoose Lenker wurde schon vor einer Weile durch einen OnOne OG ersetzt, seitdem keine tauben Hände mehr. Nur der Frontscheinwerfer und die Rolle passen nicht so gut zusammen .. sieht man auch auf dem Bild. Im Stand passt es, aber unterwegs wackelt die Rolle dann doch etwas .. da muss ich mir noch was überlegen - oder hat jmd eine zündende Idee?


----------



## mechatronixx (19. September 2021)

Schickes Bridge Club! Grandma’s Lipstick ist einfach ne geile Farbe! Ich habe die Lampe immer am Lenker. Sicher nicht die eleganteste Lösung, aber funktioniert. So eng sieht da bei dir gar nicht aus, finde ich. Vielleicht tut es schon ein anderer Halter? Von B+M gibt es kurze und von Supernova einstellbare.


----------



## bude01 (22. September 2021)

Was haltet ihr vom Sour Purple Haze in XS als Alternative zum Bridge club in XS oder S für 155cm Körpergrösse. Vor allem Stadt und gute Waldwege. Alltagsrad.

27.5 oder 700c bin unentschieden. wäre als flatbar gedacht.

Sour:


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (22. September 2021)

MrGrey schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1342171
> 
> Mein Bridge Club nach einem Bikepacking WE am Rennsteig. Es war das verregnete letzte August-Wochenende. Hier ist der gröbste Dreck schon vom Regen wieder runtergespült worden. Die Lenkerrolle war eigentlich nicht so massiv, wie sie auf dem Bild erscheint. Ansonsten null Probleme, weiter super glücklich mit dem Rad. Der ursprüngliche Nitto Bullmoose Lenker wurde schon vor einer Weile durch einen OnOne OG ersetzt, seitdem keine tauben Hände mehr. Nur der Frontscheinwerfer und die Rolle passen nicht so gut zusammen .. sieht man auch auf dem Bild. Im Stand passt es, aber unterwegs wackelt die Rolle dann doch etwas .. da muss ich mir noch was überlegen - oder hat jmd eine zündende Idee?


Ich find die obere Gepäckträgeraufnahme an der Gabel dafür ganz gut


----------



## Johnny1991 (23. September 2021)

bude01 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Sour Purple Haze in XS als Alternative zum Bridge club in XS oder S für 155cm Körpergrösse. Vor allem Stadt und gute Waldwege. Alltagsrad.


Reach und Stack Werte sehen ganz stark nach Dropbar aus (eher ein kurzer Gravel Rahmen als ein langer Race Rahmen). Mit extra langem Vorbau bestimmt fahrbar, aber bei weitem kein Flatbar Rahmen wie der Surly BC.


----------



## MrGrey (29. September 2021)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Schickes Bridge Club! Grandma’s Lipstick ist einfach ne geile Farbe! Ich habe die Lampe immer am Lenker. Sicher nicht die eleganteste Lösung, aber funktioniert. So eng sieht da bei dir gar nicht aus, finde ich. Vielleicht tut es schon ein anderer Halter? Von B+M gibt es kurze und von Supernova einstellbare.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1342180


Ich glaube ein kürzerer Halter bringt bei mir nicht so viel, weil dann noch mehr vom Lichtkegel vom Reifen abgefangen wird. Zur Lenkerhalterung: welche ist das und kann man die ggf. hochklappen? So oft fahre ich nicht mit Rolle rum und könnte mir gut vorstellen die Lampe normal vorm Vorbau geschützt zu haben und beim Bikepacking kommt sie dann halt ein Stück höher über die Rolle.




JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Ich find die obere Gepäckträgeraufnahme an der Gabel dafür ganz gut


Du meinst die Lowrider-Öse? Fängt das Rad dann nicht einen Großteil vom Lichtkegel ab?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (29. September 2021)

MrGrey schrieb:


> Du meinst die Lowrider-Öse? Fängt das Rad dann nicht einen Großteil vom Lichtkegel ab?


nein, ich mein die hier:


Das VR wirft dann einen Schatten, ja. Mich persönlich hat das nicht wirklich gestört, aber mittlerweile ist die Lampe woanders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones14 (7. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir zu meinem Straggler auch noch das Brigde Club zuzulegen, bin mir aber unsicher zwecks Rahmengröße. 
Ich fahre das Straggler in 58cm (selber bin ich 1.87m), mit relativ kurzem Vorbau (Thomson Elite X4 in 80mm) und von der Streckung bräuchte ich nicht mehr. Aufbau wäre wieder mit Dropbars. 
Die effective toptube Länge bei Large wäre jedoch nochmal um 2,5cm länger (Größe L). 
Ich bin was Geometrien angeht noch sehr unerfahren, könnte das trotzdem passen für mich?

LG
Jonas


----------



## cjbffm (7. Dezember 2021)

Wie groß bist Du (- gelesen: 1,87  ) und wie ist deine Schrittlänge?


----------



## jones14 (7. Dezember 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du (- gelesen: 1,87  ) und wie ist deine Schrittlänge?



Schrittlänge liegt so bei ca. 87cm

Noch eine andere Frage: laut Website ist die maximale Chainring Größe bei 2 fach: 2x (Mtn): 26/40T oder 2x (Boost): 32/42T. Wo liegen hier die Unterschiede? Eine GRX Kurbel mit 46/30 wäre nicht fahrbar, richtig?


----------



## cjbffm (7. Dezember 2021)

Also ich habe bei 175 cm eine Schrittlänge von 82 und mich für das Bridge Club in M entschieden. - Nach genauer Messung an vorhandenen Rädern. Von der Schrittlänge her wäre also die Größe L genau richtig für dich. Ich glaube nicht, daß der Rahmen von der Länge her nicht für dich paßt. Ich erwarte, daß ich bei M eine Vorbaulänge von mindestens 10 cm benötigen werde (der Rahmen steht noch in seinem Versandkarton neben mir), und ich setze mich nie anders auf ein Rad als schräg nach vorne gebeugt (etwa 45 Grad). Alles andere wäre höchst ineffektiv.
Bei dir wäre bei einer Vorbaulänge von 80 minus 25 doch immer noch genügend Spielraum nach oben und unten.

Die Frage mit den Kettenblättern kann ich nicht beantworten, schon weil ich nicht glauben kann, daß Boost, also eine breitere Nabe, sich auf den vorderen Teil des Hinterbaus / der Kettenstrebe auswirken kann. Bestimmt hat die Kette bei allen angegebenen Kettenblattgrößen genug Platz um hinten auf die Ritzel zu kommen, kleinere Ritzel sollten eher zu Problemen führen als die Kettenblätter.
Aber ich kann mich auch irren, andere User können vielleicht eher etwas erhellendes zu diesem Thema beitragen. Ich würde mich außerdem im Zweifel an die Herstellerangaben halten.


----------



## friederjohannes (7. Dezember 2021)

jones14 schrieb:


> Schrittlänge liegt so bei ca. 87cm
> 
> Noch eine andere Frage: laut Website ist die maximale Chainring Größe bei 2 fach: 2x (Mtn): 26/40T oder 2x (Boost): 32/42T. Wo liegen hier die Unterschiede? Eine GRX Kurbel mit 46/30 wäre nicht fahrbar, richtig?



Bei Boost Kurbeln (Oder Boost Kettenblättern) ist die Kettenline weiter außen als bei Standard MTB Kurbeln, deswegen gehen größere Kettenblätter drauf ohne mit der Kettenstrebe zu kollidieren. Bei der GRX Kurbel liegt die Kettenlinie weiter innen als Bei MTB, also falls die Kurbelarme an den Kettenstreben vorbei gehen, die 46-30 Kettenblätter tun es sicherlich nicht. Außerdem wird das Innenlagergehäuse für eine GRX vermutlich zu breit sein.
Ins Bridge Club kann man wegen Surlys besonderer Hinterbaukonstruktion Naben mit verschiedener Einbaubreite einbauen, normalerweise geht da nur ein Standard.


----------



## mechatronixx (7. Dezember 2021)

jones14 schrieb:


> Schrittlänge liegt so bei ca. 87cm
> 
> Noch eine andere Frage: laut Website ist die maximale Chainring Größe bei 2 fach: 2x (Mtn): 26/40T oder 2x (Boost): 32/42T. Wo liegen hier die Unterschiede? Eine GRX Kurbel mit 46/30 wäre nicht fahrbar, richtig?


Nein, eine GRX Kurbel kannst du nicht verbauen, weil das BC ein 73mm Tretlagergehäuse hat. GRX ist Rennrad Standard und geht nur für 68mm Tretlagergehäuse. 

Nachdem was du vorzuhaben scheinst glaube ich, dass es sich für dich lohnen würde auf das Ghost Grappler zu warten.


----------



## jones14 (7. Dezember 2021)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Nein, eine GRX Kurbel kannst du nicht verbauen, weil das BC ein 73mm Tretlagergehäuse hat. GRX ist Rennrad Standard und geht nur für 68mm Tretlagergehäuse.
> 
> Nachdem was du vorzuhaben scheinst glaube ich, dass es sich für dich lohnen würde auf das Ghost Grappler zu warten.



Wäre interessant, das stimmt. Ich bin nur immer sehr ungeduldig


----------



## mechatronixx (7. Dezember 2021)

jones14 schrieb:


> Wäre interessant, das stimmt. Ich bin nur immer sehr ungeduldig


Das kommt mir bekannt vor 😬


----------



## MrGrey (7. Dezember 2021)

jones14 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich überlege mir zu meinem Straggler auch noch das Brigde Club zuzulegen, bin mir aber unsicher zwecks Rahmengröße.
> Ich fahre das Straggler in 58cm (selber bin ich 1.87m), mit relativ kurzem Vorbau (Thomson Elite X4 in 80mm) und von der Streckung bräuchte ich nicht mehr. Aufbau wäre wieder mit Dropbars.
> ...


Stack ist ähnlich, Reach die erwähnten 26mm länger, d.h. du brauchst dann einen 55mm Vorbau - hast also kaum Veränderungsmöglichkeiten nach unten hin. Außerdem ist die Front-Geo nicht für so kurze Vorbauten konzipiert .. könnte sich natürlich trotzdem gut fahren. Für den visuellen Vergleich bietet sich https://www.bikegeocalc.com an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones14 (8. Dezember 2021)

MrGrey schrieb:


> Stack ist ähnlich, Reach die erwähnten 26mm länger, d.h. du brauchst dann einen 55mm Vorbau - hast also kaum Veränderungsmöglichkeiten nach unten hin. Außerdem ist die Front-Geo nicht für so kurze Vorbauten konzipiert .. könnte sich natürlich trotzdem gut fahren. Für den visuellen Vergleich bietet sich https://www.bikegeocalc.com an.



Danke dir. Ich schwanke gerade ein wenig zwischen dem BC und dem Ogre, dann aber mit Flatbar. Ich hab ein Angebot fürs Ogre bekommen mit Umbau auf vorne SLX Kurbel (36-26 Zähne). Meinungen dazu?

Ich würde gerne 2 fach vorne fahren, weil ich mit dem Rad, das es dann wird, nächstes Jahr die French Divide fahren werde. Heißt mit Gepäck und einigen steilen Anstiegen. Wollte erst mit meinem Straggler fahren, aber die Veranstalter raten ausdrücklich von der Verwendung eines Gravel Bikes ab.


----------



## mechatronixx (8. Dezember 2021)

@jones14 Wenn dich der Mehrpreis des Ogres nicht stört nimm das Ogre. Es ist definitiv das bessere Rad. Nicht, dass das BC schlecht wäre, aber das Ogre ist einfach noch stimmiger, hat mehr Ösen und mehr Reifenfreiheit.
PS: ich hatte ein BC und ein Ogre. Das Ogre habe ich noch:


----------



## Hordak (25. Januar 2022)

@mechatronixx : Krasse Beladung 😎 

Ich wollte diesem Therad auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder spendieren. Ich plane schon länger eine Winter-Zweitage-Bikepacking-Tour im Sauerland und habe dafür mein Bridge Club etwas umgebaut.

Jetzt steht das Bike also so da (Sorry für die Bildqualität, das Handy optimiert da etwas suboptimal rum), die Routen sind geplant, aber zum einen ist es gerade nicht kalt genug, und zum anderen hat mich letzte Woche Corona erwischt.


















Der Lenker und die Bremsen sind "Leihgaben" vom nächsten Bike-Projekt, deshalb bleibt das Spacer-Türmchen auch so. Das brauche ich wenn der Flat Bar wieder drauf kommt (somit sind Lenker und Bremsen "aus dem Fundus" wenn das neue Projekt gestartet wird und gehen nicht in die finanzielle Kalkulation des neuen Bikes ein 🤓 )

Den Leitungseingängen an den Bremssätteln habe ich inzwischen noch so trichterförmige Gummi-Stülperlis spendiert um insbes. den hinteren Leitungseingang besser vor Wasser zu schützen. Der zeigt so schön nach oben...

Ein neuer Gebäckträger war nötig weil die 2.6" Reifen nicht gescheit durch den alten Tubus passten, außerdem hat beim Setup mit dünnen Reifen und Schutzblechen das Schutzblech nicht richtig durch gepasst. Hatte mich eh schon immer gestört.

Dann muss ich jetzt also nur noch Corona überstehen, mir etwas Fitness antrainieren und mich bei passendem Wetter samt Bike ins Auto schwingen.


----------



## Bacara (26. Januar 2022)

Cool, kannst du zu den Klamper schon was sagen? Die würden mich ja auch sehr reizen.

Und gute Besserung, das Thema hab ich (leider) auch schon durch...


----------



## Hordak (26. Januar 2022)

Hi Bacara, Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Fühlt sich (Dank Dreifach-Impfung?) zum Glück nur wie eine milde Erkältung im Schnelldurchlauf an. Dafür nervt die Langeweile in der Quarantäne. Wenigstens freut sich meine Lebensgefährtin so über meinen plötzlichen Putzfimmel   

Zu den Klamper kann ich bisher kaum was sagen, ich bin bisher nur ein paar Meter über die Terrasse gerollt. Ich darf ja nicht vor die Tür 😅
Die Hebel (die Canti Lever) liegen leider nicht ganz so gut in der Hand bzw am Finger wie meine gewohnten Shimano Hydraulik-Hebel, machen aber genau wie die Bremssättel einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck. Da klappert und wackelt nix. Die Bremsleistung ist bisher mehr als bescheiden mit den gebrauchten Bremsscheiben, ich denke das gibt sich.
Ich habe die günstigen Jagwire Sport Bremszüge verbaut, damit kann man an der vorderen Bremse noch einen Druckpunkt fühlen, hinten nicht.

Falls jemand wegen der Short und Long Pull Varianten verwirrt ist und sich vom Hardtail Party Review noch mehr verwirrt fühlt:
Steve von Hardtail Party hat sich im Review mit den Hebeln vertan, er fährt die Short Pull Sättel mit den Canti Lever Hebeln, die ebenfalls Short Pull sind. Nicht wie im Video behauptet die Love Lever (Long Pull).
Paul von Paul Components sagte mir per Mail dass sie Short Pull generell für Road Bikes empfehlen, und auch am MTB wäre Short Pull die bessere Wahl. Das verwirrte mich dann zwar noch in soweit als dass ich mich fragte wozu die Long Pull Version dann überhaupt gut ist, ich habe mich mit den Antworten dann aber zufrieden gegeben und ebenfalls die Short Pull Version bestellt.


----------



## cjbffm (1. Mai 2022)

Für alle, die ein Bridge Club in Rot (Grandma's Lipstick) besitzen (und auch für mich als Erinnerung ) und die mal Lack brauchen, um Schäden auszubessern: Surly verwendet Farbtöne nach dem RAL-System und dieser Rotton ist RAL 3003 (Rubinrot).

Ich hatte im Herbst Surly deswegen angemailt und sehr schnell eine nette Antwort bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrGrey (13. Mai 2022)

Welche Reifen fahrt ihr z.Zt. am Bridge Club? Meine Maxxis Ikon bekomme ich nach einem großen Dornen Maleur im Herbst (unzählige Demontagen der Reifen) nicht mehr ohne Seitenschlag montiert. Folglich muss Ersatz her, hab derzeit den Vittoria Mezcal in 27.5x57mm im Blick.


----------



## Milvus (18. Juli 2022)

Moin,
Ich baue mir auch gerade ein Surly auf und stehe gerade vor einem Problem wegen des Teilemangels...
Hat hier jemand das Teil von Problem Solvers übrig um einen 3-fach Umwerfer anzubauen? Das heißt: "Problem Solvers High Direct Mount Adapter FS 1326" 
Derzeit liegen noch alle Einzelteile im Keller, nächste Woche soll es an den Aufbau gehen. Bisher habe ich hier nur still mitgelesene und einiges mitgenommen für mich. Danke schonmal dafür


----------



## friederjohannes (18. Juli 2022)

Milvus schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich baue mir auch gerade ein Surly auf und stehe gerade vor einem Problem wegen des Teilemangels...
> Hat hier jemand das Teil von Problem Solvers übrig um einen 3-fach Umwerfer anzubauen? Das heißt: "Problem Solvers High Direct Mount Adapter FS 1326"
> Derzeit liegen noch alle Einzelteile im Keller, nächste Woche soll es an den Aufbau gehen. Bisher habe ich hier nur still mitgelesene und einiges mitgenommen für mich. Danke schonmal dafür


Ich hab keinen über, aber frag das doch vielleicht noch in den Suche-Biete Fäden, hier im Trekkingbereich gibt's einen, vielleicht auch noch bei den Cyclocross/Gravel Rädern. Hier kannst du natürlich auch Glück haben, aber dort lesen sehr viel mehr Leute mit.


----------



## mechatronixx (18. Juli 2022)

Milvus schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich baue mir auch gerade ein Surly auf und stehe gerade vor einem Problem wegen des Teilemangels...
> Hat hier jemand das Teil von Problem Solvers übrig um einen 3-fach Umwerfer anzubauen? Das heißt: "Problem Solvers High Direct Mount Adapter FS 1326"
> Derzeit liegen noch alle Einzelteile im Keller, nächste Woche soll es an den Aufbau gehen. Bisher habe ich hier nur still mitgelesene und einiges mitgenommen für mich. Danke schonmal dafür


Was baust du denn auf, dass du den Adapter für 28.6 brauchst?

Bei justpedal ist er lieferbar:








						Problem Solvers Direct Mount Adaptor for 68/73mm 28.6mm - JustPedal.nl
					

Works for Shimano and SRAM High Direct Mount front derailleurs 28.6mm clamp only (for 34.9 & 31.8mm seat tubes, see FS1323) 26mm offset for mountain double or triple cranksets




					www.justpedal.nl


----------



## Rommos (18. Juli 2022)

Milvus schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich baue mir auch gerade ein Surly auf und stehe gerade vor einem Problem wegen des Teilemangels...
> Hat hier jemand das Teil von Problem Solvers übrig um einen 3-fach Umwerfer anzubauen? Das heißt: "Problem Solvers High Direct Mount Adapter FS 1326"
> Derzeit liegen noch alle Einzelteile im Keller, nächste Woche soll es an den Aufbau gehen. Bisher habe ich hier nur still mitgelesene und einiges mitgenommen für mich. Danke schonmal dafür


Also bei Jelle wäre das Teil lieferbar - natürlich in neu 🙈

Edit - war zu langsam 😂


----------



## mike79 (18. Juli 2022)

Könnte sein das sowas zu Hause im Keller liegt...ich schau heute Abend mal bei Intresse?


----------



## Milvus (18. Juli 2022)

mike79 schrieb:


> Könnte sein das sowas zu Hause im Keller liegt...ich schau heute Abend mal bei Intresse?


sehr gern!


----------



## Milvus (18. Juli 2022)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> Was baust du denn auf, dass du den Adapter für 28.6 brauchst?
> 
> Bei justpedal ist er lieferbar:
> 
> ...


Eine 3x10 Schaltung solls mal werden. Und da gibt Surly für das Bridge Club das Ding vor. Bei den Kollegen aus den Niederlanden habe ich es auch schon gefunden. Ist halt dann noch mal 15€ teurer als bei bc oder so. Aber lieferbar, ja ^^
Danke für die Hilfe schonmal!


----------



## mechatronixx (18. Juli 2022)

Milvus schrieb:


> Eine 3x10 Schaltung solls mal werden. Und da gibt Surly für das Bridge Club das Ding vor. Bei den Kollegen aus den Niederlanden habe ich es auch schon gefunden. Ist halt dann noch mal 15€ teurer als bei bc oder so. Aber lieferbar, ja ^^
> Danke für die Hilfe schonmal!


Ich hatte damals den FS1323 Adapter. Da liegen auch Shims für 28.6 dabei. Glaube bei Bike24 ist der lieferbar. Leider sind die Specs bei Surly sowie auch bei PS etwas irreführend.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Juli 2022)

Eigentlich müsste ich noch einen DM-Umwerfer samt Schelle da haben. Ich meine den Adapter gibt es in günstig bei CNC-BIke. Kann aber auch noch mal in der Kiste kramen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hordak (18. Juli 2022)

Milvus schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich baue mir auch gerade ein Surly auf und stehe gerade vor einem Problem wegen des Teilemangels...
> Hat hier jemand das Teil von Problem Solvers übrig um einen 3-fach Umwerfer anzubauen? Das heißt: "Problem Solvers High Direct Mount Adapter FS 1326"
> Derzeit liegen noch alle Einzelteile im Keller, nächste Woche soll es an den Aufbau gehen. Bisher habe ich hier nur still mitgelesene und einiges mitgenommen für mich. Danke schonmal dafür


Ich habe das Ding übrig, falls noch benötigt.


----------



## mike79 (18. Juli 2022)

mike79 schrieb:


> Könnte sein das sowas zu Hause im Keller liegt...ich schau heute Abend mal bei Intresse?


Wäre das der richtige?


----------



## Milvus (18. Juli 2022)

mike79 schrieb:


> Wäre das der richtige?


Ne, das müsste der FS1322 sein, laut Herstellerseite: 39.5mm offset, 100mm BB, 34.9mm clamp w/shims for 31.8/28.6


----------



## Milvus (18. Juli 2022)

Hordak schrieb:


> Ich habe das Ding übrig, falls noch benötigt.


Ich habe dir geschrieben


----------

